# gary seeds build/paint tread here



## gseeds

im going to post my build/paint tread here, ill be posting new paint jobs here,this car is for sale,as most of the painted builds ill be posting here will also be for sale,most cars will be painted and BMF and cleared, u finish the build, 1st is a '65 impala i just painted today, body shaved,reworked rear window molding,and removed tail lite chrome,sanded and primered,and painted preal white base,then house of kolor paint,not done with the paint,going to ad a little more,but need to get started on my el camino for the build off, this '65 is whats left over from the '66 impala i build last month, body,chrome, and most of the interior, you will need doner kit to complete,taking offers went finished,so if interested let me know,thanks,gary. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

where did you get the supremes on the models in the back??


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 25 2009, 09:02 PM~14580927
> *where did you get the supremes on the models in the back??
> *


those are from bigpoppa, really nicely done !!! very happy with em.:biggrin:


----------



## MC562

:wave: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

its about time gary u started ur own thread homie, looking good on that 65 bro now show us the rest rest of those sweet ass rides bro


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 12:34 AM~14582231
> *its about time gary u started ur own thread homie, looking good on that 65 bro now show us the rest rest of those sweet ass rides bro
> *


will post more soon !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 28 2009, 06:24 PM~14607239
> *will post more soon !!! :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: cant wait


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 06:59 PM~14607618
> *hno:  hno:  cant wait
> *


x2....


----------



## calaveras73

vey nice paint job  :worship: :worship:


----------



## lonnie

sick rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002

wish i could be half as good as you Gary. always looked up to your work man. glad to see you are still involved in the hobby.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow Gary, that is an incredible paint job! please post more!!!


----------



## kjkj87

gotta give it up to you bro, really nice paint work


----------



## old low&slo

as the new proud owner of one of his cars I can tell you the pics 
of his cars on here truly do not do them justice .


----------



## BiggC

Looks good Gary. I like seeing all different colors used and not candied over.


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 29 2009, 09:45 PM~14616902
> *vey nice paint job    :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2 looking forward to see more


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:57 AM~14625296
> *X2 looking forward to see more
> *


 :yes:


----------



## gseeds

heres the latest on the 66 el camino. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:29 PM~14647464
> *heres the latrst on the 66 el camino. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PAINT WORK GARY I WANNA BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP


----------



## old low&slo

nice paint and I like the frenched antennas :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

very inspiring bro ! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 08:19 PM~14648607
> *heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang Seeds, you're great at paintin'! I love those colors together, pure arte!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 1 2009, 09:49 PM~14648754
> *Dang Seeds, you're great at paintin'! I love those colors together, pure arte!
> *


anks Trendsetta , still going to add more to paint,sould be cool, :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 06:19 PM~14648607
> *heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH MAN A VEGA I WANNA GET ONE OF THIS LOVE THE PAINT WORK BRO :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

ALL I CAN SAY IS :worship: :worship: :yes: !!!!


----------



## mistabuggs

Nice job Badseed! All of your paint jobs are awesome!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys, i think im going to dig the vega the most, ive been wanting to build one of these for a while now, now im looking for a 71 to a 73 vega to open up the doors and hatch ,and do a full build on that one. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 06:19 PM~14648607
> *heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, here we go!!! For the younger generation here on LIL that might not know, Compacts were popular Lowriders back in the 1970's (Vegas, Pintos, Corvairs, VWs, etc.) Sometimes Gary and I talk for hours about the ranflas back in the days. Back then the focus wasn't just on Impalas, Luxuries and full size GM cars. If it ran and had nice body lines it got layed. A lot of guys got cars passed down from their parents or bought thier 1st car from the neighbor down the street cause it was a good deal. Next thing u know it was sporting Cragars and a doughnut steering wheel. I know Gary has a soft spot for Vegas so I'm glad to see this one started. Like always I know it's gonna be Bad Ass Homie. uffin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 06:19 PM~14648607
> *heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks really Ol' school!! COOL!   

oldskool 67: thanx for the history lesson, really cool to read!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 06:19 PM~14648607
> *heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookn' good Gary. Need some square corner scroll work in magenta over the white panel area.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 25 2009, 05:32 PM~14580778
> *im going to post my build/paint  tread here, ill be posting new paint jobs here,this car is for sale,as most of the painted builds ill be posting here will also be for sale,most cars will be painted and BMF and cleared, u finish the build,  1st is a '65 impala i just painted today, body shaved,reworked rear window molding,and removed tail lite chrome,sanded and primered,and painted preal white base,then house of kolor paint,not done with the paint,going to ad a little more,but need to get started on my el camino for the build off,  this '65 is whats left over from the '66 impala i build last month, body,chrome, and most of the interior, you will need doner kit to complete,taking offers went finished,so if interested let me know,thanks,gary. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got anything ur done with and ready 2 sell?! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY GARY STOP TEASING THESE GUYS ALL UR DOING MAKING THEM DRULL START SHOWING THE GOOD STUFF  BRO THAT WAY THE'LL REALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO AW,DAMN,NICE,SWEET,BADASS OR TOO SWEEEEEEEEEET TO SAY      :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 03:19 AM~14648607
> *heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Good Ol' Times


----------



## SAUL

nice what kit are the cragars coming out off


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Loving this Vega Gary. I want to finish the two I have, but this one is AWESOME!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean ass work Gary .......


----------



## hoodstar

nice work bro!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 10:45 PM~14650060
> *Wow, here we go!!! For the younger generation here on LIL that might not know, Compacts were popular Lowriders back in the 1970's (Vegas, Pintos, Corvairs, VWs, etc.) Sometimes Gary and I talk for hours about the ranflas back in the days. Back then the focus wasn't just on Impalas, Luxuries and full size GM cars. If it ran and had nice body lines it got layed. A lot of guys got cars passed down from their parents or bought thier 1st car from the neighbor down the street cause it was a good deal. Next thing u know it was sporting Cragars and a doughnut steering wheel. I know Gary has a soft spot for Vegas so I'm glad to see this one started. Like always I know it's gonna be Bad Ass Homie. uffin:
> *


SE VALE!


----------



## modelsbyroni

THAT VEGA IS VERY NICE.


----------



## gseeds

heres two more that will be up for sale, they are both not done yet but sould be this week along with the 65 impala, plans call for a gold metal flake top with a candy orange fade on the 64 and a silver rainbow flake on the 63,along with BMF and clear on all 3 cars, the 63 and 64 are both complete new kits with all the parts,and the 65 is only the body with some of the parts,will need a doner kit,wheels in pictures are only for mock up and do not come with the bodys,$$ top bid will take em $$, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 2 2009, 01:45 AM~14650060
> *Wow, here we go!!! For the younger generation here on LIL that might not know, Compacts were popular Lowriders back in the 1970's (Vegas, Pintos, Corvairs, VWs, etc.) Sometimes Gary and I talk for hours about the ranflas back in the days. Back then the focus wasn't just on Impalas, Luxuries and full size GM cars. If it ran and had nice body lines it got layed. A lot of guys got cars passed down from their parents or bought thier 1st car from the neighbor down the street cause it was a good deal. Next thing u know it was sporting Cragars and a doughnut steering wheel. I know Gary has a soft spot for Vegas so I'm glad to see this one started. Like always I know it's gonna be Bad Ass Homie. uffin:
> *


oldskool 67 [ dave }ARMANDO FLORES, these two guys i could spend days with talking about the oldskool style with and never get tired, thanks guys ! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 05:06 PM~14653911
> *heres two more that will be up for sale, they are both not done yet but sould be this week along with the 65 impala, plans call for a gold metal flake top with a candy orange fade on the 64 and a silver rainbow flake on the 63,along with BMF and clear on all 3 cars, the 63 and 64 are both complete new kits with all the parts,and the 65 is only the body with some of the parts,will need a doner kit,wheels in pictures are only for mock up and do not come with the bodys, top bid will take em, thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Gary. They should sell quick.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 05:06 PM~14653911
> *heres two more that will be up for sale, they are both not done yet but sould be this week along with the 65 impala, plans call for a gold metal flake top with a candy orange fade on the 64 and a silver rainbow flake on the 63,along with BMF and clear on all 3 cars, the 63 and 64 are both complete new kits with all the parts,and the 65 is only the body with some of the parts,will need a doner kit,wheels in pictures are only for mock up and do not come with the bodys, top bid will take em, thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm gary putting in some work :0 :0


----------



## BiggC

Man I love all your work, but this '63 is looking awesome just like it is. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14648837
> *OH MAN A VEGA I WANNA GET ONE BRO :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-1974-Chevy-Vega-Ha...id=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 07:06 PM~14653911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you homie! Sweet jobs on all!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 04:06 PM~14653911
> *heres two more that will be up for sale, they are both not done yet but sould be this week along with the 65 impala, plans call for a gold metal flake top with a candy orange fade on the 64 and a silver rainbow flake on the 63,along with BMF and clear on all 3 cars, the 63 and 64 are both complete new kits with all the parts,and the 65 is only the body with some of the parts,will need a doner kit,wheels in pictures are only for mock up and do not come with the bodys,$$ top bid will take em $$, thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sweet, sweet, rides man!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 05:06 PM~14653911
> *heres two more that will be up for sale, they are both not done yet but sould be this week along with the 65 impala, plans call for a gold metal flake top with a candy orange fade on the 64 and a silver rainbow flake on the 63,along with BMF and clear on all 3 cars, the 63 and 64 are both complete new kits with all the parts,and the 65 is only the body with some of the parts,will need a doner kit,wheels in pictures are only for mock up and do not come with the bodys,$$ top bid will take em $$, thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautifull!!


----------



## gseeds

heres two i painted for dave debaca {oldskool67} here on lil, 71 and 72, :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

W :0 W THATS SOME NICE & CLEAN WORK BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

since this is my paint/build tread heres a few more things ive done :biggrin: 
a 57 chevy drag race car and matching hauler :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

heres one i started but loss interset in,lowrider batmobile, may be for sale soon :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

few more paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14664410
> *heres one i started but loss interset in,lowrider batmobile, may be for sale soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is sweet!! You should finsh it up man. :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

more custom paint :biggrin: 
















































other one i started but loss interest in,may be for sale :biggrin: 
























original 67 convertable


----------



## gseeds

and more :biggrin: 
custom interiors :biggrin: 
















































more custom paint :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

heres some odd ball stuff :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Your Panit Work Is Speechless!


----------



## gseeds

more :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

and even more :biggrin: 








































paint job i did for my buddy james { RIP }
























62 hard top impala :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

and some more :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

All them rides are very clean Gary. Im not to much into the old school rides but after seeing your I might build me a few. I got the STAR CAR on the back burner, but it will get started soon. Great work brother.


----------



## truscale

Man Gary, those are some wild paint jobs. Look's like I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 3 2009, 09:49 PM~14664604
> *Your Panit Work Is Speechless!
> *


thanks guys , im trying !!! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351

ALL AAAAAAAAAAAAA++++++++++++++++++ BUILTS, I LIKE THAT BLUE CHEVELLE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:   THE PAINT JOBS BLOW MY MIND DAMM


----------



## sdkid

god dam you are badass with paint and your detailing. i could have sworn this looked like the real 1:1 scale at first glance. badass rides, keep up the amazing work







:worship: :worship:


----------



## DEUCES76

some killer builds gary and the paint work is unbeliveable


----------



## sweetdreamer

looks good gary , i like a lot. there is some nice paint laid in this thread


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:0 I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE ONE DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Amazing stuff


----------



## kjkj87

One of the best model PAINTER'S I ever seen. Great job !


----------



## jevries

*TIGHT!!!* amazing work!!


----------



## gseeds

metal flaked and cleared today, and for sale in my "send this crap down the road ! 4 sale ! " tread,if you think you would like to bid on these please go there to do so,thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

MARVELOUS!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> heres some odd ball stuff :biggrin:
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'VE SEEN THE 1/1 nice Job
> 
> 
> 
> don v


----------



## DEUCES76

panit jobs look killer gary u puttin in some great work keep them paint jobs comin


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got the 65 BMF and cleared today along with the 66 el camino for the build off,hears some pics :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Lookn' good Gary. Slow down so I can catch up with some paint work. :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

Gary that is some fantastic work. That Vega is just gorgeous.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 3 2009, 09:49 PM~14664604
> *Your Panit Work Is Speechless!
> *


thanks tatman !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

oh my god !!! gary do you want to kill us ?    

all those patterns are sick ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 6 2009, 07:04 PM~14696363
> *oh my god !!! gary do you want to kill us ?
> 
> all those patterns are sick !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks jed !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow gary as always your rides are killer homie! great work. :cheesy:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 6 2009, 05:35 PM~14697108
> *wow gary as always your rides are killer homie!  great work.  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 6 2009, 08:55 PM~14697242
> *X2
> *


thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14697108
> *wow gary as always your rides are killer homie!  great work.  :cheesy:
> *


thanks gil !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Aug 6 2009, 04:32 AM~14690872
> *Gary that is some fantastic work. That Vega is just gorgeous.
> *


thanks Jantrix :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Wow Gary what can i say your Paint Work is top notch!!!!!!!!!! i hope in the near future i can own one of these masterpieces!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

holy crapparoly gary those r just sick bro now i know ur really back in to it with those paint jobs ur untouchable bro keepem coming   heres lil tip gary slooooooooooooooow down so people could catch up :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 7 2009, 09:06 PM~14706816
> *holy crapparoly gary those r just sick bro now i know ur really back in to it with those paint jobs ur untouchable bro keepem coming          heres lil tip gary slooooooooooooooow down so people could catch up  :biggrin:
> *


cool, yeah frank im on a roll rite now and im going to start some how to's soon on lil,so get ready!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 05:54 PM~14686905
> *Lookn' good Gary. Slow down so I can catch up with some paint work. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH X 100


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

DAM GARY I WISH U STILL LIVED IN CANOGA PARK AND HAVE U PAINT MINE AND MY DAD 66 CHEVY IMPALA SS ITS ALL CUSTOM LIKE IN THE LATE 50'S ILL POST SOME PICS FOR U IF U NEVER SAW IT AROUND THE HOOD LATER FOR U


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

HERE THE CAR HOMIE 1966 CHEVY IMPALA SS CHOP 5"1/2 INCHES


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 8 2009, 01:34 AM~14708815
> *HERE THE CAR HOMIE 1966 CHEVY IMPALA SS CHOP 5"1/2 INCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i remberer this 66 , i talk to him about 5 or so years ago at a car show,when i had my rivi,man its not painted yet, great car! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

nah my dad been sick and had to painters flake on us so im just looking around for another painter i hope soon it will be down


----------



## MC562

DAMM GARY IM LOVING THE 65 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 06:14 PM~14707315
> *cool, yeah frank im on a roll rite now and im going to start some how to's soon on lil,so get ready!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  im ready to learn my master ill send an apple ok via usps  :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> HERE THE CAR HOMIE 1966 CHEVY IMPALA SS CHOP 5"1/2 INCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS, you have any pics of the back of this 66, i have an original amt 66 here that would make a perfect custom, and ive always dug your pops car since the 1s time i saw it, maybe ill build a model of it,as long as i can figure out how to chop the top rite on it. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> HERE THE CAR HOMIE 1966 CHEVY IMPALA SS CHOP 5"1/2 INCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS, you have any pics of the back of this 66, i have an original amt 66 here that would make a perfect custom, and ive always dug your pops car since the 1s time i saw it, maybe ill build a model of it,as long as i can figure out how to chop the top rite on it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ps weres this show canoga park high school ?
Click to expand...


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 07:14 PM~14707315
> *cool, yeah frank im on a roll rite now and im going to start some how to's soon on lil,so get ready!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AM READY


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 10:14 PM~14707315
> *cool, yeah frank im on a roll rite now and im going to start some how to's soon on lil,so get ready!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


KOOL. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

NAH THAT WAS AT SAN FERNANDO HIGH SCHOOL OLDIES CC HAD A SHOW THERE THIS PAST JULY ILL TAKE SOME PIXS FOR U AND ILL POST THEM UP FOR U


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 10 2009, 12:14 AM~14721046
> *NAH THAT WAS AT SAN FERNANDO  HIGH SCHOOL OLDIES CC  HAD A SHOW THERE THIS PAST JULY ILL TAKE SOME PIXS FOR U AND ILL POST THEM UP FOR U
> *


cool,thanks.


----------



## lowrod

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 25 2009, 09:02 PM~14580927
> *where did you get the supremes on the models in the back??
> *


you can get 'em from certain amt kits like the '69 Chevelle SS restorod.


----------



## fleererse

Magnificent phrase and it is duly


----------



## gseeds

well the 65 is done !!!! work on it all day yesterday till 4am this morning !! :uh: 
but it came out really clean ! :biggrin: 
late 60's early 70's style.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 16 2009, 11:26 AM~14783251
> *well the 65 is done !!!! work on it all day yesterday till 4am this morning !! :uh:
> but it came out really clean ! :biggrin:
> late 60's early 70's style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work Gary. Super clean model broseph! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

this is a little something i worked on this past week, airbrushed grille and head lites on a 63/64 nova race car. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 16 2009, 05:26 PM~14783251
> *well the 65 is done !!!! work on it all day yesterday till 4am this morning !! :uh:
> but it came out really clean ! :biggrin:
> late 60's early 70's style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love your work man..


----------



## oldskool 67

The 65 came out super nice and looks bad ass with the 66. WOW!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 16 2009, 09:18 AM~14783464
> *this is a little something i worked on this past week, airbrushed grille and head lites on a 63/64 nova race car.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN, THAT IS SOME BADASS WORK BRO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 16 2009, 10:18 AM~14783464
> *this is a little something i worked on this past week, airbrushed grille and head lites on a 63/64 nova race car.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah gary! my wife and i both love that! you did a great job!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 16 2009, 03:27 PM~14784355
> *hell yeah gary! my wife and i both love that! you did a great job! :biggrin:
> *


thanks kirby, heres a 65 falcon i did not to long ago.


----------



## kjkj87

That five like all the others came out great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 16 2009, 11:18 AM~14783464
> *this is a little something i worked on this past week, airbrushed grille and head lites on a 63/64 nova race car.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! that's super talent!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

six five looks great bro ! what a pair with your six six ! :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 16 2009, 05:10 PM~14784806
> *six five looks great bro ! what a pair with your six six !  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks zed !!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

really amazing work........keep them coming....... :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I TOLD YOU IT WOULD LOOK GOOD IN YOUR COLLECTION!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 17 2009, 01:51 AM~14789361
> *I TOLD YOU IT WOULD LOOK GOOD IN YOUR COLLECTION!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


yes you did,and as you can see its staying in my colection,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for now :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

THAT IS ONE OF THE SICKES 65 I'VE SEEN :0


----------



## gseeds

thanks bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thats some nice paint work Gary.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 16 2009, 05:10 PM~14784806
> *six five looks great bro ! what a pair with your six six !  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOTH R AWESOME.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey gary manny said how much u want fo the 66 or 65 bro :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2009, 05:15 PM~14806636
> *hey gary manny said how much u want fo the 66 or 65 bro  :biggrin:
> *


not for sale ..............................................................................yet ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 18 2009, 05:48 PM~14809822
> *not for sale ..............................................................................yet ! :biggrin:
> *


ok i'll tell him bro


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 03:43 PM~14805715
> *Thats some nice paint work Gary.
> *


thanks Biggs and all the guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

two new projects !!! got these two in the mail today, original 67 t bird and 73 vega,both ebay fines,both going to the pond,then redo. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Nice score on both of those!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I like the bubble gum 65 chevelle !


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2009, 05:22 PM~14820519
> *I  like the  bubble  gum  65 chevelle !
> *


*X2* 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

all are sweet!!!

I can't wait to see the paint job you put on that Bird!!!

got anything in mind?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:biggrin: HERES THE PIXS THAT U WANTED OF THE TAIL LIGHTS I HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT FOR U HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANYTHING ELES








HERES THE LEFT SIDE








HERES THE RIGHT SIDE


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 20 2009, 12:53 AM~14823565
> *    :biggrin: HERES THE PIXS THAT U WANTED OF THE TAIL LIGHTS I HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT FOR U HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANYTHING ELES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE LEFT SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE RIGHT SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro, i had forgotten how crazy that 66 is !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 20 2009, 03:19 AM~14821103
> *all are sweet!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see the paint job you put on that Bird!!!
> 
> got anything in mind?
> *



X2 
those T,Birds are old school i want one too .


----------



## BigPoppa

Damn Gary, loving all the old school flavors. More to lowriding than Impalas!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> paint job i did for my buddy james { RIP }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH, I MEMBER THE Y 2 JAMES TRUCK. JAMES (RIP) WAS A GREAT BUILDER. HE WUZ A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND THAUGHT ME ALOT. GARY U ARE AN AMAZING BUILDER. I LOVE YOUR WORK. I GOT TO MEET YOU AT JAMES' FUNERAL. THESE ARE SOME SICK ASS PAINT JOBS. SHOW US MORE PLZ.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 07:14 PM~14707315
> *cool, yeah frank im on a roll rite now and im going to start some how to's soon on lil,so get ready!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 YEAH! I COULD LEARN A THING OR TWO FROM YOU BRO. I'LL BE LOOKING OUT FOR THOSE HOW TO'S.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 20 2009, 03:57 PM~14831471
> *YEAH! I COULD LEARN A THING OR TWO FROM YOU BRO. I'LL BE LOOKING OUT FOR THOSE HOW TO'S.
> *


yeah fucker cause u sure need it so wen he post it pay attention lots of it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

U SHOULD COME DOWN TO THE SHOW IN NOV 1ST IT WILL BE THERE AT THE SHOW I HOPE WE COULD GET IT DONE SOON IT JUST SHOWS HOW THE 50'S AND 60'S OUR STILL JERE   :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Paint jobs!!!! I wanna learn these skillz so bad. Gary you got a lot of great work and have tried to spread the wealth. Thx homie.


----------



## gseeds

heres 2 ive been working on this past week, 68 firdbird,that i converted into a '67 and a 65 chevy malibu,both wild lowrider style paint jobs. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 21 2009, 08:40 PM~14842746
> *heres 2 ive been working on this past week, 68 firdbird,that i converted into a '67 and a 65 chevy malibu,both wild lowrider style paint jobs.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Both look great. But the FireBird :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## truscale

Looks good Gary. I was wondering, do eat or sleep or work or...................... :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 21 2009, 10:10 PM~14843248
> *Looks good Gary. I was wondering, do eat or sleep or work or...................... :biggrin:
> *


eat yes, sleep no, work.......sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

love the 65 chevelle !


----------



## MKD904

Rides are looking clean as always...always something beautiful to see in this topic...


----------



## bigdogg323

damn gary those look sweet bro ur always challenging ur self huh cause ur getting better n better each time sick work homie siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Gary your paint skillz amaze me more and more with every paint job.


----------



## oldskool 67

You're outta control, this Firebird is bad ass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 21 2009, 08:13 PM~14844327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're outta control, this Firebird is bad ass! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



this is one fine paint job


----------



## DEUCES76

paintjobs r lookin killer gary keep up the great work


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 21 2009, 09:13 PM~14844327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're outta control, this Firebird is bad ass! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: this a hot ass paint job


----------



## stilldownivlife

that is one sick bird :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 21 2009, 11:13 PM~14844327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're outta control, this Firebird is bad ass! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OMG!!! That Firebird has got to be the sickest I've seen!!! Gary your painting skills are TOP notch!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 21 2009, 05:40 PM~14842746
> *heres 2 ive been working on this past week, 68 firdbird,that i converted into a '67 and a 65 chevy malibu,both wild lowrider style paint jobs.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your turning all these cool and unusual models into supersick lows!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 21 2009, 09:54 PM~14843642
> *Rides are looking clean as always...always something beautiful to see in this topic...
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 20 2009, 06:15 PM~14832272
> *yeah fucker cause u sure need it so wen he post it pay attention lots of it  :0  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA! REAL FUNNY. PICHE GUEY! I ALWAYS PAY ATTENTION, IT'S JUST THAT I'M TOO LAZY TO DO SHIT NOW.


----------



## modelsbyroni

FIREBIRD IS OFF THE HOOK GARY.


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I saw 8 of Gary's builds today. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 22 2009, 10:45 PM~14850574
> *I saw 8 of Gary's builds today.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


nice meeting you there, it was a cool time at the show, there was 235 cars already on the tables when i signed in ,im not sure how in all, but my 65 did real good frist time out, won in the top ten models at the show, model car magazine was there also, i took 8 models to the show the magazine took pictures of 7 of them,so im hopeing to get a little magazine play :biggrin: 
i also picked up a 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin from MCW resins,so ive now got two more projects !! :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2009, 12:50 PM~14854274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats homie! hope to see your builds in some up and coming issues of the mag!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2009, 01:50 PM~14854274
> *nice  meeting you there, it was a cool time at the show, there was 235 cars already on the tables when i signed in ,im not sure how in all, but my 65 did real good frist time out, won in the top ten models at the show, model car magazine was there also, i took 8 models to the show the magazine took pictures of 7 of them,so im hopeing  to get a little magazine play :biggrin:
> i also picked up a 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin from MCW resins,so ive now got two more projects !! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good to go. So you got the 64 Malibu after all. Will be watching to see what you do with it and the 68.
Yea it was my first show I ever attended and I had a good time.


Congrats on the award for the 65. That was a real good showing especially since you had to show it in the custom class.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 23 2009, 04:35 PM~14855260
> *Good to go. So you got the 64 Malibu after all. Will be watching to see what you do with it and the 68.
> Yea it was my first show I ever attended and I had a good time.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the award for the 65. That was a real good showing especially since you had to show it in the custom class.
> *


thanks bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2009, 10:50 AM~14854274
> *nice  meeting you there, it was a cool time at the show, there was 235 cars already on the tables when i signed in ,im not sure how in all, but my 65 did real good frist time out, won in the top ten models at the show, model car magazine was there also, i took 8 models to the show the magazine took pictures of 7 of them,so im hopeing  to get a little magazine play :biggrin:
> i also picked up a 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin from MCW resins,so ive now got two more projects !! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good job Gary.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2009, 09:50 AM~14854274
> *nice  meeting you there, it was a cool time at the show, there was 235 cars already on the tables when i signed in ,im not sure how in all, but my 65 did real good frist time out, won in the top ten models at the show, model car magazine was there also, i took 8 models to the show the magazine took pictures of 7 of them,so im hopeing  to get a little magazine play :biggrin:
> i also picked up a 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin from MCW resins,so ive now got two more projects !! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on top again huh gary just like the old days  and congrats bro on ur win


----------



## caprice on dz

congrats homie. are you going out to toledo in october? I'd love to see some of these in person


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2009, 10:50 AM~14854274
> *nice  meeting you there, it was a cool time at the show, there was 235 cars already on the tables when i signed in ,im not sure how in all, but my 65 did real good frist time out, won in the top ten models at the show, model car magazine was there also, i took 8 models to the show the magazine took pictures of 7 of them,so im hopeing  to get a little magazine play :biggrin:
> i also picked up a 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin from MCW resins,so ive now got two more projects !! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 24 2009, 03:42 AM~14861046
> *congrats homie. are you going out to toledo in october? I'd love to see some of these in person
> *


man, i would love to, im going to try ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ConGrats Gary



don v


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 24 2009, 06:12 AM~14861306
> *man, i would love to, im going to try ! :biggrin:
> *


yeah Gary, I'de love to meet you and see your builds in person.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2009, 10:50 AM~14854274
> *nice  meeting you there, it was a cool time at the show, there was 235 cars already on the tables when i signed in ,im not sure how in all, but my 65 did real good frist time out, won in the top ten models at the show, model car magazine was there also, i took 8 models to the show the magazine took pictures of 7 of them,so im hopeing  to get a little magazine play :biggrin:
> i also picked up a 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin from MCW resins,so ive now got two more projects !! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Orale!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And that's a good looking award plaque too!


----------



## modelsbyroni

CONGRATS GARY, AND HOPE U CAN MAKE IT TO TOLEDO.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 24 2009, 05:44 PM~14866211
> *CONGRATS GARY, AND HOPE U CAN MAKE IT TO TOLEDO.
> *


im going to try and make it, i think its about 10 hours from here.[ here sucks !!!!!]


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 24 2009, 10:19 AM~14863538
> *Orale!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: And that's a good looking award plaque too!
> *


CONGRATS GARY :0


----------



## gseeds

firebird done !!! except for wheels,going to run tru classics from bigpoppa.:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

firebird looks killer gary great job on the paint work


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 30 2009, 05:56 PM~14927700
> *firebird looks killer gary great job on the paint work
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I LOVE IT!!! VERY NICE GARY!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

Dammit!!!!!!!Get down Homie!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 30 2009, 11:21 PM~14927890
> *I LOVE IT!!! VERY NICE GARY!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## EVIL C

holy %^*@ that firebird is awsome


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 30 2009, 02:53 PM~14927669
> *firebird done !!! except for wheels,going to run tru classics from bigpopa.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

bad ass!


----------



## lowridermodels

That is sick gary! Can someone bump garys custom interior topic I just need a couple ideas out of it for my lowrider build


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Great Work! Love the Paint! Looks very old skool... :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 30 2009, 04:53 PM~14927669
> *firebird done !!! except for wheels,going to run tru classics from bigpopa.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This came out SWEET!!!


----------



## darkside customs

FIREBIRD LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!!! DAMN!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 30 2009, 02:53 PM~14927669
> *firebird done !!! except for wheels,going to run tru classics from bigpopa.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That ride looks hot!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 30 2009, 02:53 PM~14927669
> *firebird done !!! except for wheels,going to run tru classics from bigpopa.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Firebird came out nice.


----------



## truscale

TTT


----------



## Kirby

That firebird is perfect! Nice job on it! Paint is so smooth!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 29 2009, 12:33 PM~14918904
> *CONGRATS GARY  :0
> *


thanks bro, and congrats to you, i see your now the newst member of the MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB ! man i glad your in !!! and i also i got the rims today they look sweet ! thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 damn i love your style :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 1 2009, 07:13 AM~14945177
> *:0 damn i love your style :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

lovin the paint work homie..beautiful work ..HELLZ YA... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 2 2009, 12:51 PM~14958741
> *lovin the paint work homie..beautiful work ..HELLZ YA... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 31 2009, 04:15 PM~14939052
> *thanks bro, and congrats to you, i see your now the newst member of the MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB ! man i glad your in !!! and i also i got the rims today they look sweet ! thanks ! :biggrin:
> *


SE VALE !


----------



## phantomw351

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 3 2009, 10:23 AM~14969819
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X100


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 30 2009, 02:53 PM~14927669
> *firebird done !!! except for wheels,going to run tru classics from bigpoppa.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW..!..TERRIBLE.. :0


----------



## Bos82

Gseeds your skillz are sick as hell. Great work on the bird homie!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14971587
> *Gseeds your skillz are sick as hell. Great work on the bird homie!!!
> *


thanks brother !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*I HOPE TO 1 DAY BE AS SKILLED IN THE ART OF PAINTING AS YOU BAD SEED ! *


Everything in here is sick and wild !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14975353
> *I  HOPE  TO  1  DAY  BE  AS  SKILLED  IN THE  ART  OF  PAINTING  AS  YOU  BAD SEED !
> Everything  in  here  is  sick  and  wild  !
> *


thanks dave !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

this car has been a big pain in my a$# for the past two months and it left the shop today!! ;D with a very happy customer,the bloody octopuss,is what we called it around the shop,just tought i would show it here for some of the guys to look at, not my style,but hay it pays the bills!!! ;D


----------



## mistabuggs

Nice job Gary!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Sep 4 2009, 10:24 AM~14980419
> *Nice job Gary!
> *


X2! IT LOOKS CRAZY


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i love the roof


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 4 2009, 12:51 PM~14980188
> *this car has been a big pain in my a$#  for the past two months and it left the shop today!! ;D with a very happy customer,the bloody octopuss,is what we called it around the shop,just tought i would show it here for some of the guys to look at, not my style,but hay it pays the bills!!! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great looking designs and paint work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 4 2009, 01:29 PM~14981440
> *:thumbsup: i love the roof
> *


X2


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 5 2009, 12:14 PM~14989333
> *thanks guys !! :biggrin:
> *


Hi gary I'm mad indian I knew you awhile back when you brought out your 58 flammed sedan delivery at carson model show. Its cool to see you back again and your paint is still awsome. I have one question what kind of tape do you use to tape while painting your cars let me know late mad indian


----------



## Kirby

holy shit gary, that is amazing. how many hours into that job? i dont like the theme but i love the roof and the overall paint job. 

ps got the package today :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 5 2009, 04:50 PM~14989842
> *Hi gary I'm mad indian I knew you awhile back when you brought out your 58 flammed sedan delivery at carson model show. Its cool to see you back again and your paint is still awsome. I have one question what kind of tape do you use to tape while painting your cars let me know late mad indian
> *


i use 3M automotive tape, you still in calif and still doing the model shows? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 5 2009, 06:24 PM~14990327
> *holy shit gary, that is amazing. how many hours into that job? i dont like the theme but i love the roof and the overall paint job.
> 
> ps got the package today :thumbsup:
> *


kirby, too many F' N'' hours ! go im glad everything got there, i still want you to do those other decals we talked about, just havent had the time to hit up you yet,i will,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 5 2009, 06:50 PM~14991255
> *kirby, too many F' N'' hours ! go im glad everything got there, i still want you to do those other decals we talked about, just havent had the time to hit up you yet,i will,thanks. :biggrin:
> *


any time gary! you know that. i owe ya :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 5 2009, 05:47 PM~14991234
> *i use 3M automotive tape, you still in calif and still doing the model shows? :biggrin:
> *


Hi gary I'm still doing shows in cal and am still buildng. I hang out with biggs,tribal dog,undercoverimpala,and others here. And am a member of mcba and its cool. Thanks for the tip I'm going to learn to do these paint jobs and hope I can get it right. Maybe I ll see you here in cal soon. Good luck and keep buildng. Late mad indian


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 5 2009, 10:12 PM~14991784
> *Hi gary I'm still doing shows in cal and am still buildng. I hang out with biggs,tribal dog,undercoverimpala,and others here. And am a member of mcba and its cool. Thanks for the tip I'm going to learn to do these paint jobs and hope I can get it right. Maybe I ll see you here in cal soon. Good luck and keep buildng. Late mad indian
> *


cool bro, ya MCBA got a lot of good builders ,and they all sound like good guys,hoping to be back in cali soon,glad to hear your still building !! late. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

thanks for the help. after sanding you could still see the waves...its taking a brake fluid bath as i type this. now i can cut it up some! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

WHATS UP GARY HOWS IT GOING DO U NEED ANYMORE PIXS OFF THE 66 IF U DO LET ME KNOW KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Sep 7 2009, 01:27 AM~15000607
> * WHATS UP GARY HOWS IT GOING DO U NEED ANYMORE PIXS OFF THE 66 IF U DO LET ME KNOW KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:  uffin:  :worship:
> *


thanks bro, i just may hit you up on that !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

sneek peek at the vega, finished the paint today,now just to put it together,ill post more when done . :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 9 2009, 02:06 PM~15029328
> *sneek peek at the vega, finished the paint today,now just to put it together,ill post more when done . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dammmmmmmn gary that looks to sweeeeeeeeeet u member member :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YET AGAIN, ANOTHER BEAUTY!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

as always Gary another great ride cant wait to see what you do with that 70 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 9 2009, 03:14 PM~15029949
> *as always Gary another great ride cant wait to see what you do with that 70 :biggrin:
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

thanks bros! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweet!!! Those rimes really set it off well !!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 9 2009, 03:06 PM~15029328
> *sneek peek at the vega, finished the paint today,now just to put it together,ill post more when done . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KIller lookin' ride Gary!! Love the paintjob, goes straight back in time!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 9 2009, 03:06 PM~15029328
> *sneek peek at the vega, finished the paint today,now just to put it together,ill post more when done . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VEGA IS LOOKING KILLER BRO


----------



## crenshaw magraw

alot of nice cars, excellent work


----------



## CHR1S619

Very nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Very nice paint skillz Gary... :0 You got that Old school look down to a T.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 10 2009, 10:38 AM~15038408
> *Very nice paint skillz Gary... :0  You got that Old school look down to a T.
> *



hellz ya X100...bad as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 10 2009, 01:38 PM~15038408
> *Very nice paint skillz Gary... :0  You got that Old school look down to a T.
> *


thanks Biggs,and all the rest of the guys !!! glad you like it, means alot !! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

this is pure porn ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 










NOW i can die !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 10 2009, 06:32 PM~15041686
> *this is pure porn !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW i can die !
> *


thanks bro !!! but dont die yet !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

You're right Bro ! If i die now, i would miss the rest of your stuff !!! i can't die !  

Do you take pics of how you make those eye candy for the _how to _ we 're all waiting for ! ? :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Gary, keep an eye on the mail man. On wednesday I sent u a package containing a 72 Gran Prix. There's also some lake pipes in there, make sure u don't lose em. Enjoy and let me know when u receive it. ORALE! uffin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 11 2009, 05:22 AM~15047950
> *Gary, keep an eye on the mail man. On wednesday I sent u a package containing a 72 Gran Prix. There's also some lake pipes in there, make sure u don't lose em. Enjoy and let me know when u receive it. ORALE! uffin:
> *


sweet !!! thanks dave, cant wait to check out the show pipes!thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 10 2009, 04:32 PM~15041686
> *this is pure porn !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW i can die !
> *



 BAD ASS PAINT JOB


----------



## gseeds

ok vega is done, except if i ever find new windows for it,these are all cracked up and in need of replacing,otherwise done as far as im going to go with it,now on to my next project,75 carmero lo lo. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

WOW Gary that Vega is bad a$$


----------



## CHR1S619

The vega came out very nice!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 13 2009, 03:44 PM~15067119
> *ok vega is done, except if i ever find new windows for it,these are all cracked up and in need of replacing,otherwise done as far as im going to go with it,now on to my next project,75 carmero lo lo. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Vega came out looking great. Will be waiting to see what you come up with for the Camaro.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 13 2009, 09:44 PM~15067119
> *ok vega is done, except if i ever find new windows for it,these are all cracked up and in need of replacing,otherwise done as far as im going to go with it,now on to my next project,75 carmero lo lo. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT WORK.......


----------



## Zed

vega is sweet Bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow

vega came out bad as hell bro nice work...


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 13 2009, 12:44 PM~15067119
> *ok vega is done, except if i ever find new windows for it,these are all cracked up and in need of replacing,otherwise done as far as im going to go with it,now on to my next project,75 carmero lo lo. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey gary where did you get those steering wheels?let me know if I can get one or if you have any to sell. Let me know thanks mad indian


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 16 2009, 07:06 PM~15103252
> *Hey gary where did you get those steering wheels?let me know if I can get one or if you have any to sell. Let me know thanks mad indian
> *


i think he got them from truscale he sells them bro


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15103252
> *Hey gary where did you get those steering wheels?let me know if I can get one or if you have any to sell. Let me know thanks mad indian
> *


bro, tru scale [ERIC] sells a small ring for the dounut and detail master sells the spoke centers for em. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Hey Gary you're slowing down, whats up with that Camaro? :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE WITH THEM BAD ASS RIDES :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 25 2009, 07:38 PM~15187185
> *Hey Gary you're slowing down, whats up with that Camaro? :biggrin:
> *


here it is ,shes done as much as im going to do to it, rainbow metalflake base,with candy green panels,candy blue with darker candy blue painels, wanted to keep it old school with the cragars,520's,show pipes,and chain steering wheel,mostly stock interior. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

THAT IS BADASS!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 11:36 AM~15199073
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2, sickass camaro man. i love those rims they look good on the camaro.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 27 2009, 11:11 AM~15198956
> *here it is ,shes done as much as im going to do to it, rainbow metalflake base,with candy green panels,candy blue with darker candy blue painels, wanted to keep it old school with the cragers,520's,show pipes,and chain steering wheel,mostly stock interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! This one looks super sick!! Totally unexpected that a Camaro can look so good as a lowrider. Stunning!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 27 2009, 01:45 PM~15199118
> *DAMN! This one looks super sick!! Totally unexpected that a Camaro can look so good as a lowrider. Stunning!
> *


X2 WOW!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 27 2009, 10:11 AM~15198956
> *here it is ,shes done as much as im going to do to it, rainbow metalflake base,with candy green panels,candy blue with darker candy blue painels, wanted to keep it old school with the cragers,520's,show pipes,and chain steering wheel,mostly stock interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## rodburner1974

like everything you build....it's sweet!


----------



## modelsbyroni

camaro is nice!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 07:36 PM~15199072
> *THAT IS BADASS!!
> *


X-2


----------



## slymer123

cool camero


----------



## kykustoms

camaro looks good nice paint work


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 27 2009, 02:11 PM~15198956
> *here it is ,shes done as much as im going to do to it, rainbow metalflake base,with candy green panels,candy blue with darker candy blue painels, wanted to keep it old school with the cragers,520's,show pipes,and chain steering wheel,mostly stock interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 27 2009, 02:11 PM~15198956
> *here it is ,shes done as much as im going to do to it, rainbow metalflake base,with candy green panels,candy blue with darker candy blue painels, wanted to keep it old school with the cragers,520's,show pipes,and chain steering wheel,mostly stock interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truely old school build, bad ass man.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 27 2009, 01:45 PM~15199118
> *DAMN! This one looks super sick!! Totally unexpected that a Camaro can look so good as a lowrider. Stunning!
> *



X-10000


----------



## oldskool 67

OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  uffin:


----------



## darkside customs

Man That is beautiful. Sick work!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damit mr. seeds slow down let me catch up homie, j/k killer work as always. :biggrin:


----------



## c man

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 27 2009, 08:12 PM~15202230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:    uffin:
> *


thats bad ass nice build


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys,diggin doing the old school rite now. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

damn gary! you are kickin ass on these builds! they look awesome. Paint is so smooth!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 27 2009, 11:11 AM~15198956
> *here it is ,shes done as much as im going to do to it, rainbow metalflake base,with candy green panels,candy blue with darker candy blue painels, wanted to keep it old school with the cragars,520's,show pipes,and chain steering wheel,mostly stock interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Zed

That camaro is pure eye candy bro ! :cheesy: 

keep them oldschool rides coming and... don't forget to make an How to when you have time :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey gary did u know my hero bro!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Camaro is a baaaad Roller homie !!!

I love the color too !


----------



## gseeds

1965 malibu ss done today, pearl white base with candy bubble gum blow pops,and black with a blue pearl,astro supreme's on 520's, white interior and bellflower tip's, 60's style. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOVE THE 65 CHEVELLE !


----------



## Kirby

nice plates!


----------



## Kirby

and i just noticed the side pipes on that! pretty cool!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guiys! yup kirby those are your lic paltes, worked out great !!!,thanks again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That is bad ass!!! I love the pipes and the paint is crazy!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 29 2009, 12:23 PM~15219655
> *1965 malibu ss done today, pearl white base with candy bubble gum blow pops,and black with a blue pearl,astro supreme's on 520's, white interior and bellflower tip's, 60's style. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 damn gary r u ever gone let us catch up bro :biggrin: j/k malibu came out sweet as always bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Wow gary your really turn out alot of builds.The paint job on the Malibu is insane.


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 29 2009, 07:58 PM~15222242
> *Wow gary your really turn out alot of builds.The paint job on the Malibu is insane.
> *







x 2 !


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 27 2009, 08:12 PM~15202230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:    uffin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 29 2009, 01:23 PM~15219655
> *1965 malibu ss done today, pearl white base with candy bubble gum blow pops,and black with a blue pearl,astro supreme's on 520's, white interior and bellflower tip's, 60's style. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


       


:thumbsup: CHINGON


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

this ones for undercoverimpala here on lil, brother hooked me up when i needed it and wouldnt take payment,so i told him to send me somthing and ill paint it for him, he sent this 70 impala and said do what you want,so i did,still need to clear coat, pearl white base ,silver and black,and pearl pink with candy red fades,bro i hopes this works for ya,and thanks again!! ill be sending it out to you as soon as i clear it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 2 2009, 03:10 PM~15251252
> *this ones for undercoverimpala here on lil, brother hooked me up when i needed it and wouldnt take payment,so i told him to send me somthing and ill paint it for him, he sent this 70 impala and said do what you want,so i did,still need to clear coat, pearl white base ,silver and black,and pearl pink with candy red fades,bro i hopes this works for ya,and thanks again!! ill be sending it out to you as soon as i clear it !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i just looked at the pics and after looking at the pics i read what you posted......... All i can say is WOW BRO!!!!!!! its looks Killer....if you can sign it on one of the quarter panels that would be awsome this will never be sold and will be displayed proudly next to the 70 custom you hooked it up with back in the day on our first transaction!!!!!! You rock bro thank you again from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

That paint on the 70 is kick ass!!! Very nice work bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Dammnn!!!! That looks bad ass!! I likes!


----------



## bigdogg323

dammmmmmmmmn that 70 looks fuckn saweeeeeeeeeet gary u got down on that bro. uci u got hooked up sick status homie to have a gary seeds original. im jelous now fricker :angry: wanna sell it :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 2 2009, 05:10 PM~15251252
> *this ones for undercoverimpala here on lil, brother hooked me up when i needed it and wouldnt take payment,so i told him to send me somthing and ill paint it for him, he sent this 70 impala and said do what you want,so i did,still need to clear coat, pearl white base ,silver and black,and pearl pink with candy red fades,bro i hopes this works for ya,and thanks again!! ill be sending it out to you as soon as i clear it !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD GOD THAT FUCKER IS SICK ! MAN WHEN I GET BACK TO BUILDIN ON MY 70 COLLECTION I'M GOING TO HAVE TO COME OUT STRONG TO FLY WITH THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE ! SUPER NICE ! I'M HURTIN OVER HERE THANKS BADSEED AND UNDERCOVER !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!! I AINT GONNA LIE, I'M JEALOUS!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MC562

That is crazy bro :0 :0


----------



## dyzcustoms

x2


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 06:13 PM~15252809
> *GOOD  GOD  THAT  FUCKER  IS  SICK !  MAN  WHEN  I  GET  BACK  TO  BUILDIN  ON MY  70  COLLECTION    I'M  GOING TO  HAVE TO  COME  OUT  STRONG  TO  FLY  WITH  THIS  BITCH  RIGHT  HERE  !  SUPER  NICE  !  I'M  HURTIN  OVER  HERE   THANKS  BADSEED  AND  UNDERCOVER  !
> *


Thnks bro but this was all badseed!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys,glad your liken it !! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

sup g did u get the pics and was they helpfull ?????


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 2 2009, 03:10 PM~15251252
> *this ones for undercoverimpala here on lil, brother hooked me up when i needed it and wouldnt take payment,so i told him to send me somthing and ill paint it for him, he sent this 70 impala and said do what you want,so i did,still need to clear coat, pearl white base ,silver and black,and pearl pink with candy red fades,bro i hopes this works for ya,and thanks again!! ill be sending it out to you as soon as i clear it !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey gary can you paint one for me? I have a 70 pohtiac grand prix and ill let you paint it any way you want to. Ha ha late mad indian


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 2 2009, 05:10 PM~15251252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie you just cain't mis ! That Impala is killa !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

CONGRATS GSEEDS FOR MAKIN scaleauto contest mag


----------



## Zed

That 70 is sick bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Was at work and heard "Schoolboy Crush" for the first time and immediately thought of that Impala that you built a while back dubbed the same name.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

WHATS UP G DID U FIND OR STRAT THE 66 CHEVY YET OR U NEED MORE PIXS U LET ME KNOW THANKS AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 2 2009, 03:10 PM~15251252
> *this ones for undercoverimpala here on lil, brother hooked me up when i needed it and wouldnt take payment,so i told him to send me somthing and ill paint it for him, he sent this 70 impala and said do what you want,so i did,still need to clear coat, pearl white base ,silver and black,and pearl pink with candy red fades,bro i hopes this works for ya,and thanks again!! ill be sending it out to you as soon as i clear it !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



super nice Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 27 2009, 11:11 AM~15198956
> *here it is ,shes done as much as im going to do to it, rainbow metalflake base,with candy green panels,candy blue with darker candy blue painels, wanted to keep it old school with the cragars,520's,show pipes,and chain steering wheel,mostly stock interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is really nice  my neighbor back in the day had one fixed up just like this


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys, these cars are still around and can be picked up pretty cheap, compare to impalas and rivi's, i may have to pick one up myself and build an 1 to 1 ! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 6 2009, 08:36 PM~15288008
> *thanks guys, these cars are still around and can be picked up pretty cheap, compare to impalas and rivi's, i may have to pick one up myself and build an 1 to 1 ! :biggrin:
> *


I would love to create one of those Camaro's the way you did it looks killer and refreshing.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 4 2009, 03:32 PM~15264396
> *CONGRATS GSEEDS FOR MAKIN scaleauto contest mag
> *


thanks bro !!! its always nice to see your work in print !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 7 2009, 03:05 PM~15295103
> *thanks bro !!! its always nice to see your in print !!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats sick congrats gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

wat up gary how u been bro 


i got a ??? wat do u use to hold the supremes so they wont fall off the 520's can u give me a hint on wat u use bro tks


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15305873
> *wat up gary how u been bro
> i got a ??? wat do u use to hold the supremes so they wont fall off the 520's can u give me a hint on wat u use bro tks
> *


hey frank give me a call when you can,late. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Man some beautiful work up in here as usual


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 8 2009, 05:01 PM~15306300
> *hey frank give me a call when you can,late. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gseeds

wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

W0W!!! Very nice work bro!!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 5 2009, 12:01 AM~15268036
> *Was at work and heard "Schoolboy Crush" for the first time and immediately thought of that Impala that you built a while back dubbed the same name.
> *


ya i had to namel it that when i built that '66 impala model, cause i use to jam that tune in '76 when i was in the 10th grade going to high school in my own 66 impala,
great times !!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Another bad a$$ ride coming out of the bad seed garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 03:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man i love this 1 !


----------



## DEUCES76

paint job looks wicked as hell gary keep up the great work


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Paint looks wicked as usual Gary!!! Cant wait to see more from this one.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 THIS IS THE BADEST RIDE EVER :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## oldskool 67

I don't know what you're smokin but you need to pass it around. That 67 is bad ass Homie!!!!!!! uffin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really tight paintjob!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one Gary. Need some angel hair to go with the white interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 04:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AMAZING!!! :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 12:56 AM~15317400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're smokin but you need to pass it around. That 67 is bad ass Homie!!!!!!! uffin:    :nicoderm:
> *


x2! but that seven is forreal badass... just did mine a baby blue metallic and seein this makes me wanna do more to it!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

another bad ass paint job homie! now finish it. :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

X2 :biggrin: :0


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THIS 67   :worship:


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 03:38 PM~15313159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gary that is one of the most beautiful '67's I've ever seen !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 11 2009, 10:18 AM~15323512
> *Gary that is one of the most beautiful '67's I've ever seen !
> *


thanks bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

well once again nothing to do at work, guess ill just have to paint other model.this time around a '59 el camo,started this about 5 years ago and its been setting ina box since,so today i tock it to work with me and sprayed it,pearl white base,pearl green and then some candy green fades,plans call for ,cragars on 5.20's,show pipes,and maybe a red interior. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Geezz I wish I had time at work to fool around. LOL Nice elky


----------



## DEUCES76

elco is lookin good gary hey gary u comin to victorville


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2009, 12:18 PM~15354737
> *well once again nothing to do at work, guess ill just have to paint other model.this time around a '59 el camo,started this about 5 years ago and its been setting ina box since,so today i tock it to work with me and sprayed it,pearl white base,pearl green and then some candy green fades,plans call for ,cragars on 5.20's,show pipes,and maybe a red interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope!! really like the fades!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2009, 02:18 PM~15354737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How could you leave that Elky for 5 years! :biggrin: 

Thats gonna be bad!


----------



## Zed

Oh-My-God !!!!  That 67 is amazing ! :worship: :worship: :worship: 

and the fadeway paint on that Elco is really nice too !


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^Rides are looking SICK ..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Great work Gary!!!!!!!!!!! Always something do drool over in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mista_gonzo

67 is BADASS!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I GOT A FEW YOU CAN TAKE TO WORK WITH YA!! :biggrin: LOOKIN SWEET GARY.


----------



## CustomFreak

i always love your thread buddy, everything new in here is cooler than that before :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Rides are looking sweet Gary. Love the paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15354737
> *well once again nothing to do at work, guess ill just have to paint other model.this time around a '59 el camo,started this about 5 years ago and its been setting ina box since,so today i tock it to work with me and sprayed it,pearl white base,pearl green and then some candy green fades,plans call for ,cragars on 5.20's,show pipes,and maybe a red interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  dammmmmmmm gary elco looks sick bro  can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

nope...........................lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 16 2009, 03:11 PM~15380814
> *nope...........................lol :biggrin:
> *


AW FUEY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2009, 12:18 PM~15354737
> *well once again nothing to do at work, guess ill just have to paint other model.this time around a '59 el camo,started this about 5 years ago and its been setting ina box since,so today i tock it to work with me and sprayed it,pearl white base,pearl green and then some candy green fades,plans call for ,cragars on 5.20's,show pipes,and maybe a red interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANOTHER ONE GARY YOUR GETTING DOWN BRO :0


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THIS ONE GARY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2009, 12:18 PM~15354737
> *well once again nothing to do at work, guess ill just have to paint other model.this time around a '59 el camo,started this about 5 years ago and its been setting ina box since,so today i tock it to work with me and sprayed it,pearl white base,pearl green and then some candy green fades,plans call for ,cragars on 5.20's,show pipes,and maybe a red interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats what i m talking about, great stuff !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 16 2009, 06:33 PM~15381956
> *HOW MUCH FOR THIS ONE GARY LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 17 2009, 08:02 PM~15389728
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


LOL YOU LUCK DOG :angry:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2009, 03:18 PM~15354737
> *well once again nothing to do at work, guess ill just have to paint other model.this time around a '59 el camo,started this about 5 years ago and its been setting ina box since,so today i tock it to work with me and sprayed it,pearl white base,pearl green and then some candy green fades,plans call for ,cragars on 5.20's,show pipes,and maybe a red interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice as usual, im still in preseason :angry: and this guy in in his fifth superbowl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 28 2009, 03:12 AM~15202230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:    uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 08:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome paint job


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

whats up g how u doing whats new


----------



## Festers Garage

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 07:19 PM~14648607
> *heres a little somthing i painted today ,stiil got more paint to add. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love Vegas! this is badass


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Festers Garage_@Nov 12 2009, 05:11 AM~15639950
> *I love Vegas! this is badass
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323

TTMFT


----------



## gseeds

im back !!!!!!! its been a while,and glad to see your all still here,hope to be posting some new cars and paint jobs real soon. gary. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

welcome back gary


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

WELCOME BACK GARY!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

WELCOME BACK BRO   now start popn out those sweet ass rides u build homie :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good to see ya back at the bench ! Can't wait to see whatchew got !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 15 2010, 10:50 PM~16306632
> *im back !!!!!!! its been a while,and glad to see your all still here,hope to be posting some new cars and paint jobs real soon. gary. :biggrin:
> *



SE VALE ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 15 2010, 11:50 PM~16306632
> *im back !!!!!!! its been a while,and glad to see your all still here,hope to be posting some new cars and paint jobs real soon. gary. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

:wave:


----------



## truscale

Finally got to a computer? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## gseeds

thanks guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

welcome back G....


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx gary for sharing the history of the club. like david said its back from the dead stronger then ever for 2010. we were glad you made it to the meeting on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 19 2010, 12:39 AM~16333827
> *thnx gary  for sharing the history of the club. like david said its back from the dead stronger then ever for 2010. we were glad you made it to the meeting on sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro,anytime, :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16333827
> *thnx gary  for sharing the history of the club. like david said its back from the dead stronger then ever for 2010. we were glad you made it to the meeting on sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## gseeds

ive been on a mission since last year, back in the 90's i had a few models in some magazines and over the years i sold em to the highest bidder, well for the past year ive been try to track em down and get them back for my own collection, heres a few the i just found,did some trading and there back home !!!! :biggrin:
this one last seen in 1999 at the NNL. 
























this one in low rider bike back in the 90's
















this one also in LRB back in the 90's
















































all of these i had sold to dave cruz in the 90's and he had them in a display case all these years and the all still look as nice as the day i sold them. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey gary that pontiac is just to sweeeeeeeeet u member member lol.... 
hey gary they still shine as wen u barely painted them. keep doing ur thing brother  and keep popn them old school builds homie


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

those are some clean rides, Gary always cool to see those old ones again. :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

WOW 
Nice stuff inhere 

i thought that bike was real .....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 thats a very nice 66 you got hiding in the back there :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2010, 09:17 AM~16449396
> *:0 thats a very nice 66 you got hiding in the back there :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, i didnt build that 66 but it sure is very nice !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 28 2010, 10:48 PM~16448139
> *ive been on a mission since last year, back in the 90's i had a few models in some magazines and over the years i sold em to the highest bidder, well for the past year ive been try to track em down and get them back for my own collection, heres a few the i just found,did some trading and there back home !!!! :biggrin:
> this one last seen in 1999 at the NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one in low rider bike back in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one also in LRB back in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of these i had sold to dave cruz in the 90's and he had them in a display case all these years and the all still look as nice as the day i sold them. :biggrin:
> *


Badass bro. I have a pic of that bike from an old ass SAE issue. Dont know if you have the issue, but Ill look for it and maybe send you a pic?!?!


----------



## gseeds

cool, i do have one scale auto magazine,but it was in a few others that i dont have,id like to find. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN I NEED ME A CUSTOM "BAD SEED" PAINT JOB!!..TIGHT WORK!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

i love your work gary , maybe you could paint a car for me for my own private collection not for show.


----------



## RaiderPride

nice to see u getting some of your old builds back....


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 31 2010, 06:54 AM~16466327
> *DAMN I NEED ME A CUSTOM "BAD SEED" PAINT JOB!!..TIGHT WORK!!
> *


thanks bro, when i get a little time ill paint a few up and offer them up here on lil, :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 02:31 PM~16467969
> *i love your work  gary , maybe you could paint  a car for me  for my own private collection not for show.
> *


thanks sr. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TTT GARY SEEDS


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2010, 08:29 PM~16480246
> *TTT GARY SEEDS
> *


thanks frank for the bump. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2010, 08:29 PM~16480246
> *TTT GARY SEEDS
> *


thanks frank for the bump. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

man i love them paintjobs , i really admire your style man THATS DOPE


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 9 2009, 10:56 PM~15317400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're smokin but you need to pass it around. That 67 is bad ass Homie!!!!!!! uffin:    :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms

nice i love the 58 with the primer fender,hood,and door


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 2 2010, 03:03 PM~16488859
> *nice i love the 58 with the primer fender,hood,and door
> *


thanks bro !!! built that way back in the mid 90's, still displays nice. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2010, 08:18 AM~16487584
> *thanks frank for the bump. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gseeds

heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 cant wait to see what ya got for this one :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 3 2010, 12:12 AM~16496154
> *heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice I just scored a builtup on ebay! ive also got 2 of the mpc chevys, a stepside and a semi truck thing "rollin thunder"


----------



## darkside customs

Gary that GMC stepside is gonna be killer bro.
As promised, here's the pic that I have from SAE June '99. Hope these look ok.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 3 2010, 03:01 AM~16496610
> *Gary that GMC stepside is gonna be killer bro.
> As promised, here's the pic that I have from SAE June '99. Hope these look ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro, yea the truck sould be pretty cool, and thanks for finding the magazine with the bike in it. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Anytime bro.


----------



## Kirby

That truck is sick already gary! I can't wait to see what else you do to it! The grille looks awesome!


----------



## slymer123

Cant wait to see what you do with one. I'm sure the paint be wild like always.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 3 2010, 12:12 AM~16496154
> *heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Gary
Great looking projects. Are those truspokes from detail master ??


----------



## bugs-one

Dope troka made. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> man i love them paintjobs , i really admire your style man THATS DOPE
> 
> X-10 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

OOOOOHHHH! I know you gonna put some sick piant on that GMC !

keep us posted !


----------



## cruzinlow

hey wats up"G" cant wait to see wat ya got up your sleave for the truck bro ,gonna be sick.i know it... :0 :0 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice truck homie like the grill :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2010, 10:12 PM~16496154
> *heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shits bad, gary


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 2 2010, 12:27 PM~16487652
> *man i love them paintjobs , i really admire your style man THATS DOPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks danny ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 3 2010, 01:54 PM~16499351
> *Hey Gary
> Great looking projects. Are those truspokes from detail master ??
> *


no their wheels that MC562 turn m on to, the same as whats on my vega. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2010, 11:12 PM~16496154
> *heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS GARY


----------



## jimbo

My pops had that stepside. :happysad: Always watchin' your thread Gary! :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> ive been on a mission since last year, back in the 90's i had a few models in some magazines and over the years i sold em to the highest bidder, well for the past year ive been try to track em down and get them back for my own collection, heres a few the i just found,did some trading and there back home !!!! :biggrin:
> this one last seen in 1999 at the NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Gary. This bike looks like Margarita Chiquita...Almost


----------



## gseeds

> ive been on a mission since last year, back in the 90's i had a few models in some magazines and over the years i sold em to the highest bidder, well for the past year ive been try to track em down and get them back for my own collection, heres a few the i just found,did some trading and there back home !!!! :biggrin:
> this one last seen in 1999 at the NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Gary. This bike looks like Margarita Chiquita...Almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro, i think i built mine 1st,1998 , :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 28 2010, 11:48 PM~16448139
> *ive been on a mission since last year, back in the 90's i had a few models in some magazines and over the years i sold em to the highest bidder, well for the past year ive been try to track em down and get them back for my own collection, heres a few the i just found,did some trading and there back home !!!! :biggrin:
> this one last seen in 1999 at the NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one in low rider bike back in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one also in LRB back in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of these i had sold to dave cruz in the 90's and he had them in a display case all these years and the all still look as nice as the day i sold them. :biggrin:
> *


im not into bikes.....but im like


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2010, 11:12 PM~16496154
> *heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those headlights from the 77 monte turned sidewayz or one of those dodge van kit heads?!  what ever they're from... BAD ASS!! i was thinkin of doin the square heads with the chyenne chevy but i need a short bed!! :uh:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2010, 02:44 AM~16528946
> *are those headlights from the 77 monte turned sidewayz or one of those dodge van kit heads?!    what ever they're from... BAD ASS!! i was thinkin of doin the square heads with the chyenne chevy but i need a short bed!!  :uh:
> *


thanks bro, i got them from the parts box, i think they may be from a custom datsun pick up kit. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 6 2010, 12:35 AM~16529310
> *thanks bro, i got them from the parts box, i think they may be from a custom datsun pick up kit. :biggrin:
> *


Trucks gonna be Firme Gary!


----------



## kykustoms

nice stepside the grille looks good on it any plans for the paint?


----------



## danny chawps

u should join the oldschool build off gary ,, u got the skills for a retro build :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 6 2010, 02:22 PM~16531571
> *u should join  the oldschool build off gary ,, u got the skills for a retro build  :cheesy:
> *


too many projects rite now, but i would like to be in on the next one,thanks !! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## dyzcustoms

[/quote]
:wow: :wow: this is one of my favorite paint jobs, great work


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 7 2010, 10:07 PM~16542423
> *:wave:
> *


hey tony,whats up brother,  :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

>


:wow: :wow: this is one of my favorite paint jobs, great work
[/quote]
thanks bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 3 2010, 01:12 AM~16496154
> *heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it.I want one of those.Nice so far big homie!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 7 2010, 07:07 PM~16542423
> *:wave:
> *


I think Tony needs a Gary Seeds paint job. What do you think Gary?


----------



## Redd504

Paint work is outstanding Gseeds !! hopefully a how to is in teh future . Thanks for showing


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Redd504_@Feb 8 2010, 06:00 PM~16550832
> *Paint work is outstanding Gseeds !! hopefully a how to is in teh future . Thanks for showing
> *


thanks, i did do a few how to's, they may be a few pages back. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 8 2010, 01:02 AM~16546564
> *I think Tony needs a Gary Seeds paint job. What do you think Gary?
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 7 2010, 09:54 PM~16544370
> *hey tony,whats up brother,   :biggrin:
> *



Nothing much Gary just checking out your projects looking good!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 8 2010, 04:02 AM~16546564
> *I think Tony needs a Gary Seeds paint job. What do you think Gary?
> *


i think tony got one of the biggest gary seeds paint jobs here on LIL, lol :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

gary u paint some sick stuff !! i wanna see a pic of your paint collection. u got colors for days!!! :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 11 2010, 10:22 PM~16587345
> *gary u paint  some sick stuff !! i wanna see a pic of your paint collection. u got colors for days!!! :wow:
> *


thanks bro, ill see what i can do about posting up a pic. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 11 2010, 09:22 PM~16587345
> *gary u paint  some sick stuff !! i wanna see a pic of your paint collection. u got colors for days!!! :wow:
> *



X 2 ! Mad skills up in here !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 11:28 AM~16592082
> *X 2 ! Mad skills up in here !
> 
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any updates on the stepside ?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 13 2010, 12:54 AM~16598654
> *any updates on the stepside  ?
> *


this weekend im hope'in, :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

havent had much time this past week to work on the truck, but i did get the door jam done,fenched two antentas in the rear left fender and get it primer and ready for paint, while the primer dried , i started on a 71 impala today, it will also be 70's style,i made some fender skirts,cut an hollywood top into it and two port holes,also cut out the grille and made a twisted bar grille for it,this is them so far. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

lookin good up in here!!! lovin the hollywood top annd port holes! takin it back oldschool!!


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE WHITEWALLS?


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Gary, that Impala is gonna be one hell of a bad ass build bro. The twisted bars look sick. 
The truck is looking good already, nice work on the frenched antennas.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

damm tht 71 is lookin mean.

its gonna be off the hook!

:0 :0 :0 

love the opera window,and twisted grill is sick.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 14 2010, 11:08 PM~16615629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE SICK BRO :0 :wow:  I'M LIKEN IT ALREADY BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 15 2010, 02:08 AM~16615629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



them some sick projects homie !

that '71 is gonna be killa !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 15 2010, 12:08 AM~16615629
> *havent had much time this past week to work on the truck, but i did get the door jam done,fenched two antentas in the rear left fender and get it primer and ready for paint, while the primer dried , i started on a 71 impala today, it will also be 70's style,i made some fender skirts,cut an hollywood top into it and two port holes,also cut out the grille and made a twisted bar grille for it,this is them so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that lay lown' ship!
You cut the tires didn't you.


----------



## Zed

Holy fuck !!!! :cheesy: that ace is pure oldschool porn :0


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys, :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 15 2010, 12:08 AM~16615629
> *havent had much time this past week to work on the truck, but i did get the door jam done,fenched two antentas in the rear left fender and get it primer and ready for paint, while the primer dried , i started on a 71 impala today, it will also be 70's style,i made some fender skirts,cut an hollywood top into it and two port holes,also cut out the grille and made a twisted bar grille for it,this is them so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 YOU THE MAN GARY


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass projects. :0


----------



## sidetoside

Damn , nice 71 Impala ! ! ! 
How did you make that Grill ??????????


----------



## dyzcustoms

:0 :0 :0 71 is the sht!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 16 2010, 02:31 PM~16630290
> *Damn , nice 71 Impala  ! ! !
> How did you make that Grill ??????????
> *


yah how did you twist up the grill bars like that?! looks really nice!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 16 2010, 05:31 PM~16630290
> *Damn , nice 71 Impala  ! ! !
> How did you make that Grill ??????????
> *


very simple, take a plastic rod that size that look's rite in the grille, lite a candle and hold the plastic rod above it,when it starts to warm, give it a twist,then let it cool and cut to size. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 16 2010, 10:21 PM~16636678
> *very simple, take a plastic rod that size that look's rite in the grille, lite a candle  and hold the plastic rod above it,when it starts to warm, give it a twist,then let it cool and cut to size. :biggrin:
> *


kool tip gary tks im a try it :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 15 2010, 09:08 AM~16615629
> *havent had much time this past week to work on the truck, but i did get the door jam done,fenched two antentas in the rear left fender and get it primer and ready for paint, while the primer dried , i started on a 71 impala today, it will also be 70's style,i made some fender skirts,cut an hollywood top into it and two port holes,also cut out the grille and made a twisted bar grille for it,this is them so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice projects cant wait to see some paint on those...


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 06:28 AM~16638005
> *Nice projects cant wait to see some paint on those...
> *


thanks bro, me too, i cant wait to paint em, but i dont want to rush em. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak

always good work in here


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 18 2010, 04:12 AM~16649473
> *always good work in here
> *


X100


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 18 2010, 02:03 PM~16651405
> *X100
> *


thanks bro, !!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Can't wait for some 71 updates! hno: hno:


----------



## truscale

Hey Gary , are you going to be in Santa Clara tomorrow?


----------



## truscale

TTT


----------



## $woop

DAMN 
that 65 is CLEAN AS FUCK!

tha paint schemes are amazing!

great work!


----------



## modelsbyroni

71 LOOKS AWESOME.


----------



## gseeds

well this past week has really been busy for me,ive been all week flakeing and candy-in a real 74 glasshouse,so i didnt get much time to work on the 71,but i did get it body worked and primered and ready for paint this week,heres a few shots of it now. :biggrin: 
























oh yea im real pissed i missed the nnl !!! :angry:


----------



## kykustoms

looks good i like the twisted grille and the oval windows


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea, that looks really nice!!


----------



## base905

:worship: wow Mr Seeds you build the coolest models around! i love your old school style! you are a huge inspiration to the way i build my models, one day i hope to get my airbrush up and running so i can make my paint jobs look as sweet are yours do!!! 

any tips for a begginer? 

:biggrin: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder

looks better in person. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

looks real good ! I love those port windows.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2010, 10:14 PM~16684112
> *well this past week has really been busy for me,ive been all week flakeing and candy-in a real 74 glasshouse,so i didnt get much time to work on the 71,but i did get it body worked and primered and ready for paint this week,heres a few shots of it now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea im real pissed i missed the nnl !!! :angry:
> *


THAT IS SICK GARY


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2010, 09:14 PM~16684112
> *well this past week has really been busy for me,ive been all week flakeing and candy-in a real 74 glasshouse,so i didnt get much time to work on the 71,but i did get it body worked and primered and ready for paint this week,heres a few shots of it now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea im real pissed i missed the nnl !!! :angry:
> *


sweet as always gary


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2010, 09:14 PM~16684112
> *well this past week has really been busy for me,ive been all week flakeing and candy-in a real 74 glasshouse,so i didnt get much time to work on the 71,but i did get it body worked and primered and ready for paint this week,heres a few shots of it now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea im real pissed i missed the nnl !!! :angry:
> *



:wow: BADDASS!!! Definitely watchin' this one! :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2010, 11:14 PM~16684112
> *well this past week has really been busy for me,ive been all week flakeing and candy-in a real 74 glasshouse,so i didnt get much time to work on the 71,but i did get it body worked and primered and ready for paint this week,heres a few shots of it now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea im real pissed i missed the nnl !!! :angry:
> *


more shows coming up homie hope you can make it out here sorry we missed you at nnl


----------



## gseeds

well ive been really draging my ass on these :uh: , but i did manage to get them under base this week, the 71 is now painted black with a red pearl and will be getting a red flake top, the 64 malibu is now based out in pearl white and will be getting multi candy panels, the truck and the 68 impala are now silver mini flake based and will also get multi candy somthing on em,updates to come soon !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 24 2010, 02:40 AM~16708360
> *more shows coming up homie hope you can make it out here sorry we missed you at nnl
> *


thanks bro, yea i really wantede to make it up there, ill be there soon i hope !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 22 2010, 01:54 AM~16684648
> *:worship:  wow Mr Seeds you build the coolest models around! i love your old school style! you are a huge inspiration to the way i build my models, one day i hope to get my airbrush up and running so i can make my paint jobs look as sweet are yours do!!!
> 
> any tips for a begginer?
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


base905, means alot, tips? yea the biggest is never rush, and if you ever have any Q's i can help out with, please fill free to ask me bro. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2010, 11:37 PM~16817698
> *well ive been really draging my ass on these :uh: , but i did manage to get them under base this week, the 71 is now painted black with a red pearl and will be getting a red flake top, the 62 malibu is now based out in pearl white and will be getting multi candy panels, the truck and the 68 impala are now silver mini flake based and will also get multi candy somthing on em,updates to come soon !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Projects lookn' good Gary


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey gary, cant wait to see the colors you put on those cars cuzz i really admire your work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 7 2010, 08:37 AM~16817698
> *well ive been really draging my ass on these :uh: , but i did manage to get them under base this week, the 71 is now painted black with a red pearl and will be getting a red flake top, the 62 malibu is now based out in pearl white and will be getting multi candy panels, the truck and the 68 impala are now silver mini flake based and will also get multi candy somthing on em,updates to come soon !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick projects....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm diggin' these Gary.

I love '68 Impala's, can't wait to see whaT YOU have instore for it .


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good...i was lookin in some old lowrider bike mags and saw some of your stuff in it


----------



## darkside customs

The rides are lookin good Gary. Cant wait to see them in some paint.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2010, 11:37 PM~16817698
> *well ive been really draging my ass on these :uh: , but i did manage to get them under base this week, the 71 is now painted black with a red pearl and will be getting a red flake top, the 64 malibu is now based out in pearl white and will be getting multi candy panels, the truck and the 68 impala are now silver mini flake based and will also get multi candy somthing on em,updates to come soon !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD JOB GARY 

MODELS IS A GOOD HOBBY

P.S. THAT!...........68 IS MINE :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

CLEAN RIDE AS ALWAYS GARY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 7 2010, 01:55 PM~16820579
> *CLEAN RIDE AS ALWAYS GARY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MC562

GREAT WORK GARY CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 7 2010, 12:55 AM~16817798
> *hey gary, cant wait to see the colors you put on those cars cuzz i really admire your work    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x 2   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

well two out of 4 is the best i could do for now :uh: , the 71 impala metal flake top went to shit on meo thats needs to be redone, the truck i forgot to take some of the parts with me to the shop when painting so it didnt get any paint at all :uh: , but i did get some paint on the 64 malibu and the 68 impal :biggrin: , still need to bmf and clear em,pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 11:02 AM~16915721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG !!! are yor serious! these are purely sick bro !!!!!! Nice work, and good luck on the '71.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 06:02 PM~16915721
> *well two out of 4 is the best i could do for now :uh: , the 71 impala metal flake top went to shit on meo thats needs to be redone, the truck i forgot to take some of the parts with me to the shop when painting so it didnt get any paint at all :uh: , but i did get some paint on the 64 malibu and the 68 impal :biggrin: , still need to bmf and clear em,pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Killer!!  :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 09:02 AM~16915721
> *well two out of 4 is the best i could do for now :uh: , the 71 impala metal flake top went to shit on meo thats needs to be redone, the truck i forgot to take some of the parts with me to the shop when painting so it didnt get any paint at all :uh: , but i did get some paint on the 64 malibu and the 68 impal :biggrin: , still need to bmf and clear em,pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That lace pattern looks S.I.C.K! Great job Gary!


----------



## kykustoms

68 looks badass looks like a snake lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 11:02 AM~16915721
> *well two out of 4 is the best i could do for now :uh: , the 71 impala metal flake top went to shit on meo thats needs to be redone, the truck i forgot to take some of the parts with me to the shop when painting so it didnt get any paint at all :uh: , but i did get some paint on the 64 malibu and the 68 impal :biggrin: , still need to bmf and clear em,pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





BOTH OF THESE ARE SICK!!! BUT I LOVE THE COLORS AND OVERALL LOOK OF THAT 68! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

PAINT IS LOOKIN GOOD GARY.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

dam gary those are some sweet a rides love the colors


----------



## MC562

DANM GARY THIS ARE BAD ASS I LIKE THE PINK AND ORANGE ON THE MALIBU AND REALLY LOVING THE 68 BRO :0 :0


----------



## josh 78

I LIKE THAT PAINTJOB A LOT.............GARY :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOVE THAT 68.


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys, glad you like the '68, im kinda up in the air about the '64, i may repaint or not, not sure.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 09:02 AM~16915721
> *well two out of 4 is the best i could do for now :uh: , the 71 impala metal flake top went to shit on meo thats needs to be redone, the truck i forgot to take some of the parts with me to the shop when painting so it didnt get any paint at all :uh: , but i did get some paint on the 64 malibu and the 68 impal :biggrin: , still need to bmf and clear em,pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: sick as always!cant wait for the 71 and truck now!! whered the cross lace wheels on the truck come from?


----------



## truscale

Paint work looks good Gary.


----------



## jimbo

:wow: Awesome work like always Gary!! :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 17 2010, 11:41 AM~16916557
> *PAINT IS LOOKIN GOOD GARY.
> *


   X2 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16920487
> *thanks guys, glad you like the '68, im kinda up in the air about the '64, i may repaint or not, not sure.
> *




:wow: :uh: DONT REPAINT IT. ITS BAD ASS TOO, ITS JUST THAT, THAT 68 IS KILLING IT IMO! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 05:14 PM~16920487
> *thanks guys, glad you like the '68, im kinda up in the air about the '64, i may repaint or not, not sure.
> *


LEAVE LIKE THAT GARY IT LOOKS SICK JUST WAY THE IT IS  :wow:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!! got foil and clear on today, pics as soon as i download em, today. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 18 2010, 03:40 PM~16929863
> *thanks guys !!! got foil and clear on today, pics as soon as i download em, today. :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## darkside customs

HOLY SHIT GARY!!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME SICK PAINT JOBS. YOU NEVER FAIL TO AMAZE US ALL WITH SOME SICK ASS PAINT WORK YOU DO!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean ass paint job as usual! Gary


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 09:02 AM~16915721
> *well two out of 4 is the best i could do for now :uh: , the 71 impala metal flake top went to shit on meo thats needs to be redone, the truck i forgot to take some of the parts with me to the shop when painting so it didnt get any paint at all :uh: , but i did get some paint on the 64 malibu and the 68 impal :biggrin: , still need to bmf and clear em,pics soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love those paint jobs gary da green ride looks just like a snake homie 
:worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 18 2010, 09:20 PM~16930674
> *hno:  hno:
> *


had some shit come up, could get them posted like i wanted, working on them rite now,for the show tomarrow, i hope !!


----------



## Big Happy630

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 29 2009, 02:42 PM~14618141
> *sick rides bro :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## RaiderPride

congrats Gary on your wins yesterday at Citrus. Your new build look better in person...


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 21 2010, 06:54 AM~16951476
> *congrats Gary on your wins yesterday  at Citrus. Your new build look better in person...
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 21 2010, 12:00 PM~16952161
> *X2
> *


X3 !!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for the congratz!! heres what i got at the show show yesterday,
3rd place in loe rider B, with the corvair.








1st in curbside with the '67 fire bird .
















and a 1st in the nostalgia drag class,along with,
and the best one of all to me is the best paint of show award, which in over 15 years of entering these shows ive never won,i won one once in a small show at a hobby shop once, but never won a best paint at a big show like yesterdays,so im most happy with this award :biggrin: 








the '67 firebird is no longer in my collection, it has gone to a good home downsouth, dave debaca {olskool 67 here on lil ] traded me back a old build i did back in the mid 90's for the firebird, and now the 58 panel is back home and looking as it was just built yesterday, thanks again dave. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats bro !!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 AM~16952481
> *thanks guys for the congratz!! heres what i got at the show show yesterday,
> 3rd place in loe rider B, with the corvair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st in curbside with the 67 fir
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

pm me your contact info bro.i want to make sure i have the right info.


----------



## phantomw351

CONGR. BRO


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 21 2010, 10:41 AM~16952481
> *thanks guys for the congratz!! heres what i got at the show show yesterday,
> 3rd place in loe rider B, with the corvair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st in curbside with the 67 fir
> *


Good job Gary.


----------



## oldskool 67

Gary, congratz on all your well deserved awards. Specially the "Best Paint" award. :thumbsup: It was hard cuttin lose of that 58 panel but that Firebird looks great in my collection, thanks bro! The show was great yesterday, we all had a good time. Can't wait til the next So Cal show. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 21 2010, 12:25 PM~16952783
> *Gary, congratz on all your well deserved awards. Specially the "Best Paint" award. :thumbsup: It was hard cuttin lose of that 58 panel but that Firebird looks great in my collection, thanks bro! The show was great yesterday, we all had a good time. Can't wait til the next So Cal show. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regalistic

Congrats man!!!


----------



## warsr67




----------



## gseeds

thanks for posting the pics of the 58 bro. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR WINS GARY, AND I STILL HAVE THA LRB WITH THAT 58 IN IT.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16960718
> *CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR WINS GARY, AND I STILL HAVE THA LRB WITH THAT 58 IN IT.
> *


thanks bro, heres the one s i just got done rite before the show saturday, just need to put some lic plates on em. 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin,alcad crome bumpers,hope you like!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang !!! I love that '68 Gary!!!

Both are top notch builds!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2010, 05:42 PM~16955336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i member this like it was yesterday wait it was lol.... :biggrin: glad u got back gary and its back home wur it belongs  and congrats on all ur awards specialy the best paint u do deserve that one  just keep doing wat u do best brother keep paintn those SICK PAINT JOBS GARY  james and bobby would be proud of u bro  and congrats again gary


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16961918
> *thanks bro, heres the one s i just got done rite before the show saturday, just need to put some lic plates on em. 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin,alcad crome bumpers,hope you like!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT BUILDS....


----------



## MC562

CONGRATS GARY HAD A KOOL TIME KICKING IT WITH YOU GUYS


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 22 2010, 01:08 PM~16961918
> *thanks bro, heres the one s i just got done rite before the show saturday, just need to put some lic plates on em. 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin,alcad crome bumpers,hope you like!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

Hey gary!!!!! big props on the wins at the show i didnt get a chance to meet you but next time i will make it my buissness to shake your hand on the nice work keep doing what you doing big homie!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 22 2010, 07:56 PM~16965069
> *Hey gary!!!!! big props on the wins at the show i didnt get a chance to meet you but next time i will make it my buissness to shake your hand on the nice work keep doing what you doing big homie!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks chris, yes that would have been cool, please say hey next time. :biggrin:


----------



## pontiackid72

Sweet Group of custom paint jobs.Reminds me of ribbon candy at xmas LOL


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for the coments!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> thanks bro, heres the one s i just got done rite before the show saturday, just need to put some lic plates on em. 68 impala resin and a 64 malibu resin,alcad crome bumpers,hope you like!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS MALIBU


----------



## kustombuilder

x2


----------



## gseeds

got bored yesterday, so i started mocking up a few models looking for another project, took a old 62 built up i have and replaced the wheels and tires with these,then a 67 t bird and put these on it, even busted out the old batmobile project, man i got to find a job !!!! :uh:


----------



## Guest

Nice builds, congrats on the show. Will be watching to see how you do the batmobile.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 23 2010, 01:03 PM~16974199
> *Nice builds, congrats on the show. Will be watching to see how you do the batmobile.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## gseeds

and yet another project, 58 impala. :uh: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

damn gary ur busting out all kind of sick rides


----------



## kjkj87

hardtop 62, nice


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 23 2010, 09:53 AM~16972949
> *got bored yesterday, so i started mocking up a few models looking for another project, took a old 62 built up i have and replaced the wheels and tires with these,then a 67 t bird and put these on it, even busted out the old batmobile project, man i got to find a job !!!! </span>:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it better when u don't work so we can enjoy all your projects. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

The 62 looks good bro. Get that batmobile done. I wanna see how that turns out.


----------



## gseeds

well i got the foil done,,just need to clear. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks really good man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 24 2010, 12:55 AM~16982398
> *well i got  the foil done,,just need to clear. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, I love that color.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 24 2010, 07:55 AM~16982398
> *well i got  the foil done,,just need to clear. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN....


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 23 2010, 11:55 PM~16982398
> *well i got  the foil done,,just need to clear. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: SWEEEEEEEEET 58!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Congrats on the "best paint" award at the show Gary!  GREAT work like always!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

WHATS GARY HAVE U STARTED TO DO ANYTHING TO THE 66 ?


----------



## Zed

Gary, your painting skills are amazing !!! :worship: 

the 68 is badass !can you share how you did the snake skin on it ? :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 23 2010, 10:55 PM~16982398
> *well i got  the foil done,,just need to clear. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS BAD ASS LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 08:44 AM~16984227
> *CLEAN....
> *


Love that Color Bro Siiiiiick!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 22 2010, 08:02 PM~16966355
> *thanks chris, yes that would have been cool, please say hey next time. :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the Best paint award! Well deserved Bro! All your rides kick ass!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Mar 25 2010, 07:23 PM~17000631
> *Congrats on the Best paint award! Well deserved Bro! All your rides kick ass!
> *


thanks dave :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 25 2010, 09:47 AM~16995204
> *Gary, your painting skills are amazing !!!  :worship:
> 
> the 68 is badass !can you share how you did the snake skin on it ?  :biggrin:
> *


thanks jed, ill try and post up a pic of what i used for you. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16991315
> *Congrats on the "best paint" award at the show Gary!  GREAT work like always!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 25 2010, 03:27 AM~16994098
> *WHATS GARY HAVE U STARTED TO DO ANYTHING TO THE 66 ?
> *


not yet bro, just no time yet, but coming soon !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

well got some clear on the 58 today, no panels on this one, just a little dechroming , custom pearl paint and clear and some wheels and tires,other wise box stock, fast build. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 26 2010, 08:59 PM~17012987
> *well got some clear on the 58 today, no panels on this one, just a little dechroming , custom pearl  paint and clear and some wheels and tires,other wise box stock, fast build. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Gary . I need to try one of those quick and clean paint jobs. I've tried , but you've seen what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

well this is how i spented my saturday, working on my buddy rons 53 ford vicky, two weeks ago i silver flake it, and today i laid out the panels and tape them off tomarrow ill go back over and start spaying the candys, ill post more tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:0 :0 :wow: 
SICK!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 27 2010, 09:29 PM~17020489
> *well this is how i spented my saturday, working on my buddy rons 53 ford vicky, two weeks ago i silver flake it, and today i laid out the panels and tape them off tomarrow ill go back over and start spaying the candys, ill post more tomarrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awsome as always gary!! if it were a normal joe shmoe... what would this kinda work cost all said and done?!


----------



## MC562

KILLER WORK GARY AND THE 58 IS LOOKING GOOD :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS BADASS GARY! CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 28 2010, 12:34 AM~17020533
> *awsome as always gary!! if it were a normal joe shmoe... what would this kinda work cost all said and done?!
> *


i would charge arould $1500 to $2500 to paint a top for someone i didnt know,and thats still cheaper than most shops arould, but the better i know someone the price goes down, for this guy who ive been best buddys for almost 20 years, this top is on the house. :biggrin: 







:biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Lay out looks good Gary. Tell Ron I said hey.


----------



## phantomw351

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 27 2010, 09:29 PM~17020489
> *well this is how i spented my saturday, working on my buddy rons 53 ford vicky, two weeks ago i silver flake it, and today i laid out the panels and tape them off tomarrow ill go back over and start spaying the candys, ill post more tomarrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 28 2010, 06:29 AM~17020489
> *well this is how i spented my saturday, working on my buddy rons 53 ford vicky, two weeks ago i silver flake it, and today i laid out the panels and tape them off tomarrow ill go back over and start spaying the candys, ill post more tomarrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN NICE!!!! :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 28 2010, 07:03 AM~17020750
> *i would charge arould $1500 to $2500 to paint a top for someone i didnt know,and thats still cheaper than most shops arould, but the better i know someone the price goes down, for this guy who ive been best buddys for almost 20 years, this top is on the house. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



This is nice cant wait to see when its finished.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

that 'top is sweet !1 keep us posted !!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17022486
> *that 'top is sweet !1 keep us posted !!!
> *


thanks bro, im going back today to add some color,ill post more pics today. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

cant wait to see it with the other colors G. Lookin good man.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 28 2010, 12:54 PM~17023581
> *cant wait to see it with the other colors G. Lookin good man.
> *



:wow: X-10 :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 27 2010, 10:29 PM~17020489
> *well this is how i spented my saturday, working on my buddy rons 53 ford vicky, two weeks ago i silver flake it, and today i laid out the panels and tape them off tomarrow ill go back over and start spaying the candys, ill post more tomarrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS BAD ASS WORK!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17022486
> *that 'top is sweet !1 keep us posted !!!
> *


well it took me all day, got to my buddy's shop arould 10 or so, and got done painting at 1 the next morning, but got almost all of it done, just want to add a faint very lite black arould the bottom edge of the roof,and clear, my buddy ron wanted a old school metal flaketop on his '53 so i broke out my own personal stash of vintage lacquers,candys and pearls, very hard to come by now days since in most states this stuff is out lawed, most of this paint is 30 or 40 years old, but this stuff i collect and when the project is rite,out it comes, heres a pic of just a small amount of whats there,
















i posted pics last nite of the lay out, here it is all painted, hope you like. :biggrin: 








ya all colors in one day, i dont fuck around !!!!! :biggrin: lol
















heres ron with the lace for the inside panels, poor guy had to cut up his easter dress for this :biggrin: 
























oh yea i also put him to work.
















and me at 1 this morning, done !!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

nice work


----------



## bugs-one

Sick work, gary. Much props and respect to you. You got mad skill.


----------



## eastside1989

Wild Paint work Gary.....How long have you been painting? Mad Skills man.... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sick !!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 29 2010, 06:13 AM~17030823
> *Wild Paint work Gary.....How long have you been painting? Mad Skills man.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys, over 35 years :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride

roof looks sick Gary, Ron looks familiar


----------



## phantomw351

U ARE A MASTER :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 03:06 AM~17030733
> *well it took me all day, got to my buddy  shop arould 10 or so, and got done painting at 1 the next morning, but got almost all of it done, just want to add a faint very lite black arould the bottom edge of the roof,and clear, my buddy ron wanted a old school metal flaketop on his '53 so i broke out my own personal stash of vintage lacquers,candys and pearls, very hard to come by now days since in most states this stuff is out lawed, most of this paint is 30 or 40 years old, but this stuff i collect and when the project is rite,out it comes, heres a pic of just a small amount of whats there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i posted pics last nite of the lay out, here it is all painted, hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya all colors in one day, i dont fuck around !!!!! :biggrin: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres ron with the lace for the inside panels, poor guy had to cut up his easter dress for this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i also put him to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 1 this morning, done !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 "DING DING!! SCHOOLS IN FUCKER'S!!" :biggrin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Looks bad ass Gary, do you know if Metalflake still makes colored vreeble ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 05:06 AM~17030733
> *well it took me all day, got to my buddy  shop arould 10 or so, and got done painting at 1 the next morning, but got almost all of it done, just want to add a faint very lite black arould the bottom edge of the roof,and clear, my buddy ron wanted a old school metal flaketop on his '53 so i broke out my own personal stash of vintage lacquers,candys and pearls, very hard to come by now days since in most states this stuff is out lawed, most of this paint is 30 or 40 years old, but this stuff i collect and when the project is rite,out it comes, heres a pic of just a small amount of whats there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i posted pics last nite of the lay out, here it is all painted, hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya all colors in one day, i dont fuck around !!!!! :biggrin: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres ron with the lace for the inside panels, poor guy had to cut up his easter dress for this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i also put him to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 1 this morning, done !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 11:06 AM~17030733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work ..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

BADA-BAD-ASS WORK GARY!!! :0 :yessad:


----------



## just ripe

sweet paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## dodgerblue62

DAMN BRO , YOU REALLY GET DOWN :thumbsup: , THAT DUDE LOVES COLOR .IT LOOKS CRAAAARAAAAZEEEE :worship: ....


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 29 2010, 06:18 PM~17035406
> *Looks bad ass Gary, do you know if  Metalflake still makes colored vreeble ?
> *


thanks bro, im not really sure if they do or not, but i was talking with sid mose not long ago and he said that metal flake was going out of busness. :angry:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, that is some sick , sick work bro!


----------



## LOWRIDING_805




----------



## hocknberry

gary u r a mad man! that top is the shit!! and ur paint from the pics is really that old?! that stuff doesnt have a shelf life?! wht is it out lawed in a lot of states, chemicals used or somthin?! :biggrin: r u spayin illegal?! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 29 2010, 10:41 PM~17038107
> *gary u r a mad man! that top is the shit!! and ur paint from the pics is really that old?! that stuff doesnt have a shelf life?! wht is it out lawed in a lot of states, chemicals used or somthin?!  :biggrin:  r u spayin illegal?!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, yes it is old, and starts to dry up in the can, but with lacquer you just add a good grade lacquer thinner to it and paint softin's and becomes like new again, not really sure it out lawed but they stopped selling it around '92 '93, :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

AWESOME WORK GARY!!! :wow: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## truscale

[/quote]

I don't know Gary , I would have gone with brighter colors. :biggrin: 
Looks good , I just Googled L.A. area on Google earth and saw the roof from outer space.


----------



## gseeds

>


I don't know Gary , I would have gone with brighter colors. :biggrin: 
Looks good , I just Googled L.A. area on Google earth and saw the roof from outer space.
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THATS SOME OG SICK SHIT RIGHT THERE GARY..............


----------



## Bos82

That looks sick as hell bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 29 2010, 07:34 PM~17038883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn gary u still havent lost that touch huh u still doing them sick old school paint jobs  this one came out sweet as candy :wow:


----------



## gseeds

thanks frank and all the others for the comments!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE WORK ON THE ROOF GARY. IT LOOKS SWEET!! WHATS UP WITH THAT THUNDERCHICKEN IN THE BACKGROUND?













WE GOT A 59. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 09:47 AM~17032168
> *thanks guys, over 35 years :uh:
> *


Freakin Gary it looks sooooo freakn sick! O M G! Your a lucky Bastered Ron! J.K.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Mar 30 2010, 06:15 PM~17046308
> *Freakin Gary it looks sooooo freakn sick! O M G! Your a lucky Bastered Ron! J.K.
> *


thanks dave i was hoping youll find it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2010, 12:51 PM~17032760
> *roof looks sick Gary, Ron looks familiar
> *


thanks, ya ron use to make it to all the model car shows back in the day, now he preatty busy with work and the 1to1 scale cars.


----------



## Zed

wtf !!!!!!   

that top is a fuckin masterpiece !!! :worship: 

1- 35 years ago ? please, post more of your crazy stuff

2- is that Joe Garcia's shoebox in your garage ???


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 02:06 AM~17030733
> *well it took me all day, got to my buddy's  shop arould 10 or so, and got done painting at 1 the next morning, but got almost all of it done, just want to add a faint very lite black arould the bottom edge of the roof,and clear, my buddy ron wanted a old school metal flaketop on his '53 so i broke out my own personal stash of vintage lacquers,candys and pearls, very hard to come by now days since in most states this stuff is out lawed, most of this paint is 30 or 40 years old, but this stuff i collect and when the project is rite,out it comes, heres a pic of just a small amount of whats there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i posted pics last nite of the lay out, here it is all painted, hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya all colors in one day, i dont fuck around !!!!! :biggrin: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres ron with the lace for the inside panels, poor guy had to cut up his easter dress for this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i also put him to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 1 this morning, done !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANM GARY THIS IS CRAZY :cheesy: :0


----------



## gseeds

stared putting on the clear tonite, started with 10, then ill go back in a few days and add 10 more, and then do it again :uh: :biggrin: 
























im not standing on any thing, the car sits that low !! air bags :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 31 2010, 07:03 PM~17057810
> *wtf !!!!!!
> 
> that top is a fuckin masterpiece !!! :worship:
> 
> 1- 35 years ago ? please, post more of your crazy stuff
> 
> 2- is that Joe Garcia's shoebox in your garage ???
> *


thanks zed, ill dig around for some photos for you. and yes thats joes shoe box  :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Sup Gary....you still in S.C. ?Or did you move back to Cali.?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 1 2010, 12:44 AM~17062666
> *stared putting on the clear tonite, started with 10, then ill go back in a few days and add 10 more, and then do it again :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not standing on any thing, the car sits that low !! air bags :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: lookin' good bro!!!


----------



## Siim123

X2


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 31 2010, 10:44 PM~17062666
> *stared putting on the clear tonite, started with 10, then ill go back in a few days and add 10 more, and then do it again :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not standing on any thing, the car sits that low !! air bags :biggrin:
> *


MAN GARY YOU THE MAN IT WAS KOOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU YESTERDAY


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 1 2010, 02:51 PM~17066464
> *MAN GARY YOU THE MAN IT WAS KOOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU YESTERDAY
> *


ya cool bro,come by anytime, nice to have someone to bs with on my brake , :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Dam OGees! :uh: Put a dam mask on Gary! :biggrin: BADDASS BROTHER... :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 1 2010, 11:52 PM~17071374
> *Dam OGees! :uh:  Put a dam mask on Gary!  :biggrin: BADDASS BROTHER... :wow:  :wow:
> *


that is my mask !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

GREAT STUFF GARY!!!!!!!! YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO HOOK MY IMPALA UP ONE OF THESE DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 31 2010, 10:46 PM~17062680
> *thanks zed, ill dig around for some photos for you. and yes thats joes shoe box   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can wait for those pics ! you're a hell of a painter bro ! :worship: 

Have you bought the shoebox from Joe, do you know him ? Joe is one of my favorite bodyman, i've discovered him on the Hamb with the Valencia 's chevy, most of his work is just amazing, but fuck, no news since one or two year ! :tears: I belive the last creation from him i saw is rick reynoso's shoebox :dunno: as a fuckin frog eater, california is a bit far for me to take news by myself ! :biggrin: thanks if you have any infos


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 2 2010, 03:48 AM~17073575
> *can wait for those pics ! you're a hell of a painter bro !  :worship:
> 
> Have you bought the shoebox from Joe, do you know him ? Joe is one of my favorite bodyman, i've discovered him on the Hamb with the Valencia 's chevy, most of his work is just amazing, but fuck, no news since one or two year !  :tears: I belive the last creation from him i saw is rick reynoso's shoebox  :dunno:  as a fuckin frog eater, california is a bit far for me to take news by myself !  :biggrin: thanks if you have any infos
> *


hey zed, yes ive know joe for years and his dad and mom and hes also Highlander 64's here on lay it low brother, all great people,and build 1 to 1 scale cars, some crazy ass cars !!! :biggrin: ,no i didnt buy the car,my buddy ron is taking care of it rite now for him, they along with the top i just painted,rons car are in the same car club, the zombies :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

whats up Gary, looking at your pics of your model rides makes me wanna get back into the game, most likely I will, this is Jorge by the way


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 31 2010, 10:44 PM~17062666
> *stared putting on the clear tonite, started with 10, then ill go back in a few days and add 10 more, and then do it again :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not standing on any thing, the car sits that low !! air bags :biggrin:
> *



hey gary that top is ssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttt............

u make it look so easy homie but you got mad skills


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 gonna need sunglasses when you get that thing out in the sun :thumbsup: :yes: god that is badass 


20 coats of clear :wow: is that pretty much the norm trying to bury all those flakes ? :dunno:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 2 2010, 11:22 AM~17074914
> *whats up Gary, looking at your pics of your model rides makes me wanna get back into the game, most likely I will, this is Jorge by the way
> *


yea jorge, you got to get back to building theres lots going on with the models now days, and the DOWN 2 SCALE model car club has gotten back together, and your one of the OG members!! post pics of your '59 from lowrider bike magazine!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 01:10 PM~17075887
> *hey gary that top is ssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttt............
> 
> u make it look so easy homie  but you got mad skills
> *


thanks bro !!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 2 2010, 06:27 PM~17078625
> *:0 gonna need sunglasses when you get that thing out in the sun :thumbsup: :yes:  god that is badass
> 20 coats of clear  :wow: is that pretty much the norm trying to bury all those flakes ? :dunno:
> *


thanks stilldown, and how you been bro? bury the flake ? shit theres already 15 coats on the flake before i did the candys, ill spray 20 to 25 coats just on the colors, color sand and rub, there will be around 40 coats of clear by the time im done, it will look so deep it will look like you can put your hand down into it, thats how we roll !!!! lol, will it crack ? hell ya !!! sure one day, but this top will go down in a blaze of glory !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: 








before the clear ill post more after the clear. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

THAT IS SOME BADDDDDDDDDDDD PATTERNS WORK GARY . LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS .


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 2 2010, 10:34 PM~17080838
> *THAT IS SOME BADDDDDDDDDDDD  PATTERNS WORK GARY  . LOOKING  GOOD AS ALWAYS  .
> *


thanks brother !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

that's one "H" of a paint job bro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

well the 58 is done as far as i want to do with it, just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 02:06 AM~17030733
> *well it took me all day, got to my buddy's  shop arould 10 or so, and got done painting at 1 the next morning, but got almost all of it done, just want to add a faint very lite black arould the bottom edge of the roof,and clear, my buddy ron wanted a old school metal flaketop on his '53 so i broke out my own personal stash of vintage lacquers,candys and pearls, very hard to come by now days since in most states this stuff is out lawed, most of this paint is 30 or 40 years old, but this stuff i collect and when the project is rite,out it comes, heres a pic of just a small amount of whats there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i posted pics last nite of the lay out, here it is all painted, hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya all colors in one day, i dont fuck around !!!!! :biggrin: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres ron with the lace for the inside panels, poor guy had to cut up his easter dress for this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i also put him to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 1 this morning, done !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice gseeds, tell ron he better bring it down to burbank bob's when its done!
haven't seen him in awhile!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> lol, will it crack ? hell ya !!! sure one day, but this top will go down in a blaze of glory !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> that's awesome :thumbsup: I realized there was alot of work involved but holy shit man
> 
> 
> That 58 is fkn dope 2 :yes:


----------



## gseeds

> lol, will it crack ? hell ya !!! sure one day, but this top will go down in a blaze of glory !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> that's awesome :thumbsup: I realized there was alot of work involved but holy shit man
> That 58 is fkn dope 2 :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro !! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 3 2010, 07:28 PM~17086869
> *very nice gseeds, tell ron he better bring it down to burbank bob's when its done!
> haven't seen him in awhile!
> *


ill see him today and ill let him know. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2010, 06:17 PM~17080627
> *yea jorge, you got to get back to building theres lots going on with the models now days, and the DOWN 2 SCALE model car club has gotten back together, and your one of the OG members!! post pics of your '59 from lowrider bike magazine!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I think I don't have that issue no more, i'll look for it, if anyone here has that issue, post the pics of my 59 Impala, the burple with the white flaked top, tilt front end, Thanx


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 02:37 PM~17086349
> *well the 58 is done as far as i want to do with it, just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS BAD ASS GARY :0


----------



## darkside customs

X2. Sick work bro!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2010, 10:48 PM~17096054
> *X2. Sick work bro!
> *


thanks darkside , :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 05:37 PM~17086349
> *well the 58 is done as far as i want to do with it, just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 CLEAN!!!  

Nice work Gary 


Saw them models in the MC Mag Gary... Looking sweet bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

Nice work Gary 
Saw them models in the MC Mag Gary... Looking sweet bro! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
thanks bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17093363
> *I think I don't have that issue no more, i'll look for it, if anyone here has that issue, post the pics of my 59 Impala, the burple with the white flaked top, tilt front end, Thanx
> *


jorge,check this tread, { Lowrider Bicycle Archive pages },your car sould be there. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMM GARY RONS METALFLAKE ROOF CAME OUT SICK BROTHA!!I HOPE I CAN BE LIKE U AND SPRAY SOMTHING LIKE THAT WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE LIKE GARY!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 5 2010, 08:56 PM~17107256
> *DAMM GARY RONS METALFLAKE ROOF CAME OUT SICK BROTHA!!I HOPE I CAN BE LIKE U AND SPRAY SOMTHING LIKE THAT WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE LIKE GARY!!!
> *


X2! :yessad: :yessad: OGee status...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 5 2010, 08:56 PM~17107256
> *DAMM GARY RONS METALFLAKE ROOF CAME OUT SICK BROTHA!!I HOPE I CAN BE LIKE U AND SPRAY SOMTHING LIKE THAT WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE LIKE GARY!!!
> *



4 sure latin 
:burn: skull x2


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 03:37 PM~17086349
> *well the 58 is done as far as i want to do with it, just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Once again another clean ass build Gary! You are the master!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 02:57 AM~17110000
> *Once again another clean ass build Gary! You are the master!
> *


X2!!!  U THE MAN GARY :wow:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!!


----------



## STREETWERKZ

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2009, 12:38 PM~15313159
> *wanted to ad another old school ride into the mix and notice i didnt have a 67 impala so i painted one up today, pearl blue,candy blue and whit, think ill do a white interior with a white dounut wheel.and some bellflower pipes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




is this for sale?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 7 2010, 12:14 AM~17118374
> *is this for sale?
> *


sorry STREETWERKZ,i dont own this one any longer.


----------



## gseeds

well im getting in alittle more work time in on the '71 still need to do the interior and clear,this is it so far, this it mocked up . :biggrin:


----------



## STREETWERKZ

how do you "chrome" your resin pieces?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 7 2010, 12:39 AM~17119398
> *well im getting in alittle more work time in on the '71 still need to do the interior and clear,this is it so far, this it mocked up . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie ! I love the grill.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Thats awesome!!! :0 Nice work as always.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17119398
> *well im getting in alittle more work time in on the '71 still need to do the interior and clear,this is it so far, this it mocked up . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Gary!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 09:39 PM~17119398
> *well im getting in alittle more work time in on the '71 still need to do the interior and clear,this is it so far, this it mocked up . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn gary this is sweet  but no patterns on :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 8 2010, 12:16 AM~17129552
> *damn gary this is sweet   but no patterns on :biggrin:
> *


maybe ghost patterns :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Gary!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2010, 07:22 PM~17139244
> *maybe ghost patterns :biggrin:
> *


  SWEET


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2010, 07:22 PM~17139244
> *maybe ghost patterns :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STREETWERKZ

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 6 2010, 11:50 PM~17120272
> *how do you "chrome" your resin pieces?
> *



?


----------



## Zed

58 is clean as fuck Bro, but may be too clean ! looks like some one bought one badseeds product and repaint it a nice orange ! i need patterns ! :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 11:39 PM~17119398
> *well im getting in alittle more work time in on the '71 still need to do the interior and clear,this is it so far, this it mocked up . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Freakn Gary OMG! Thats sooo Baddass!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17119398
> *well im getting in alittle more work time in on the '71 still need to do the interior and clear,this is it so far, this it mocked up . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS AS ALWAYS GARY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: here, you deserve one homie !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 6 2010, 11:50 PM~17120272
> *how do you "chrome" your resin pieces?
> *


alclad bro


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17119398
> *well im getting in alittle more work time in on the '71 still need to do the interior and clear,this is it so far, this it mocked up . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass how did u do the twisted grille bars?


----------



## hocknberry

grill came out just right on that 71 Gary!!! im still waitin on the glasshouses to come in, ill let u know when they get here :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 10 2010, 10:50 AM~17151583
> *grill came out just right on that 71 Gary!!! im still waitin on the glasshouses to come in, ill let u know when they get here  :thumbsup:
> *


cool !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

well i started the over the week end, and since im out of FN work again !!!im working on the this, 66 chevelle,just mocked up for now, hope you like :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

lov da grill gary looks sweet, :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 12 2010, 12:34 PM~17169980
> *well i started the over the week end, and since im out of FN work again !!!im working on the this, 66 chevelle,just mocked up for now, hope you like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE START GARY WE KNOW THATS GONNA LOOK SWEET WEN U GET DONE WITH IT   AND DONT WORRY ULL GET BACK ON UR FEET BROTHER  :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 12 2010, 01:34 PM~17169980
> *well i started the over the week end, and since im out of FN work again !!!im working on the this, 66 chevelle,just mocked up for now, hope you like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: SAWEEEEEEEEET GARY!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76

TTT


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: What color or colors you goin' with ?


----------



## importmadness

the chevelle is goin to look sweet... how did u make the grill?


----------



## darkside customs

That Chevelle looks sweet Gary.
Sorry to hear youre outta work. 
@importmadness - I am pretty sure you just take styrene rod and heat and twist it.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2010, 12:24 PM~17178143
> *That Chevelle looks sweet Gary.
> Sorry to hear youre outta work.
> @importmadness - I am pretty sure you just take styrene rod and heat and twist it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2010, 08:45 AM~17176774
> *:thumbsup: What color or colors you goin' with ?
> *


already based in blue :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

new project today, 67 t bird !!! and got the base on the chevelle also, going to do candy blue panels. :biggrin:


----------



## c man

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2010, 10:39 PM~17186549
> *new project today, 67 t bird !!! and got the base on the chevelle also, going to do candy blue panels. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: looking good bro


----------



## Zed

can't wait ! :wow: :around: :around: hno: hno:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by c man_@Apr 13 2010, 10:40 PM~17186565
> *:0  :biggrin: looking good bro
> *


x100


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 11:47 PM~17148976
> *:thumbsup: here, you deserve one homie !
> 
> *


thanks Trendsetta !! i needed that !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 14 2010, 09:32 AM~17189486
> *x100
> *



x200


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 14 2010, 08:17 PM~17197328
> *x200
> *


X300!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 14 2010, 10:21 PM~17197387
> *X300!!
> *


x400


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2010, 10:50 PM~17197807
> *x400
> *


x500


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 12:39 AM~17186549
> *new project today, 67 t bird !!! and got the base on the chevelle also, going to do candy blue panels. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These will look great I'm sure of it !


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 15 2010, 06:40 AM~17199526
> *These will look great I'm sure of it !
> *


Love the bird! Gary!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 05:57 AM~17110000
> *Once again another clean ass build Gary! You are the master!
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

bad ass work Gary :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , I want to be like you when I grow up!!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 15 2010, 02:26 PM~17202965
> *bad ass work Gary :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: , I want to be like you when I grow up!!
> *


I second that! I Guess that would make me DA SEED! Hahahahah! J.k. Gary, No one can b like you! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 15 2010, 05:41 PM~17203668
> *I second that! I Guess that would make me DA SEED! Hahahahah! J.k. Gary, No one can b like you! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys, but anyone thats been around this hobby for anytime knows your the king !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Who said Burger King..stop teasing Gary, you know I'm always hungry :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2010, 01:00 AM~17073601
> *hey zed,  yes ive know joe for years and his dad and mom and hes also Highlander 64's here on lay it low brother, all great people,and build 1 to 1 scale cars, some crazy ass cars !!! :biggrin: ,no i didnt buy the car,my buddy ron is taking care of it rite now for him, they along with the top i just painted,rons car are in the same car club, the zombies :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for your help my friend  I've sended a Mp to Highlander64, but it seems to have no time to waste for me :tears: 

Anyway, thank for pointing me highlander64 to me, what a fuckin surprise to find Dave Anthony Garcia on this board !!! :biggrin: too bad he's not just as cool as you and can't give the infos i need on his bro :dunno: 

Sorry for the OT ! :biggrin: and thanks again for your help


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 16 2010, 10:13 PM~17218419
> *Thanks for your help my friend   I've sended a Mp to Highlander64, but it seems to have no time to waste for me  :tears:
> 
> Anyway, thank for pointing me highlander64 to me, what a fuckin surprise to find Dave Anthony Garcia on this board !!!  :biggrin: too bad he's not just as cool as you and can't give the infos i need on his bro  :dunno:
> 
> Sorry for the OT !  :biggrin: and thanks again for your help
> *


hey zed he's not peopleat all he's the kool guy ull ever know but sumtimes he doesnt have time to talk i none him for yrs he'll get back to u bro just be patient homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey gary got ur pm, hey thnxz 4 everything much lov, n god bless u . you could take it to the meeting next week its cool, se you there n thnxz u again


----------



## gseeds

got some work in on the tbird this weekend, opened the driver door, trunk and hinged, little primering and ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

looking great gary

how did you the tunneled / frenched antennas?


----------



## darkside customs

That looks bad ass Gary. I like the frenched antennas. You make it look so easy to do.


----------



## oldskool 67

The T-Birds gonna be bad ass Gary, you don't see these late 60's Birds done up too often. I've got a few of these old kits and I always wanted to do one up old skool style. Can't wait to see this one done. uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 18 2010, 12:57 PM~17227817
> *got some work in on the tbird this weekend, opened the driver door, trunk and hinged, little primering and ready for paint. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEEEEET ! I love those Frenched antennas ! I know this will be a knock out when completed .


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 18 2010, 10:57 AM~17227817
> *got some work in on the tbird this weekend, opened the driver door, trunk and hinged, little primering and ready for paint. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Gary. That's one of the T-birds I like . They make good looking lowriders.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 19 2010, 12:04 AM~17233276
> *Looks good Gary. That's one of the T-birds I like . They make good looking lowriders.
> *



I agree, they do make good lookin' lowriders.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 18 2010, 10:57 AM~17227817
> *got some work in on the tbird this weekend, opened the driver door, trunk and hinged, little primering and ready for paint. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 THATS BAD ASS GARY


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 18 2010, 10:57 AM~17227817
> *got some work in on the tbird this weekend, opened the driver door, trunk and hinged, little primering and ready for paint. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you got another blank canvas to create some more of your beatiful artwork on brother! :cheesy: CAN'T WAIT... :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 19 2010, 11:33 AM~17237723
> *Looks like you got another blank canvas to create some more of your beatiful artwork on brother! :cheesy: CAN'T WAIT... :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2!!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 18 2010, 11:57 AM~17227817
> *got some work in on the tbird this weekend, opened the driver door, trunk and hinged, little primering and ready for paint. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That T Birds badass I want one sooooo badd! Cant wait to see the paint!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 18 2010, 02:01 PM~17227847
> *looking great gary
> 
> how did you the tunneled / frenched antennas?
> *


thanks, next time i do one ill do a how to, souldnt be too long. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Ah man, I thought you were gonna post some more update pics. lol.
Cant wait to see the Bird in some paint


----------



## gseeds

stepping up the game on the tbird, throwing out the old original box stock motor & radiator and upgradding with a new more detailed radiator and core support and a much cooler ford 427 motor,along with all the detail crap that sould be under the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

gonna be another sweet from mr. seeds


----------



## sr.woodgrain

dam gary always lov your work, nice builds


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 20 2010, 07:42 PM~17250882
> *dam gary always lov your work, nice builds
> *


thanks bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Badass work as usual Mr Seeds


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 20 2010, 09:34 PM~17254732
> *Badass work as usual Mr Seeds
> *


X2


----------



## calaveras73

x3!


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 20 2010, 06:36 PM~17250814
> *stepping up the game on the tbird, throwing out the old original box stock motor & radiator and upgradding with a new more detailed radiator and core support and a much cooler ford 427 motor,along with all the detail crap that sould be under the hood. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice! 

Great Idea! 

I always loved using those chrome engine packs for my low's !


----------



## gseeds

little update on the t bird, this the new moter so far, still need to do the rest of the wireing, used the brake can,heater box and the radiator and core support from the 65 malibu kit i had for parts, much more detail than the stock amt 67 tbird kit, anyways here it is so far. :biggrin: 
before








so far


----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2010, 12:14 PM~17270276
> *little update on the t bird, this the new moter so far, still need to do the rest of the wireing, used the brake can,heater box and the radiator and core support from the 65 malibu kit i had for parts, much more detail than the stock amt 67 tbird kit, anyways here it is so far. :biggrin:
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good homie ! Put some gas in it and lets cruise !


----------



## MAZDAT

Gary is the man :worship:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2010, 10:14 AM~17270276
> *little update on the t bird, this the new moter so far, still need to do the rest of the wireing, used the brake can,heater box and the radiator and core support from the 65 malibu kit i had for parts, much more detail than the stock amt 67 tbird kit, anyways here it is so far. :biggrin:
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!  ready to burn some tires :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2010, 10:14 AM~17270276
> *little update on the t bird, this the new moter so far, still need to do the rest of the wireing, used the brake can,heater box and the radiator and core support from the 65 malibu kit i had for parts, much more detail than the stock amt 67 tbird kit, anyways here it is so far. :biggrin:
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great bro :0, how did u make the linkage on the last pic???


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 22 2010, 11:37 AM~17270992
> *Gary is the man :worship:
> *



X2 :worship: :worship:


----------



## phantomw351

THAT'S A BAD BIRD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

looks good nice details


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## gseeds

little update on tne tbird and the others, got some paint time intoday, need to repair the tbird here and there,primer lifted !!! :uh: but ill fix it,foil it and reclear,66 chevelle candy blue,and green,71 implala black with red pearl, tbird , pearl whit, candy red ,black cob web, and candy and pearl pink,hope you like :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

bad ass


----------



## darkside customs

Those came out nice bro!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

MAN YOU NEVER STOP!! SICK WORK AS ALWAYS GARY!!


----------



## gseeds

heres a few more :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

just plain sic


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2010, 11:59 PM~17286569
> *heres a few more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass paint jobs gary!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## bugs-one

Sick work, Mr.Seeds


----------



## caprice on dz

amazing work, do have any intentions of doing commisioned jobs? I'd love to have a build with one of your paintjobs, maybe something simple, 3-4 colors max. what would something like that run?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 23 2010, 11:45 PM~17286799
> *amazing work, do have any intentions of doing commisioned jobs? I'd love to have a build with one of your paintjobs, maybe something simple, 3-4 colors max. what would something like that run?
> *


 X2 I was thinking the same thing. when my fund's are out of I.C.U? I got to have 
something from this person in my collection.. So now his name is added to my 
(need to get paint job from him list) right under Kc562!
Everything is first place in hear.. I will be haunted by the firebird... 
both 58's are completly outstanding.. I noticed the color on the 58 impala 
(deep wet as fuck) was used as part of the color scheme of a few of Mr Seeds
other cars. the wagon.. the malibu for example.. Now i want that color..
Oh and the bike? The model of the shovel head is bad as.. It actually looks better than the real bike that posted under it! evan though the real one is a pan head..
the model has over stock forks. 6 or 8 inch..and it just give's it that attitude!
Hydro: creepen back out of this gallery @ 3;30 in the morn..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 24 2010, 12:40 AM~17286394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats whats up bro ! These paint jobs are stellar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That Bird is just sick !


----------



## Laidframe

Those came at clean. And for sure, I want a Seeds paint job as well.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2010, 09:59 PM~17286569
> *heres a few more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha the best part i get to see these babys in person today :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2010, 09:40 PM~17286394
> *little update on tne tbird and the others, got some paint time intoday, need to repair the tbird here and there,primer lifted !!! :uh: but ill fix it,foil it and reclear,66 chevelle candy blue,and green,71 implala black with red pearl, tbird , pearl whit, candy red ,black cob web, and candy and pearl pink,hope you like  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass paint jobs like always gary  :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2010, 10:40 PM~17286394
> *little update on tne tbird and the others, got some paint time intoday, need to repair the tbird here and there,primer lifted !!! :uh: but ill fix it,foil it and reclear,66 chevelle candy blue,and green,71 implala black with red pearl, tbird , pearl whit, candy red ,black cob web, and candy and pearl pink,hope you like  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lineup looking good Gary


----------



## MAZDAT

they came out bad ass Gary :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 24 2010, 07:59 AM~17286569
> *heres a few more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

they look badass :worship:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 24 2010, 02:45 AM~17286799
> *amazing work, do have any intentions of doing commisioned jobs? I'd love to have a build with one of your paintjobs, maybe something simple, 3-4 colors max. what would something like that run?
> *


i do paint for others, thier model my prep and paint, they start off at $100 and go up for there, some cats have a hard time with money rite now but really want somthing painted, so i usally work out a trade will em,then everyone is happy :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2010, 06:30 AM~17287338
> *X2 I was thinking the same thing.  when my fund's are out of I.C.U? I got to have
> something from this person in my collection..  So now his name is added to my
> (need to get paint job from him list) right under Kc562!
> Everything is first place in hear..  I will be haunted by the firebird...
> both 58's are completly outstanding..  I noticed the color on the 58 impala
> (deep wet as fuck) was used as part of the color scheme of a few of Mr Seeds
> other cars. the wagon.. the malibu for example.. Now i want that color..
> Oh and the bike? The model of the shovel head is bad as.. It actually looks better than the real bike that posted under it! evan though the real one is a pan head..
> the model has over stock forks.  6 or 8 inch..and it just give's it that attitude!
> Hydro: creepen back out of this gallery @ 3;30 in the morn..
> *


thanks bro and all the others for the comps!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 24 2010, 08:33 PM~17289091
> *i do paint for others, thier model my prep and paint, they start off at $100 and go up for there, some cats have a hard time with money rite now but really want somthing painted, so i usally work out a trade will em,then everyone is happy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang thats a good deal ...


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2010, 11:59 PM~17286569
> *heres a few more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaamn Gary just when i think i have a favorite! You come out with another badd ass ride! Gotta have that Bird! :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one

Amazing work, Mr.Seeds


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 24 2010, 06:07 PM~17290019
> *Amazing work, Mr.Seeds
> *


thanks bugs, and all the others for the comps!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:h5:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2010, 10:40 PM~17286394
> *little update on tne tbird and the others, got some paint time intoday, need to repair the tbird here and there,primer lifted !!! :uh: but ill fix it,foil it and reclear,66 chevelle candy blue,and green,71 implala black with red pearl, tbird , pearl whit, candy red ,black cob web, and candy and pearl pink,hope you like  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS CAR ARE BAD ASS SEEN THEM IN PERSON :0 :0 :0


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 26 2010, 11:21 PM~17311891
> *THIS CAR ARE BAD ASS SEEN THEM IN PERSON  :0  :0  :0
> *


thanks bro, nice seeing you at the meeting!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

DAMN GOOD WORK GARY. TOP NOTCH SHIT BRO ....


----------



## dyzcustoms

it's like the ideas are endless!  :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 10:39 PM~17323654
> *it's like the ideas are endless!    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys, heres the newest addition since yesterday, dounut wheel, and a pair of rabbit ears,70's style.. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

looks good i like the rabbit ears u gonna do curb finders to? lol


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 01:27 PM~17330003
> *looks good i like the rabbit ears u gonna do curb finders to? lol
> *


graet idea bro, ill just mite !! thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

no problem i just thought it would go with the old school look


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG !!! I love those ears !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nice touch homie !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 24 2010, 12:05 PM~17288729
> *they came out bad ass Gary :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Most definitely!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

EXCELLENT PAINT AS ALWAYS.


----------



## chris mineer

got the box today .. thanks


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 28 2010, 11:24 AM~17329985
> *thanks guys, heres the newest addition since yesterday, dounut wheel, and a pair of rabbit ears,70's style.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 28 2010, 10:24 AM~17329985
> *thanks guys, heres the newest addition since yesterday, dounut wheel, and a pair of rabbit ears,70's style.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam thats OLD SCHOOL!!! :wow: :cheesy: Straight sickness right there...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 28 2010, 06:13 PM~17335188
> *Dam thats OLD SCHOOL!!!  :wow:  :cheesy: Straight sickness right there...
> *


X2!! :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: and your killer oldschool collection keeps growing :worship: 
love your style :yes:


----------



## 408models




----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 28 2010, 10:24 AM~17329985
> *thanks guys, heres the newest addition since yesterday, dounut wheel, and a pair of rabbit ears,70's style.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS GARY :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 28 2010, 10:24 AM~17329985
> *thanks guys, heres the newest addition since yesterday, dounut wheel, and a pair of rabbit ears,70's style.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

ok 71 done for now. :biggrin: 
























































as you can see i took alot of pics,maybe too many !!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

The more the BETTER!!! :biggrin: Dam thats a SUPER BADDASS oldschool Gary!!! :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

CAN I HAVE IT?!?!?!? :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

what up g seeds. good work!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 07:48 PM~17356164
> *CAN I HAVE IT?!?!?!? :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HEY THATS MY LINE :biggrin: LOL..........


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## Zed

too much pics ? too much pics of your amazing work ? na.... :biggrin: 

I'm really not into black cars, but that ace is pure oldschool porn ! :worship: :worship: 

keep them coming bro !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 1 2010, 05:11 AM~17357861
> *too much pics ? too much pics of your amazing work ? na.... :biggrin:
> 
> I'm really not into black cars, but that ace is pure oldschool porn !  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> keep them coming bro !
> *


thanks zed! and all the rest of the guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That is one hell of a bad ass old school ride bro..


----------



## Esoteric

damm that whip is bad


----------



## hocknberry

good turn out gary!! looks gooooood! u should put some curb feelers on it! :biggrin: BTW whats a good time to call u? i just got busy trying to finish up my dime for the mini truckin build off and ill try 2 find some time sunday 2 hit u up!!


----------



## CustomFreak

very nice

do you paint the underside of your cars ? there is always shining the white colour of plastic through the rims/body :0


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 2 2010, 09:43 AM~17364714
> *very nice
> 
> do you paint the underside of your cars ? there is always shining the white colour of plastic through the rims/body  :0
> *


Back in the old school style on the 1-1 cars we would paint the inside of the wheel welds white . That was the thing to do on our cars, some would even have tuck and
roll on the inside wheel welds to match the inside tuck and roll.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 2 2010, 07:38 PM~17368417
> *Back in the old school style on the 1-1 cars we would paint the inside of the wheel welds white . That was the thing to do on our cars, some would even have tuck and
> roll on the inside wheel welds to match the inside tuck and roll.
> *


hard yall put lights under there to make them "Float"


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 2 2010, 12:48 AM~17363172
> *damm that whip is bad
> *


X2!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 2 2010, 08:41 PM~17368443
> *hard yall put lights under there to make them "Float"
> *


THANKS FOR REMINDING ME ABOUT THE LIGHT . WE WOULD USE TRUCK COLORED LITE UNDER THE FENDERS SO THEY WOULD SHINE ON THE CHROME WHEELS OR HUB CAPS.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17355247
> *ok 71 done for now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see i took alot of pics,maybe too many !!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Back in the day.. I was ten years old when this was out. but I remember how it was done.. Light's in the fender wells. color bar under the dash.. those look like 
premium sport 6/60/14's white wall's.. glass packs.(Billy Stewart on the 8 track). and no seat belt laws
so your girl could sit in the middle next to the driver..
(that is if her afro hair doo was not to big?) this shit is dope Gary..


----------



## CustomFreak

okay :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2010, 04:03 AM~17370874
> *Back in the day.. I was ten years old when this was out. but I remember how it was done.. Light's in the fender wells. color bar under the dash..  those look like
> premium sport 5/60/14's white wall's.. glass packs.(Billy Stewart on the 8 track). and no seat belt laws
> so your girl could sit in the middle next to the driver..
> (that is if her afro hair doo was not to big?) this shit is dope Gary..
> *


yea back in 76 when i was 16 i had a 66 impala with all this and it even had a devil dog { motion detector } under the hood wired to the interior lites that were colored red, so when i drove down the streets the whole interior lit up with red flashing lites. cops hated it !!! :biggrin:
this is it check out the space antenna! you see rabbit ears still around but space antenna is super rare today. :biggrin: 
















in this photo you cab see the white wheels wells and brake drums. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 3 2010, 02:58 PM~17374197
> *okay  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## Laidframe

Damn, now that's Old School


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2010, 08:27 PM~17381715
> *yea  back in 76 when i was 16 i had a 66 impala with all this and it even had a devil dog { motion detector } under the hood wired to the interior lites that were colored red, so when i drove down the streets the whole interior lit up with red flashing lites. cops hated it !!! :biggrin:
> this is it check out the space antenta! you see rabbit ears still around  but space antenta is super rare today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN GARY 1976 I WAS ONLY 6yrs I WAS A TINYDOGG THEN :biggrin: BUT I STILL LOVE CARS THEN TOO  JUST LIKE NOW


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 4 2010, 11:58 PM~17393406
> *DAMN GARY 1976 I WAS ONLY 6yrs I WAS A TINYDOGG THEN :biggrin: BUT I STILL LOVE CARS THEN TOO  JUST LIKE NOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

WHATS UP GARY :wave:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17381715
> *yea  back in 76 when i was 16 i had a 66 impala with all this and it even had a devil dog { motion detector } under the hood wired to the interior lites that were colored red, so when i drove down the streets the whole interior lit up with red flashing lites. cops hated it !!! :biggrin:
> this is it check out the space antenna! you see rabbit ears still around  but space antenna is super rare today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this photo you cab see the white wheels wells and brake drums. :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about the space antenna, It took me while to find one for my corvair! Its soo awesome the stuff they had back then!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@May 7 2010, 06:31 PM~17421822
> *Tell me about the space antenna, It took me while to find one for my corvair! Its soo awesome the stuff they had back then!
> *


 :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2010, 09:27 PM~17381715
> *yea  back in 76 when i was 16 i had a 66 impala with all this and it even had a devil dog { motion detector } under the hood wired to the interior lites that were colored red, so when i drove down the streets the whole interior lit up with red flashing lites. cops hated it !!! :biggrin:
> this is it check out the space antenna! you see rabbit ears still around  but space antenna is super rare today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this photo you cab see the white wheels wells and brake drums. :biggrin:
> *



OG ass nikka :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 18 2010, 02:01 PM~17227847
> *looking great gary
> 
> how did you the tunneled / frenched antennas?
> *


just did a how too just for you !!! check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

66 ss malibu almost done, i think i want to reclear this car and put a driver mirror on it, otherwise im over this and just want to move on to the next, the 67 tbird and the chevy truck. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

That looks good just like it is :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 10 2010, 02:56 PM~17445787
> *66 ss malibu almost done, i think i want to reclear this car and put a driver mirror on it, otherwise im over this and just want to move on to the next, the 67 tbird and the chevy truck. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEAVE LIKE THAT GARY IT LOOKS GOOD THE WAY IT IS


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 10 2010, 04:24 PM~17446102
> *LEAVE LIKE THAT GARY IT LOOKS GOOD THE WAY IT IS
> *



Yeah it does...  Hey Gary, you send the grille out to get chromed or is that BMF???


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 10 2010, 11:00 PM~17448448
> *Yeah it does...  Hey Gary, you send the grille out to get chromed or is that BMF???
> *


alcad chrome paint :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Dam brother you got the Alclad DOWN!!! Looks dipped!!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 10 2010, 06:11 PM~17445953
> *That looks good just like it is  :happysad:
> *



X2!

Bro you sho know how to get that Old Skool look! Keep 'em commin' homie !


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 10 2010, 03:56 PM~17445787
> *66 ss malibu almost done, i think i want to reclear this car and put a driver mirror on it, otherwise im over this and just want to move on to the next, the 67 tbird and the chevy truck. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS GARY


----------



## MAZDAT

Another insane ride from Gary :thumbsup: show me how to do a paint job like that :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

SICK :thumbsup: you always got the oldschool rides on lock :yes:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 11 2010, 05:06 PM~17458043
> *SICK  :thumbsup: you always got the oldschool rides on lock :yes:
> *


X2, another nice build! and i havent forgotten u gary, i still got the 2 cars, and ur # somewhere! :biggrin: tryin 2 finish a deal, and u'll be in my cross hairs! :biggrin: i dont want u to call me "riff raff" too! LOL


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 10 2010, 04:56 PM~17445787
> *66 ss malibu almost done, i think i want to reclear this car and put a driver mirror on it, otherwise im over this and just want to move on to the next, the 67 tbird and the chevy truck. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for all the comments !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

well deserved homie !


----------



## gseeds

heres a 69 rivi i picked up two weeks agao at the chattsworth show, had a bent roof ,but i was in the mood to do a fast build { 4 days },and ive had these rims for about a year and wanted to use em on somthing, spray can paint job,wired and plummed motor, fenched antennas,,cut the moon roof in,and everything else box stock. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 12 2010, 09:46 PM~17472105
> *heres a 69 rivi i picked up two weeks agao at the chattsworth show, had a bent roof ,but i was in the mood to do a fast build { 4 days },and ive had these rims for about a year and wanted to use em on somthing, spray can paint job,wired and plummed motor, fenched antennas,,cut the moon roof in,and everything else box stock. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice gary..... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Laidframe

Damn that looks good. :wow: I need to take some classes on fast building from you.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 12 2010, 08:46 PM~17472105
> *heres a 69 rivi i picked up two weeks agao at the chattsworth show, had a bent roof ,but i was in the mood to do a fast build { 4 days },and ive had these rims for about a year and wanted to use em on somthing, spray can paint job,wired and plummed motor, fenched antennas,,cut the moon roof in,and everything else box stock. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight!! 
I would love to build a '70 Riviera with skirts unfortunately no kit available...


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN GARY THAT RIVI LOOKS TOO SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :biggrin:  U MEMBER MEMBER  

BADASS BUILDS AS USAUAL GARY KEEP THEM OLD SCHOOL BUILDS COMIN BROTHER


----------



## Models IV Life

VERY NICE RIVIE SEEDS!! I'M A FAN OF YOUR "WILD" PAINT JOBS BUT THIS ONE IS SICK AS "OG"!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Whats up Gary, I've been super busy but it seems like every time I come on here you've built two or three more cars. Beautiful work as always Bro, can't wait to see em in person.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice rivi gary look-n good :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

RIVI LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 12 2010, 08:46 PM~17472105
> *heres a 69 rivi i picked up two weeks agao at the chattsworth show, had a bent roof ,but i was in the mood to do a fast build { 4 days },and ive had these rims for about a year and wanted to use em on somthing, spray can paint job,wired and plummed motor, fenched antennas,,cut the moon roof in,and everything else box stock. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: where'd the whels come from?! looks killer!! nice OG ride!


----------



## jimbo

Dam Gary the Rivi is SWEEEEET brother!!! :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78

:wow: :wow: TIGHT


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## gseeds

worked on my dodge drag team today, still got lots to do. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2010, 11:09 PM~17510298
> *worked on my dodge drag team today, still got lots to do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sweet hauler :thumbsup: i like to build them once ina while too!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2010, 08:09 PM~17510298
> *worked on my dodge drag team today, still got lots to do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY GARY I C U FINALY PAINT IT THAT HAULER LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## Laidframe

Thats looking good.


----------



## kykustoms

nice mopar team they look good together


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2010, 09:09 PM~17510298
> *worked on my dodge drag team today, still got lots to do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet combo Gary!!! STILL OLDSCHOOL...


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2010, 09:09 PM~17510298
> *worked on my dodge drag team today, still got lots to do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS GARY


----------



## MAZDAT

Looking good Gary :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 17 2010, 10:13 PM~17521393
> *Looking good Gary :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 17 2010, 09:37 PM~17521755
> *X2!
> *


x3


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Gary keep them pics coming!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 12 2010, 09:46 PM~17472105
> *heres a 69 rivi i picked up two weeks agao at the chattsworth show, had a bent roof ,but i was in the mood to do a fast build { 4 days },and ive had these rims for about a year and wanted to use em on somthing, spray can paint job,wired and plummed motor, fenched antennas,,cut the moon roof in,and everything else box stock. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats tight as hell gary


----------



## brantstevens

love your work man! an that dodge team looks sick!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 18 2010, 07:03 AM~17524752
> *love your work man! an that dodge team looks sick!
> *


thanks brant. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 14 2010, 06:21 AM~17487197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: TIGHT
> *


thats sick bro! looks like a pack of jolly ranchers :yes:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 16 2009, 02:10 PM~14784806
> *six five looks great bro ! what a pair with your six six !  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 10 2010, 04:56 PM~17445787
> *66 ss malibu almost done, i think i want to reclear this car and put a driver mirror on it, otherwise im over this and just want to move on to the next, the 67 tbird and the chevy truck. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Gary it looks great just the way it is, Hope to see you sat!


----------



## gseeds

did a little sign painting today for a buddys bike shop. :biggrin: 
















and yesterday shot the final clear on another buddys car top glows now !!!. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work on that sign and the roof on that ride is bad ass...


----------



## danny chawps

> and yesterday shot the final clear on another buddys car top glows now !!!. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one word  SICK !!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks danny ,always nice to hear from other painters!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

:wow: speechless.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 26 2010, 12:12 AM~17606522
> *did a little sign painting today for a buddys bike shop. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday shot the final clear on another buddys car top glows now !!!. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 18 2010, 07:03 AM~17524752
> *love your work man! an that dodge team looks sick!
> *


thanks bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

THATS BAD ASS GARY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Bro your skills are sick !!!!!!!!!!!


Great job on them both.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 26 2010, 10:48 AM~17609855
> *thanks bro !!! :biggrin:
> *


i want to do a custom flake paint job on my dog.can you hook it up? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 03:27 PM~17611152
> *i want to do a custom flake paint job on my dog.can you hook it up? :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe, how big is your dog ?? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 26 2010, 01:58 PM~17611492
> *maybe, how big is your dog ?? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: hes a puppy :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

WOW, both are sick Gary!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17611539
> *WOW, both are sick Gary!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 25 2010, 11:12 PM~17606522
> *did a little sign painting today for a buddys bike shop. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday shot the final clear on another buddys car top glows now !!!. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful Gary! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

Damn, thats a bad ass paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 25 2010, 11:12 PM~17606522
> *did a little sign painting today for a buddys bike shop. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday shot the final clear on another buddys car top glows now !!!. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gary ur killin it with that top!! any word on a body color?! :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 03:59 PM~17611510
> *:wow: hes a puppy :biggrin:
> *


no prob !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 26 2010, 11:06 PM~17615856
> *gary ur killin it with that top!! any word on a body color?!  :wow:
> *


for now he's thinking primer purple. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 26 2010, 11:16 PM~17617632
> *no prob !! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride

That top is sick with the clear on it. The candies and flake pop.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 26 2010, 02:12 AM~17606522
> *did a little sign painting today for a buddys bike shop. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday shot the final clear on another buddys car top glows now !!!. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






works of art right there  sick work


----------



## MAZDAT

I could do better
















Not!!!! Great work Gary!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 26 2010, 09:06 PM~17615856
> *gary ur killin it with that top!! any word on a body color?!  :wow:
> *


What can i say but Daaaaaaaaamn! Ron's is one lucky guy! But he deserves it bro! He's kool as hell!Ive always loved your art! That sign came out sweet!


----------



## MC562

OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  uffin:
[/quote]
BAD ASS


----------



## sr.woodgrain

love this car gary :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

the camarow is sic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  uffin:


BAD ASS
[/quote]

X2!


----------



## gseeds

, i wanted to go for a 70's look drag car with a ramp truck,kit is a ramchargers 1964 dodge 330 ss, built pretty much box stock, with differnt paint and decals,wheels came from my parts box,wired and plumb the motor.
















































and it needed a way to get to the track ,so i built this truck,and so it wont be late to the track on race day i put a blown hemi in it.

























































hope this not to many pics.now its time to get back on the t bird !! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

IT TURNED OUT SICK GARY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 12:15 AM~17637394
> *IT TURNED OUT SICK GARY!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, just had to do a drag race car, now back to my lowrider projects!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 09:02 PM~17637312
> *, i wanted to go for a 70's look drag car with a ramp truck,kit is a ramchargers 1964 dodge 330 ss, built pretty much box stock, with differnt paint and decals,wheels came from my parts box,wired and plumb the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it needed a way to get to the track ,so i built this truck,and so it wont be late to the track on race day i put a blown hemi in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this not to many pics.now its time to get back on the t bird !! :biggrin:
> *



DAMMMM!!!! Killin' em OGEE!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 11:49 PM~17637611
> *thanks bro, just had to do a drag race car, now back to my lowrider projects!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 YOU GOT THE TRUNK OPEN! CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT GOING ON IN THERE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 11:49 PM~17637611
> *thanks bro, just had to do a drag race car, now back to my lowrider projects!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, this car is beautiful!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 29 2010, 12:02 AM~17637312
> *, i wanted to go for a 70's look drag car with a ramp truck,kit is a ramchargers 1964 dodge 330 ss, built pretty much box stock, with differnt paint and decals,wheels came from my parts box,wired and plumb the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it needed a way to get to the track ,so i built this truck,and so it wont be late to the track on race day i put a blown hemi in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this not to many pics.now its time to get back on the t bird !! :biggrin:
> *






thats too sick! real nice work gary!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for the comp's !!! :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

once again im loving that dodge drag team! excellent work man!


----------



## kykustoms

drag team came out killer and that tbird is lookin badass...not that i would expect anything else in here lol


----------



## gseeds

heres 2 i have inthe works, these do need to be striped and painted crasy 70's style.early pinto and vega.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats gonna be kool!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 31 2010, 01:37 PM~17654638
> *heres 2 i have inthe works, these do need to be striped and painted crasy 70's style.early pinto and vega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

DAMN THOSE ARE SOME BADASS RIMS YOU GOT THERE GARY. :biggrin: YOU KNOW I'LL BE WATCHIN THESE BUILDS.


----------



## modelsbyroni

RACE TEAM AND T-BIRD LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## MC562

heres 2 i have inthe works, these do need to be striped and painted crasy 70's style.early pinto and vega.
























[/quote]
NICE GARY


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 31 2010, 04:11 PM~17654864
> *thats gonna be kool!
> *


thanks trend, sould be cool all 70's style. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 2 2010, 02:45 PM~17675716
> *thanks trend, sould be cool all 70's style. :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :drama: I'll be watchin' this fo sho !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 2 2010, 06:23 PM~17678700
> *:wow:  :drama:  I'll be watchin' this fo sho !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2!!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 10:02 PM~17637312
> *, i wanted to go for a 70's look drag car with a ramp truck,kit is a ramchargers 1964 dodge 330 ss, built pretty much box stock, with differnt paint and decals,wheels came from my parts box,wired and plumb the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it needed a way to get to the track ,so i built this truck,and so it wont be late to the track on race day i put a blown hemi in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this not to many pics.now its time to get back on the t bird !! :biggrin:
> *


Man Gary,love the truck and race car combo! And then you named it Zombie! Even better!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 31 2010, 01:37 PM~17654638
> *heres 2 i have inthe works, these do need to be striped and painted crasy 70's style.early pinto and vega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Four spoke cragers look sweet bro! Completes the look! Damn Gary, you always correct the look!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 3 2010, 05:04 PM~17687327
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17686553
> *Four spoke cragers look sweet bro! Completes the look! Damn Gary, you always correct the look!
> *


thanks dave and all the rest !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Nice work Gary!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 09:02 PM~17637312
> *, i wanted to go for a 70's look drag car with a ramp truck,kit is a ramchargers 1964 dodge 330 ss, built pretty much box stock, with differnt paint and decals,wheels came from my parts box,wired and plumb the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it needed a way to get to the track ,so i built this truck,and so it wont be late to the track on race day i put a blown hemi in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this not to many pics.now its time to get back on the t bird !! :biggrin:
> *


I love your Direct connection duo.. mopar in the house! Hey Gary
(oh shii another dumb question) :uh: I figured you might know..? I am sapposed to be lookin at a 63 rivi and a 64 rivi ) they both have 64 bumpers in the back
because the 63 bumper was damaged then tossed.. anyway bro with out the bumpers saying the year on the plate? I would not be able to tell the diff between the 
63 and the 64? Is there a cosmetic difference or is it mechanical?


----------



## eastside1989

"Zombie" is off the Hook..... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thought you guys mite dig this,on my move i stopped off at my boys house in texas and found these the another day,havent seen these for years my middle son gary, had them in a family album hes been putting together for a few years now,there of me when i was a teen, with some of the cars ive owned back then, these were takin between 76 to 1979.
1976,me at 16 with my 1966 impala,in front of my sisters house in lakewood california.








1977 my 1st car club,the enchantments, 1st car is a duster lifted in the front,rockets on 520's,2nd car is my 57 chevy,visor,skirts,cragers on 520's, 3rd is a 67 fire bird,tru spokes,520's lifted in the front,4th car is a 69 malibu wagon,rims and 520's,5th is a 63 lemans,lifted rims and 520's.








shot of my 57, chevy thats me,at 16 on the far left.








me at 16 again and the same 57,showing how small the wheel is.3 on the floor.








me at 17 repairing my buddys 54 chevy after getting chased,out of a area we souldnt have been in a few days earlyer,oh well, lol !!








and me at 19 with my 56 chevy, tru spokes,520's,lifted in the front and rear. :biggrin: :biggrin: 








sorry for the bad picks, but all i got !!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Sick pics bro....


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hocknberry

good times!! bet ud kill to have the 56 and 57 again huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 08:59 PM~17787354
> *thought you guys mite dig this,on my move i stopped off at my boys house in texas and found these the another day,havent seen these for years my middle son gary, had them in a family  album hes been putting together for a few years now,there of me when i was a teen, with some of the cars ive owned back then, these were takin between 76 to 1979.
> 1976,me at 16 with my 1966 impala,in front of my sisters house in lakewood california.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1977 my 1st car club,the enchantments, 1st car is a duster lifted in the front,rockets on 520's,2nd car is my 57 chevy,visor,skirts,cragers on 520's, 3rd is a 67 fire bird,tru spokes,520's lifted in the front,4th car is a 69 malibu wagon,rims and 520's,5th is a 63 lemans,lifted rims and 520's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot of my 57, chevy thats me,at 16 on the far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 16 again and the same 57,showing how small the wheel is.3 on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 17 repairing my buddys 54 chevy after getting chased,out of a area we souldnt have been in a few days earlyer,oh well, lol !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 19 with my 56 chevy, tru spokes,520's,lifted in the front and rear. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad picks, but i got !!!!!!
> *



nice ive got pics of my dad and uncle like that


----------



## crenshaw magraw

sick pics man i always enjoy them old lowrider stories and pics from way back.


----------



## gseeds

im looking to see if i can find some more, ill post more as i do.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 14 2010, 07:25 PM~17787680
> *sick pics man i always enjoy them old lowrider stories and pics from way back.
> *


X2!!


----------



## MAZDAT

I also like looking at old pictures of cars, family and friends, I may have some pics too, of my dad specially, I'll dig them out :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 15 2010, 11:57 AM~17792231
> *I also like looking at old pictures of cars, family and friends, I may have some pics too, of my dad specially, I'll dig them out :biggrin:
> *


dig em out jorge,always fun to look back :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 15 2010, 01:19 PM~17794949
> *dig em out jorge,always fun to look back :biggrin:
> *


yeah it is! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Gary, what you think of the rear lights and bumper? should I take the up/down bars off the lights?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Great times and kool flicks bro!


----------



## dutchone

some times i wish i was born in that era! just for the lowriders LOL


----------



## dutchone

just thought it might be apropriate, my Dad Chris taylor in 69 , i cant even imagine ouw they lowred them with a manual dump LOL string and a close hanger LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man some cool old pic's Bad seed ! And that caprice is going to be wild !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 15 2010, 01:58 PM~17795240
> *Great times and kool flicks bro!
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 07:59 PM~17787354
> *thought you guys mite dig this,on my move i stopped off at my boys house in texas and found these the another day,havent seen these for years my middle son gary, had them in a family  album hes been putting together for a few years now,there of me when i was a teen, with some of the cars ive owned back then, these were takin between 76 to 1979.
> 1976,me at 16 with my 1966 impala,in front of my sisters house in lakewood california.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1977 my 1st car club,the enchantments, 1st car is a duster lifted in the front,rockets on 520's,2nd car is my 57 chevy,visor,skirts,cragers on 520's, 3rd is a 67 fire bird,tru spokes,520's lifted in the front,4th car is a 69 malibu wagon,rims and 520's,5th is a 63 lemans,lifted rims and 520's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot of my 57, chevy thats me,at 16 on the far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 16 again and the same 57,showing how small the wheel is.3 on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 17 repairing my buddys 54 chevy after getting chased,out of a area we souldnt have been in a few days earlyer,oh well, lol !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 19 with my 56 chevy, tru spokes,520's,lifted in the front and rear. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad picks, but all i got !!!!!!
> *


did'nt you double for Travolta in Saturday night Fever? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: 



cool ass pic G


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 15 2010, 03:33 PM~17795576
> *just thought it might be apropriate, my Dad Chris taylor in 69 ,  i cant even imagine ouw they lowred them with a manual dump LOL string and a close hanger LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no fuckin way this is your dad! This fool use to lowride with my brother when i was a kid.
(before you were born youngster) my brother had a 67 galaxie with 5/20's and suprems
dutchone you been on these model threads this whole time and i am just now knowing 
that you are my people's from back in the day? man,,Roll call fool!
time to introduce proper like! I am Markie De.. Thee Markie De.. before i had any identity, stripes or facial hair, I was just (Big John's little brother) or Big Lew's lil brother.. Big Lew (my brother) used to ride with your dad., Chris, and your uncle 
(summer salt) in his four door 64... Hey Gary, how's that for a 70's name
(Summer Salt) you just cant make that shit up.... what a trip and Gary use to ride a Duster? Damm! I try to tell youngsters now, that back then? people would lowride what ever they were fortunate to get there hands on.. alot of impala's had four doors
and alot of fools would lowride them.. because that is what there parents could afford to get them.. or pass on to them... and Hydro's? shit when I was a kid, you gave props
to a car that was just thinking about getting lifted.. so if the front was lifted? shit you were half way there man! I had a 75 fury with 5'20's and true spokes back in the 80's
but i could not find anybody to build that pesky bridge in the back so it was never lifted.. dutchone your dad tried his hardest to lay that car.. (old timers remember the fraise) C-frame? or notching? man you got to build this duce now for Chris's old ass.. i will donate the cragers.. and maybe gary can hood you up with some rabbit ears? But Gary I need a pair too! and tell the old video store baller to check out my models.... it was his crowd and my brother that got me on this love affair!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 15 2010, 11:32 PM~17798286
> *did'nt you double for Travolta in Saturday night Fever? :biggrin:
> *


could have, lol !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 15 2010, 06:33 PM~17795576
> *just thought it might be apropriate, my Dad Chris taylor in 69 ,  i cant even imagine ouw they lowred them with a manual dump LOL string and a close hanger LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!!!! love the 62 !! look at that fro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! homie you build this '62 and ill throw in the rabbit ears !! im from long beach also, grew up in the projects in north town !!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17799144
> *nice !!!!! love the 62 !! look at that fro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! homie you build this '62 and ill throw in the rabbit ears !! im from long beach also, grew up in the projects in north town !!
> *


 Then it's settled.. we will double team him Gary! the car was painted after this 
picture... but i think he stayed with the cragers and the rabbit ears! 
How about that name (summer salt) I mean when you hear of a person with that name? you cant help but think about big ole afro's (on more than just black people)and bell bottom jeans! ( dutchone's Uncle Summer Salt, R.I.P and his dad Chris was some of my brothers oldest and dearest friends...


----------



## dutchone

yeah thats my pops, LOL im lil taylor lol


----------



## dutchone

ha ha ha ha hLMFAO VIDEO AGENDA GLENOAKS ANd OSBORNE i have more pics with my uncle mearl the pearl, and LH the painter,!! i have to ask my pops to upload them!!


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 15 2010, 09:48 PM~17799444
> *Then it's settled..  we will double team him Gary!  the car was painted after this
> picture... but i think he stayed with the cragers and the rabbit ears!
> How about that name (summer salt) I mean when you hear of a person with that name? you cant help but think about big ole afro's (on more than just black people)and bell bottom jeans!  ( dutchone's Uncle Summer Salt, R.I.P and his dad Chris was some of my brothers oldest and dearest friends...
> *




he paited it PINK i have a pic when its lifted, ill find them now


----------



## dutchone

heres the car when its paited sorry for the pic, i just couldnt wait on pops to upload but ill have a better one when he stops being lazy


----------



## dutchone

I am Markie De.. Thee Markie De.. before i had any identity, stripes or facial hair, 

MARKIE DE WIT THE BABY BLUE LAC???? DRIVE THE BROWN ALTIMA ???


----------



## dutchone

I THINK YOU TOOK ME IN MY FIRST RIDE IN A LOW LOW, YOU WAS SCRAPIN AND SPARKIN THE ASS UP GLENOAKS LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 16 2010, 07:09 AM~17802446
> *I THINK YOU TOOK ME IN MY FIRST RIDE IN A LOW LOW, YOU WAS SCRAPIN AND SPARKIN THE ASS UP GLENOAKS LOL
> *


Damm.. I forgot all about that... I was thinking about that scrape plate yesterday..
I still have the scrape bar.. the titanium is hard to find.. I want the scraper on my glasshouse and I want flame throwers... I know you will tell pops to check out my build thread... tell him to check out my videos on youtube as well theres only 4 of them..
tell him the user name is (anyshitt) just type that in once your on the site and you good..
so what car has the four pumps in it? Man I feel like I owe big Gary for this one!
I never would have put you together with your pops without you saying something!
Let me know if you really gonna do the retro duce? I got you on some cragers you can just pop some white walls on them..now i know I have to put supremes on my 67 ford..


----------



## dutchone

those four pumps go to this, there 2 now, cuz i had to sell some, but id do what it doo but yeah i dunno about that six duce LOL my dad on here too, i just put him on this site, LOL an he got all the storys talkin about the supremes were to off set and rubbed against the wheel wells so they made creagers He has a book on all the valley lowriders, ima try to get it from him or see if he can pst that up as well, but yeah man thats coo as hell!!


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17799144
> *nice !!!!! love the 62 !! look at that fro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! homie you build this '62 and ill throw in the rabbit ears !! im from long beach also, grew up in the projects in north town !!
> *


A Gary in about another year ima need to holla at you about a deal "if its coo" on a paint sceame for the lac cuz its in memory of my brother from anther mother and a past away in iraq we bought a 77 monte carlo but he didnt get a chance to do anthing with it, long story short, ima speend some real money next year on this thang and would like to colab! Ima be on the road with these rigs for a lil bit! but im on 7th! near the blue line. i just moved out here so im not sure were every thing is yet


----------



## dutchone

this is my uncle marel the pearl slant back, 









the same brown sixty 2 but painted, same house lol








this is the last pic but this is LHs car, he was a painter also


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 16 2010, 02:27 PM~17804900
> *this is my uncle marel the pearl slant back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same brown sixty 2 but painted, same house lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the last pic but this is LHs car, he was a painter also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass rides i love the older wips..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 16 2010, 10:10 PM~17805277
> *bad ass rides i love the older wips..
> *


X2 
They really lay low those days


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 16 2010, 11:49 AM~17804573
> *those four pumps go to this, there 2 now, cuz i had to sell some, but id do what it doo but yeah i dunno about that six duce LOL my dad on here too,  i just put him on this site, LOL an he got all the storys talkin about the supremes were to off set and rubbed against the wheel wells so they made creagers He has a book on all the valley lowriders, ima try to get it from him or see if he can pst that up as well, but yeah man thats coo as hell!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey man much props on the lac.. Tis a noble thing your doing for your fallin loved one.
man the picture of the slant back, and LH's 68 took me to place where ai had to fight 
back the tears! what i wouldnt pay for a picture of my brothers car?
thanks again Gary.. now paint biz.. would you think I was crazy if I said I was getting a mint light yellow promo eldorado, with a sunroof, but I want to fill in what ever i have to fill in so it can have a tee-top instead..but i dont want to loose the (mombay yellow)
finish on the body of the car? I want the yellow to be a base for some mild graffics and
alot of micro flakes? pm. sending now..


----------



## gseeds

> this is my uncle marel the pearl slant back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea that 67 is bad ass !!! looks like rocket wheels, dutchone what year was this?


----------



## dutchone

I know the 62 was in 69 70, but this one could have been no later than 75? i gota ask pops


----------



## gseeds

some more old pics, but really bad pics !!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 07:59 PM~17787354
> *thought you guys mite dig this,on my move i stopped off at my boys house in texas and found these the another day,havent seen these for years my middle son gary, had them in a family  album hes been putting together for a few years now,there of me when i was a teen, with some of the cars ive owned back then, these were takin between 76 to 1979.
> 1976,me at 16 with my 1966 impala,in front of my sisters house in lakewood california.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1977 my 1st car club,the enchantments, 1st car is a duster lifted in the front,rockets on 520's,2nd car is my 57 chevy,visor,skirts,cragers on 520's, 3rd is a 67 fire bird,tru spokes,520's lifted in the front,4th car is a 69 malibu wagon,rims and 520's,5th is a 63 lemans,lifted rims and 520's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot of my 57, chevy thats me,at 16 on the far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 16 again and the same 57,showing how small the wheel is.3 on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 17 repairing my buddys 54 chevy after getting chased,out of a area we souldnt have been in a few days earlyer,oh well, lol !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 19 with my 56 chevy, tru spokes,520's,lifted in the front and rear. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad picks, but all i got !!!!!!
> *





Dam Gary, badass flicks...  :cheesy: TRIPLE OGEE!!! :wow: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

THOSE R SUM  FLICKAS GARY KEEPEM COMING  :biggrin: BROTHER


----------



## Hydrohype

> this is my uncle marel the pearl slant back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea that 67 is bad ass !!! looks like rocket wheels, dutchone what year was this?
> 
> 
> 
> They do have a the rocket look... the tire's look like the size up from 5/20 that some of the guys would roll.. Premium sports 5/60/14's i think?
Click to expand...


----------



## dfwr83

very awesome paint jobs on all ur builds... :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 18 2010, 03:13 AM~17821821
> *very awesome paint jobs on all ur builds... :wow:
> *


THANKS BRO !!!more to come soon i hope. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

mc562 and big mike hooked me up this morring with a utube vid,thanks guys !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 AM~17831553
> *mc562 and big mike hooked me up this morring with a utube vid,thanks guys !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM
> *


cool video, there are a few that I didn't know you built


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 19 2010, 08:11 AM~17831553
> *mc562 and big mike hooked me up this morring with a utube vid,thanks guys !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM
> *


Cool video Gary, bad ass rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562




----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 19 2010, 09:29 AM~17831996
> *Cool video Gary, bad ass rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 AM~17831553
> *mc562 and big mike hooked me up this morring with a utube vid,thanks guys !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM
> *


Nice video bro! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Kool video Gary.


----------



## hocknberry

awsome video gary!!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks hock, and thanks again to mc562 and big mike for making that and posting it up for me, it was a total surprize for to get a call yesterday and told to go to utube and take a look, i didnt even know they were working on it,thanks again guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: Gary


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 20 2010, 02:45 PM~17839582
> *thanks hock, and thanks again to mc562 and big mike for making that and posting it up for me, it was a total surprize for to get a call yesterday and told to go to utube and take a look, i didnt even know they were working on it,thanks again guys !! :biggrin:
> *


Man that had to be a nice surprise...... it was good entertainment from where we are sitting too.. something told me mc562 might have had something to do with it?
(The giveaway was the Ted Nugent in the middle of the video....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 20 2010, 02:45 PM~17839582
> *thanks hock, and thanks again to mc562 and big mike for making that and posting it up for me, it was a total surprize for to get a call yesterday and told to go to utube and take a look, i didnt even know they were working on it,thanks again guys !! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Gary? Are you talking about the photographer Big Mike? thats the Ultimag?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 22 2010, 08:57 PM~17862264
> *Hey Gary? Are you talking about the photographer Big Mike?  thats the Ultimag?
> *


NAH MARKY ITS A HOMIE WE KNOWN FOR YRS BRO WE CALL HIM BIG MIKE CAUSE HE'S A LIL BIG BRO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jun 22 2010, 09:57 PM~17862264-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gary? Are you talking about the photographer Big Mike?  thats the Ultimag?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, Ultimag has some bad ass builds... I almost shit when I saw that vid on the supra...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Jun 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17862612
> *NAH MARKY ITS A HOMIE WE KNOWN FOR YRS BRO WE CALL HIM BIG MIKE CAUSE HE'S A LIL BIG BRO  :biggrin:
> *


Frank, thats the guy I was tellin you about on youtube.... Thats his user name on youtube , thats what Marky was asking...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 20 2010, 01:25 AM~17836372
> *awsome video gary!!!
> *



X2!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 19 2010, 12:11 PM~17831553
> *mc562 and big mike hooked me up this morring with a utube vid,thanks guys !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM
> *




bad ass vid.

very insperational mr. seeds


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2010, 06:50 AM~17864260
> *bad ass vid.
> 
> very insperational mr. seeds
> *



Yes indeed, VERY!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 10:56 PM~17862835
> *yea, Ultimag has some bad ass builds... I almost shit when I saw that vid on the supra...
> Frank, thats the guy I was tellin you about on youtube.... Thats his user name on youtube , thats what Marky was asking...
> *


 Yea that fool Ultimag is one of the Jaw droppin builders, one of those 
TOP OF THE FOOD CHAIN MODEL GUYS... when I first seen one of his videos 
(a few month's back) as soon as you see any of his cars? you think?
lowrider model magizine, you think, D.A. Garcia, you think Gary Seeds, 
you think Mc562.. All separate artist! but there is a talent level that those
guys share, and thats what makes' them similar! what is also crazy and mind blowing?
is that guy (Mike) use to be into hoppers! alot of those models with trophy winning paints
from his collection where lifted! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

The good shit goin' on in this thread is one of the main reasons why I love building lowrider models!! There are others here that keep me going but I clearly remember going downtown to Fountain News in Cincinnati because the dude would get the LRB magazines for me. to open that mag and see Gary's yellow flamin' '58 was just cool as FUCK!!! These old pictures take me back to when I was a kid seeing the OGs hookin' shit up with Cragars and curb feelers. Yeah, I lived in the same neighborhood as the Dayton Wire Wheel Company but I remember Cragars before anything. Sorry to go reminiscin' in your thread but y'all don't know how hyped this gets me!!  Thanks Gary!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 24 2010, 05:57 PM~17877905
> *The good shit goin' on in this thread is one of the main reasons why I love building lowrider models!! There are others here that keep me going but I clearly remember going downtown to Fountain News in Cincinnati because the dude would get the LRB magazines for me. to open that mag and see Gary's yellow flamin' '58 was just cool as FUCK!!! These old pictures take me back to when I was a kid seeing the OGs hookin' shit up with Cragars and curb feelers. Yeah, I lived in the same neihborhood as the Dayton Wire Wheel Company but I remember Cragars before anything. Sorry to go reminiscin' in your thread but y'all don't know how hyped this gets me!!  Thanks Gary!!!
> *


thanks Tonioseven, for the kind words and all the other brothers here on lil ,thank you also!! Tonioseven you can go reminiscin' in my thread anytime you want bro,your always welcome here !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 24 2010, 05:23 PM~17878023
> *thanks Tonioseven, for the kind words and all the other brothers here on lil ,thank you also!! Tonioseven you can go reminiscin' in my thread anytime you want bro,your always welcome here !!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## MAZDAT

What about me Gary???? Or is it for the old guys?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Zed

Vid is fuckin cool ! :cheesy: i've got almost all this pics on my hard disk ( not the one with you behind your desk! lol! ) but that 's a pure moment of oldschool teaching for me ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 24 2010, 08:45 PM~17879000
> *What about me Gary????  Or is it for the old guys?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well jorge your pretty old, so you too !!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 25 2010, 07:21 AM~17884285
> *well  jorge your pretty old, so you too !!!!!lol  :biggrin:
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 02:25 AM~17904223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, I see the flamin' '58 back there chillin'!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 02:25 AM~17904223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amazin cars right here.. beautifull paint.... :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 03:25 AM~17904223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks ARMANDO !!! for posting this !!!!! nice shot :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 12:25 AM~17904223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic, where was this taken at?


----------



## MC562

[/quote]


----------



## MAZDAT

>


 
[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 28 2010, 11:17 PM~17913250
> *Nice pic, where was this taken at?
> *


 THAT WAS AT THE NNL WEST IN CONOGA PARK THIS YEAR.


----------



## jimbo

:worship: :worship: :worship: Gary, you put the "G" in OGee!!! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

T  T :biggrin: T


----------



## gseeds

thanks frank for the bump !!!! still cant find work to save my life !!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds

trying to find some work !!! so i posted some of my work up on you tube in hopes someone will hit me up with some work, check em out if you like, cant figure how to upload some sounds to em so im stuck with what you tube put on em.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJCHebkiIdI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M5CQ5NNASY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUbDjQyuW1A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kNyNavEcoI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmxtTCJuOBA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExAxWAXFUYU

i hope this shit works i got to find a job fast or im [email protected] again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that last code on the link..after the v=, use that, and put [you tube](code here)[/you tube]...  no spaces between you and tube, lol i had to space or it wouldnt show  :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18085503
> *that last code on the link..after the v=, use that, and put [you tube](code here)[/you tube]...   no spaces between you and tube, lol i had to space or it wouldnt show   :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 19 2010, 07:08 PM~18085460
> *trying to find some work !!! so i posted some of my work up on you tube in hopes someone will hit me up with some work, check em out if you like, cant figure how to upload some sounds to em so im stuck with what you tube put on em.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJCHebkiIdI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M5CQ5NNASY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUbDjQyuW1A
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kNyNavEcoI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmxtTCJuOBA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExAxWAXFUYU
> 
> i hope this shit works i got to find a job fast or im [email protected] again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Sick work homie !

Have you posted anything in the paint section here on LIL?
with your skills I'm sure someone will hit you up for some work.

Good luck bro.


----------



## dyzcustoms

:0 some serious skills gary wish you were up here in the snow belt lol


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Best of Luck Seeds ! Man There isn't shit out here either for work right now !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18087259
> *Best  of  Luck  Seeds !  Man  There  isn't  shit  out  here  either  for  work  right  now  !
> *


thanks mini and all the rest of the guys, yea i remember when there was a line outside my door with guys wanting work, but now no one is spending money the jobs are getting far and between ! looks like im going to start selling some of my model car stuff ,so if anyone out there is looking for somthing hit me up i just may have it and ill give you a good deal !!!!!! thanks :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

WHAT WOULD IT COAST FOR A PAINT JOB FOR A KIT... BODY WORK AND ALL... IM CUSTOMIZING A CAR AND IM GOING TO NEED A PAINT JOB... TO MATCH THE REPRODUCTION PAINT JOB..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 19 2010, 04:08 PM~18085460
> *trying to find some work !!! so i posted some of my work up on you tube in hopes someone will hit me up with some work, check em out if you like, cant figure how to upload some sounds to em so im stuck with what you tube put on em.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJCHebkiIdI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M5CQ5NNASY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUbDjQyuW1A
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kNyNavEcoI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmxtTCJuOBA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExAxWAXFUYU
> 
> i hope this shit works i got to find a job fast or im [email protected] again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TTMOFOTOP :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey gary wurs the projects at :dunno: we need to see sum more of them sweet paint jobs u do :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Damn times are real tough everywhere. I get to see it all over the states. Everyone's out of work and businesses ain't going broke cause no one has money to spend. It's. Getting worse out here but through it all we goto stay strong. Stay strong Mr. Seeds remember God doesn't forget anyone. We'll all get through this soon.


----------



## chris hicks

What's up mr. seeds? how has it been going bro!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dfwr83

i feel for u bro'...im in da same boat. i havent been able to find a job since dey let me go in Oct. an it has'nt been so easy...but i try my best to keep my head above water. i know ur doin da same...soon it'll b our time. keep ur head up bro'...i'll do da same. laterz...


----------



## jimbo

Dam Triple OGee Gary, ANXIOUSLY awaitng your comeback... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 21 2010, 12:16 AM~18366549
> *Dam Triple OGee Gary, ANXIOUSLY awaitng your comeback... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


thanks jimbo and all the rest of the guys keeping my tread alive, ive been working now way too much , but i have been back to the building and i just tonite or sould i say this morning!! its 3 21 am here,went to work and put in my 8 hours and got off at 1130 pm, but i just got the tbird bird done, for a show up in north carolina later on today,wont sleep, but fuck sleep ! theres a show going on and i got to be there,gotta go rep down 2 scale !! and show the east coast how we do it on the west coast, bird is looking pretty good even if i do say so myself :biggrin: ill take pics and post em up later tonite ,to all my brothers from the big D2S, keep doing what your doing, builds are looking great! i know things are looking a little rocky rite with some of the club rite now, but remember the club was founded on friendship and having fun, and the love of model cars,and having friends to share that with,nothing more ,nothing less, take care of each other and keep the club strong,that being said, im off the show, wish me luck !!!! :biggrin: pics later.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 21 2010, 12:46 AM~18367533
> *thanks jimbo and all the rest of the guys keeping my tread alive, ive been working now way too much , but i have been back to the building and i just tonite or sould i say this morning!! its 3 21 am here,went to work and put in my 8 hours and got off at 1130 pm, but  i just  got the tbird bird done, for a show up in north carolina later on today,wont sleep, but fuck sleep ! theres a show going on and i got to be there,gotta go rep down 2 scale !! and show the east coast how we do it on the west coast, bird is looking pretty good even if i do say so myself :biggrin: ill take pics and post em up later tonite ,to all my brothers from the big D2S, keep doing what your doing, builds are looking great! i know things are looking a little rocky rite with some of the club rite now, but remember the club was founded on friendship and having fun, and the love of model cars,and having friends to share that with,nothing more ,nothing less, take care of each other and keep the club strong,that being said, im off the show, wish me luck !!!! :biggrin:  pics later.
> *


Hey gary, this is willie jr. icnt agree with you more at wat you said. Sometime people dont realize wat a friend can be and lose sight of wat we are here for.... God first, Family, And friends. And in Down 2 Scale we are also family and we should be there for each other. And not put each other down and have fun doing wat we do. All you guys are very talented people in this hobby and it is an priviledge to be in this group. So gary thanks for those words and kick some butt back east and show them wat Down 2 Scale is all about.... Peace   :wave:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 21 2010, 12:46 AM~18367533
> *thanks jimbo and all the rest of the guys keeping my tread alive, ive been working now way too much , but i have been back to the building and i just tonite or sould i say this morning!! its 3 21 am here,went to work and put in my 8 hours and got off at 1130 pm, but  i just  got the tbird bird done, for a show up in north carolina later on today,wont sleep, but fuck sleep ! theres a show going on and i got to be there,gotta go rep down 2 scale !! and show the east coast how we do it on the west coast, bird is looking pretty good even if i do say so myself :biggrin: ill take pics and post em up later tonite ,to all my brothers from the big D2S, keep doing what your doing, builds are looking great! i know things are looking a little rocky rite with some of the club rite now, but remember the club was founded on friendship and having fun, and the love of model cars,and having friends to share that with,nothing more ,nothing less, take care of each other and keep the club strong,that being said, im off the show, wish me luck !!!! :biggrin:  pics later.
> *



Dam Gary, your the TRUTH and always will be in my book...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 21 2010, 01:04 AM~18367583
> *Hey gary, this is willie jr. icnt agree with you more at wat you said. Sometime people dont realize wat a friend can be and lose sight of wat we are here for.... God first, Family, And friends. And in Down 2 Scale we are also family and we should be there for each other. And not put each other down and have fun doing wat we do. All you guys are very talented people in this hobby and it is an priviledge to be in this group. So gary thanks for those words and kick  some butt back east and show them wat Down 2 Scale is all about.... Peace     :wave:
> *




And thats CHURCH right there! Thanks Jr....


----------



## darkside customs

Have a good time at the show Gary.... Post some pics of the hardware you take home...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good luck Seeds, have fun bro !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 20 2010, 11:16 PM~18366549
> *Dam Triple OGee Gary, ANXIOUSLY awaitng your comeback... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 21 2010, 09:42 AM~18368319
> *Good luck Seeds, have fun bro !
> 
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bellboi863

man u can paint i looked through ur whole topic n damn i wish i had ur paint skills keep up the good wrk


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bellboi863_@Aug 21 2010, 02:48 PM~18369569
> *man u can paint i looked through ur whole topic n damn i wish i had ur paint skills keep up the good wrk
> *


thanks bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 21 2010, 01:04 AM~18367583
> *Hey gary, this is willie jr. icnt agree with you more at wat you said. Sometime people dont realize wat a friend can be and lose sight of wat we are here for.... God first, Family, And friends. And in Down 2 Scale we are also family and we should be there for each other. And not put each other down and have fun doing wat we do. All you guys are very talented people in this hobby and it is an priviledge to be in this group. So gary thanks for those words and kick  some butt back east and show them wat Down 2 Scale is all about.... Peace     :wave:
> *



amen to that willie jr , u do ur thing out there gary ur never forgoten here in the west n in D2C fam. take care homie n dont work to much  :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Gary, I wanna see pix of the T-Bird :wow:


----------



## chris hicks

What's up GARY? :wave: :wave: :wave: hope you had luck at the show, I know you represented D2S!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18376553
> *Gary, I wanna see pix of the T-Bird :wow:
> *


ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

beautifull ride :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 08:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice bro'...like da paint job on it. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Sweet T bird Gary. love the old school.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 08:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful bro ! 

I've always loved those colors on low's !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

It looks sick Gary!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 07:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS GARY LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

another kick ass paint job, Gary great job homie!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 22 2010, 10:55 PM~18380141
> *GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS GARY LOOKING  BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Gary.... The birdie looks badass....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2010, 09:15 PM~18380324
> *Nice work Gary.... The birdie looks badass....
> *


X2!!!


----------



## phatras

Gary.. Great meeting ya this weekend.. Cant wait to see the pics from the show. Your cars looked killer.. pictures dont do them much justice..


----------



## caprice on dz

bad ass as always


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 06:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This came out badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . All those details really push it to the top of my favorite list. Like that donut wheel and the chrome tuck and roll.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 07:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im speechless bro. :wow:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for the comps !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 23 2010, 03:59 AM~18379003
> *Beautiful bro !
> 
> I've always loved those colors on low's !
> 
> *


x-2


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 06:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Gary, lotsa kool old skool details, kustom rear end, doughnut steering wheel, tinted rear window and more. Looks bad ass Homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 08:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2010, 08:15 PM~18389582
> *thanks again guys !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 06:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicee


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 23 2010, 01:26 AM~18380421
> *Gary.. Great meeting ya this weekend.. Cant wait to see the pics from the show. Your cars looked killer.. pictures dont do them much justice..
> *


yea that was cool seeing you at the show, as soon as i get some time ill post the pic of you up, :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 06:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Classic!!


----------



## gseeds

its back !!!! the way sould be !!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 24 2010, 12:48 AM~18390796
> *its back !!!! the way sould be !!! :biggrin:
> *


i love that avi.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 06:21 PM~18378158
> *ok t bird done !!!! well almost i still want to make put a mirror on the driver door, a set of pipes and maybe some rabbit ears which means having to make rear roll up windows also,but for now this it, :biggrin: .origenal amt 1967 t bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bird bird bird , bird is the word, a bird bird bird , bird is the word. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys for the comps!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: KILLER


----------



## tatman

PURE QULITY IN HERE!


----------



## MAZDAT

Not enough burritos and tacos though


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 06:20 PM~18405767
> *Not enough burritos and tacos though
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 04:20 PM~18405780
> *:wow:
> *


Inside joke :biggrin: (No ****)


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 06:44 PM~18406007
> *Inside joke :biggrin:  (No ****)
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 08:20 PM~18405767
> *Not enough burritos and tacos though
> *


theres never enough burritos or tacos !!!!!!!!!! i need to get back to cali so we can go to tios tacos !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 23 2010, 09:32 PM~18387625
> *Wow Gary, lotsa kool old skool details, kustom rear end, doughnut steering wheel, tinted rear window and more. Looks bad ass Homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i knew youll dig this one dave :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 25 2010, 09:19 PM~18408627
> *theres never enough burritos or tacos !!!!!!!!!! i need  to get back to cali so we can go to tios tacos !!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know, I haven't been there for years!! When you come back, thats the first place we'll go, my treat!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18411807
> *I know, I haven't been there for years!! When you come back, thats the first place we'll go, my treat!!! Better yet I'm a baller.I'm taking the whole club.
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 26 2010, 10:38 AM~18411807
> *I know, I haven't been there for years!! When you come back, thats the first place we'll go, my treat!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up Gary. :wave:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 25 2010, 08:09 AM~18401329
> *PURE QULITY IN HERE!
> *


X 4ever


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

wat up guys ?? thanks again for the comps on the bird !! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 27 2010, 10:14 PM~18425802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat up guys ?? thanks again for the comps on the bird !! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: hail to the king of old school :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 28 2010, 08:14 AM~18425802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat up guys ?? thanks again for the comps on the bird !! :biggrin:
> *


Beautifull paintjob and that engine looks real. :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 28 2010, 02:51 AM~18426210
> *:wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: hail to the king of old school  :biggrin:
> *


Yep!!!


----------



## Zed

OMG ! Gary... that bird is unreal :wow: :wow: :wow: 

when i grow up i wanna be you !  

keep them coming, Gary ...pleeeeeeezz :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 28 2010, 01:14 AM~18425802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat up guys ?? thanks again for the comps on the bird !! :biggrin:
> *



The more I look at that T-Bird, the more I see perfection !!!!!!!!

Simply beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 11:51 PM~18426210
> *:wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: hail to the king of old school  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## chris hicks

Hey gary what's up bro!!!! :wave: :wave: It's been a while hope everything o.k. with you bro. that T-BIRD still looks good any new projects!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

wat up guys ?? thanks again for the comps on the bird !! :biggrin:
[/quote]
I HAVE NO WORDS :0


----------



## gseeds

yea i know i havent been posting to much lately, and i havent been building anything new, just working rite now, doing like 10 to 14 hours aday,6 or 7 days a week, MOTHER F#cKers are trying to kill me !!got me going in everyday at 3pm till ?am no time to build, im not digging it, but i need to get the work now while i can, got some new projects in mind plus some old ones i already started that need to get done, thanks for bumpping my tread guys :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

U THE MAN HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 10 2010, 02:48 AM~18531606
> *U THE MAN HOMIE!!!!!
> *


thanks gil !!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin real good


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 10 2010, 01:42 AM~18531584
> *yea i know i havent been posting to much lately, and i havent been building anything new, just working rite now, doing like 10 to 14 hours aday,6 or 7 days a week, MOTHER F#cKers are trying to kill me !!got me going in everyday at 3pm till ?am no time to build, im not digging it, but i need to get the work now while i can, got some new projects in mind plus some old ones i already started that need to get done, thanks for bumpping my tread guys :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


always looking forward to updates in here :thumbsup: :yes: dont let'em work ya 2 hard mr seeds :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> wat up guys ?? thanks again for the comps on the bird !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> dam i like that :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 9 2010, 10:42 PM~18531584
> *yea i know i havent been posting to much lately, and i havent been building anything new, just working rite now, doing like 10 to 14 hours aday,6 or 7 days a week, MOTHER F#cKers are trying to kill me !!got me going in everyday at 3pm till ?am no time to build, im not digging it, but i need to get the work now while i can, got some new projects in mind plus some old ones i already started that need to get done, thanks for bumpping my tread guys :biggrin:
> *



dam, i wish i had job like that gary, you still working for boeing? in long beach? wat do you do there?


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps

TTT


----------



## chris hicks

What's up my bro. just given you a holla!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 9 2010, 11:42 PM~18531584
> *yea i know i havent been posting to much lately, and i havent been building anything new, just working rite now, doing like 10 to 14 hours aday,6 or 7 days a week, MOTHER F#cKers are trying to kill me !!got me going in everyday at 3pm till ?am no time to build, im not digging it, but i need to get the work now while i can, got some new projects in mind plus some old ones i already started that need to get done, thanks for bumpping my tread guys :biggrin:
> *


i feel yah there gary!! only im in at about 4:30 am til 6 or 7 at night! :uh: :angry: but at least its a job and money comin in right!? gotta pay bills somehow right?! t-bird is nice also!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 03:54 PM~18682735
> *TTT
> *


thanks danny and all the others for the bump !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Gary, here's a bump for ya!!! (NO ****)


----------



## jimbo

Hope all is good with you Gary.


----------



## Hydrohype

Yea hurry up and get off of probation with the new job...
my Eldorado needs his T-top.. (I got a better year now,,74 with skirts) :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## oldskool 67

whats up Gary :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Congratz to Gary on another bad ass paint job and to Tony (Dream On) from LIFESTYLE for puttin together this bad ass baby Lincoln. Just busted out at The Vegas Super Show this past weekend. pics courtesy of Dream On and Rivman




































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 14 2010, 12:15 AM~18805551
> *Congratz to Gary on another bad ass paint job and to Tony (Dream On) from LIFESTYLE for puttin together this bad ass baby Lincoln. Just busted out at The Vegas Super Show this past weekend. pics courtesy of Dream On and Rivman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Great job on the Linc!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

:0 Thats a sweet paint job you did on that Gary!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 13 2010, 09:15 PM~18805551
> *Congratz to Gary on another bad ass paint job and to Tony (Dream On) from LIFESTYLE for puttin together this bad ass baby Lincoln. Just busted out at The Vegas Super Show this past weekend. pics courtesy of Dream On and Rivman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Excellent paintjob Gary!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 13 2010, 09:15 PM~18805551
> *Congratz to Gary on another bad ass paint job and to Tony (Dream On) from LIFESTYLE for puttin together this bad ass baby Lincoln. Just busted out at The Vegas Super Show this past weekend. pics courtesy of Dream On and Rivman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thats a BADASS paint job!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 13 2010, 10:02 PM~18806874
> *Thats a BADASS paint job!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean Gary As always! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That is some serious work ! I love them blue/aqua patterns, pinstripes, and panels bro ! Great work !

If you don't mind me asking, what base was used for this paint job bro?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

SWEET....killer paint work


----------



## MAZDAT

Beautiful paint job Gary :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i didnt know u painted that baby linc... sick ass paint gary!! :wow:


----------



## sunsetstrip67

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 13 2010, 10:15 PM~18805551
> *Congratz to Gary on another bad ass paint job and to Tony (Dream On) from LIFESTYLE for puttin together this bad ass baby Lincoln. Just busted out at The Vegas Super Show this past weekend. pics courtesy of Dream On and Rivman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey David,

No disrespect to Gary but Gary was working for me, candy connection. I layed out all the
Graphics and all Gary did was spray it. This is a candy connection built car.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Oct 14 2010, 05:59 PM~18813089
> *Hey David,
> 
> No disrespect to Gary but Gary  was working for me, candy connection. I layed out all the
> Graphics and all Gary did was spray it. This is a candy connection built car.
> *


and all gary did was spray it?! that sounds kinda messed up IMO?! :happysad: for what ever its worth... gary layed this paint out nice! candy connection work is hard to top if top it at all?! :wow: but that did kinda sound like a sucker punch to gary?! :angry: :happysad: either way that lincoln is killer!!


----------



## machio

This is a clean lincon,would make a tight replica..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Oct 14 2010, 07:59 PM~18813089
> *Hey David,
> 
> No disrespect to Gary but Gary  was working for me, candy connection. I layed out all the
> Graphics and all Gary did was spray it. This is a candy connection built car.
> *


 :0 :wow: WOW....AANYWAYS BEAUTIFULL WORK GARY..


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Oct 14 2010, 08:59 PM~18813089
> *Hey David,
> 
> No disrespect to Gary but Gary  was working for me, candy connection. I layed out all the
> Graphics and all Gary did was spray it. This is a candy connection built car.
> *


well i think i to need defend my rep, lots of the guys here on lil know me as a model car builder, but some know me as a real custom car and bike painter, over 35 years ive been doing this, and it is true i did paint this for the candy connection as well as one other car, for sunsetstrip67 the owner of the shop, and it is also ture that i painted it as per his design, me and him walked arould the car and he explain to me exactly what he wanted and i did exactly want he asked, but i layed out the tape, there is a certain art to just lay the tape and its takes alot of time and skill, and any painter out there knows that to be true, i have many years under my belt laying tape and if i do say so myself im very good at it and have always layed out my own designs,when i 1st looked at the car it was already blue and all i did was lay the tape and spray the flake and pearls and colors, i do kinda fill it was a slap in the face to come on the site and read this, and i really dont mean any disrespect to sunsetstrip67 or the shop or tony the owner of the car, in truth im very greatful to be givin the chance to do not just one but two cars for the lifestyle car club,so much that i drove 100 miles aday for two months just to paint those cars, so you know i really dug what i was doing.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 03:32 PM~18811421
> *Beautiful paint job Gary :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2010, 09:15 PM~18814683
> *well i think i  to need defend my rep, lots of the guys here on lil know me as a model car builder, but some know me as a real custom car and bike painter, over 35 years ive been doing this, and it is true i did paint this for the candy connection as well as one other car, for sunsetstrip67 the owner of the shop, and it is also ture that i painted it as per his design, me and him walked arould the car and he explain to me exactly what he wanted and i did exactly want he asked, but i layed out the tape, there is a certain art to just lay the tape and its takes alot of time and skill, and any painter out there knows that to be true, i have many years under my belt laying tape and if i do say so myself im very good at it and have always layed out my own designs,when i 1st looked at the car it was already blue and all i did was lay the tape and spray the flake and pearls and colors, i do kinda fill it was a slap in the face to come on the site and read this, and i really dont mean any disrespect to sunsetstrip67 or the shop or tony the owner of the car, in truth im very greatful to be givin the chance to do not just one but two cars for the lifestyle car club,so much that i drove 100 miles aday for two months just to paint those cars, so you know i really dug what i was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn nice work Gary on the paintwork....


----------



## DREAM ON

Hey Gary,


George ment he design it not layed it out. 

The car came out bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18814683
> *well i think i  to need defend my rep, lots of the guys here on lil know me as a model car builder, but some know me as a real custom car and bike painter, over 35 years ive been doing this, and it is true i did paint this for the candy connection as well as one other car, for sunsetstrip67 the owner of the shop, and it is also ture that i painted it as per his design, me and him walked arould the car and he explain to me exactly what he wanted and i did exactly want he asked, but i layed out the tape, there is a certain art to just lay the tape and its takes alot of time and skill, and any painter out there knows that to be true, i have many years under my belt laying tape and if i do say so myself im very good at it and have always layed out my own designs,when i 1st looked at the car it was already blue and all i did was lay the tape and spray the flake and pearls and colors, i do kinda fill it was a slap in the face to come on the site and read this, and i really dont mean any disrespect to sunsetstrip67 or the shop or tony the owner of the car, in truth im very greatful to be givin the chance to do not just one but two cars for the lifestyle car club,so much that i drove 100 miles aday for two months just to paint those cars, so you know i really dug what i was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont trip..It I had made the money that i dreamed about when I tried to sell my solenoid tester? i would have bought you your own shop.. so you can do what you want to do....even if you only worked 2 or 3 days a week.,. the shop would always be there waiting for you.. just do a few scales for me a year...on top of my 1/1 scale and we would call it even..... I know your the man Gary.. you used to paint back in the days when you looked like Vinnie Barborino from welcome back kotter!


----------



## MAZDAT

In my opinion and no disrespect to Sunset, it was a slap in the face to Gary, anybody could design something on paper, its the person who lays the colors and works his magic to make it pop!!!


----------



## sunsetstrip67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 10:55 PM~18815817
> *In my opinion and no disrespect to Sunset, it was a slap in the face to Gary, anybody could design something on paper, its the person who lays the colors and works his magic to make it pop!!!
> *


. 
No comment.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Oct 14 2010, 10:25 PM~18816062
> *.
> No comment.
> *


  anyway....the car came out killer, we all know gary can paint awsome, NUFF SAID!! lets leave this alone now and not whore up gary's thread anymore!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2010, 09:15 PM~18814683
> *well i think i  to need defend my rep, lots of the guys here on lil know me as a model car builder, but some know me as a real custom car and bike painter, over 35 years ive been doing this, and it is true i did paint this for the candy connection as well as one other car, for sunsetstrip67 the owner of the shop, and it is also ture that i painted it as per his design, me and him walked arould the car and he explain to me exactly what he wanted and i did exactly want he asked, but i layed out the tape, there is a certain art to just lay the tape and its takes alot of time and skill, and any painter out there knows that to be true, i have many years under my belt laying tape and if i do say so myself im very good at it and have always layed out my own designs,when i 1st looked at the car it was already blue and all i did was lay the tape and spray the flake and pearls and colors, i do kinda fill it was a slap in the face to come on the site and read this, and i really dont mean any disrespect to sunsetstrip67 or the shop or tony the owner of the car, in truth im very greatful to be givin the chance to do not just one but two cars for the lifestyle car club,so much that i drove 100 miles aday for two months just to paint those cars, so you know i really dug what i was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up gary? i don't want to keep this going but i just had to say, If you did or did'nt which in the picture i see you doing the taping it's still a beatyful paint job much props!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus

Great work Gary!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18814683
> *well i think i  to need defend my rep, lots of the guys here on lil know me as a model car builder, but some know me as a real custom car and bike painter, over 35 years ive been doing this, and it is true i did paint this for the candy connection as well as one other car, for sunsetstrip67 the owner of the shop, and it is also ture that i painted it as per his design, me and him walked arould the car and he explain to me exactly what he wanted and i did exactly want he asked, but i layed out the tape, there is a certain art to just lay the tape and its takes alot of time and skill, and any painter out there knows that to be true, i have many years under my belt laying tape and if i do say so myself im very good at it and have always layed out my own designs,when i 1st looked at the car it was already blue and all i did was lay the tape and spray the flake and pearls and colors, i do kinda fill it was a slap in the face to come on the site and read this, and i really dont mean any disrespect to sunsetstrip67 or the shop or tony the owner of the car, in truth im very greatful to be givin the chance to do not just one but two cars for the lifestyle car club,so much that i drove 100 miles aday for two months just to paint those cars, so you know i really dug what i was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Gary. No matter what some people want to say or take credit for. That's your work on those cars. Every painter has their unique style of laying paint and lines. And you can see your style in those. Keep up the work. I knew your paint work before I knew u build models also. 
Can't wait to see more of your work soon.


----------



## Flatbroke

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Oct 14 2010, 06:59 PM~18813089
> *Hey David,
> 
> No disrespect to Gary but Gary  was working for me, candy connection. I layed out all the
> Graphics and all Gary did was spray it. This is a candy connection built car.
> *


Gary laid the lines and painted it, looks like he did a killer job and knowing Gary it took a lot of hard work. Instead of disrespecting Gary by minimizing his role, be proud of the fact that he and your shop created this beautiful car.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Flatbroke_@Oct 20 2010, 10:29 AM~18861062
> *Gary laid the lines and painted it, looks like he did a killer job and knowing Gary it took a lot of hard work.  Instead of disrespecting Gary by minimizing his role, be proud of the fact that he and your shop created this beautiful car.
> *


X2!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## SEANZILLA

:drama:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 31 2010, 05:57 PM~18954715
> *:drama:
> *


 :nosad: :nono: no more drama in gary's thread! gary laid paint on the lincoln, it looks killer! leave it at that!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 AM~17831553
> *mc562 and big mike hooked me up this morring with a utube vid,thanks guys !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM
> *


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18814683
> *well i think i  to need defend my rep, lots of the guys here on lil know me as a model car builder, but some know me as a real custom car and bike painter, over 35 years ive been doing this, and it is true i did paint this for the candy connection as well as one other car, for sunsetstrip67 the owner of the shop, and it is also ture that i painted it as per his design, me and him walked arould the car and he explain to me exactly what he wanted and i did exactly want he asked, but i layed out the tape, there is a certain art to just lay the tape and its takes alot of time and skill, and any painter out there knows that to be true, i have many years under my belt laying tape and if i do say so myself im very good at it and have always layed out my own designs,when i 1st looked at the car it was already blue and all i did was lay the tape and spray the flake and pearls and colors, i do kinda fill it was a slap in the face to come on the site and read this, and i really dont mean any disrespect to sunsetstrip67 or the shop or tony the owner of the car, in truth im very greatful to be givin the chance to do not just one but two cars for the lifestyle car club,so much that i drove 100 miles aday for two months just to paint those cars, so you know i really dug what i was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hear dat bro'...an u r rite. u do, do some very awesome, off da hook paint jobs... :worship: :worship: i jus gotta bow down. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

fOR THE HOMIE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

G you and your skills are awesome bro. Dont have anything to contribute to the :drama: but I have always admired your work bro. Hope to see a GSEEDS paint job up close and in person one day... and I'm sure if you go through this thread, you'll probably see me say that more then once... :uh: but it's the truth.


----------



## Tonioseven

After hangin' with Gary at the Southern NNL and seein' his builds in person, I have nothing but the utmost respect for Gary! The man is just cool as hell and down to Earth as well. Anytime you need anything G, hit me up! I got you!!


----------



## badgas

Very nice builds, love the vega. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 19 2010, 01:27 PM~19110787
> *After hangin' with Gary at the Southern NNL and seein' his builds in person, I have nothing but the utmost respect for Gary! The man is just cool as hell and down to Earth as well. Anytime you need anything G, hit me up! I got you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agreed , Hella builds . I love that T-Bird and Green '67 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i still cant believe someone said all those cars are decaled. Obvious they havent seen a real talented painter period!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 19 2010, 04:35 PM~19111631
> *i still cant believe someone said all those cars are decaled.  Obvious they havent seen a real talented painter period!
> *




:wow: :0  :dunno: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :twak:


----------



## darkside customs

Yea that Vega is probably one of my favorites right here...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2010, 05:01 PM~19113129
> *Yea that Vega is probably one of my favorites right here...
> *


i cant pic a favorite!? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## gseeds

man tony you can take some bad ass photos!!! even makes this turd look good !!!lol, thanks bro for the great photo of the 68, now i gotta beat MAZDAT off with a stick cause he wants this 68 so bad he can taste it !!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 12:08 PM~19253273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SE VALE


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 11:08 AM~19253273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this 68 Gary, I can't help it


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 6 2010, 12:33 PM~19253921
> *SE VALE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Mando


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 6 2010, 01:32 PM~19253916
> *man tony you can take some bad ass photos!!! even makes this turd look good !!!lol, thanks bro for the great photo of the 68, now i gotta beat MAZDAT off with a stick cause he wants this 68 so bad he can taste it !!!
> *


Thanks Gary, I have lots of shots to come!!!
I like the 68 to!!!


----------



## hocknberry

bump!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

what up gary


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 6 2010, 01:32 PM~19253916
> *man tony you can take some bad ass photos!!! even makes this turd look good !!!lol, thanks bro for the great photo of the 68, now i gotta beat MAZDAT off with a stick cause he wants this 68 so bad he can taste it !!!
> *


i want it to gary $$$$$$$$$$$$$ :wow: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

BTT for Master Seeds!


----------



## MAZDAT

TTT


----------



## hocknberry

good bump mazdat!! i love that 68 gary, i just got a 68 caprice off beto and i cant decide on spokes or cragers?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

>


 :0
[/quote]
:wow: sick sick sick....i just seen this car in this months scale auto mag congrats...beautifull ride man..


----------



## gseeds

Thanks guys for bumping my tread! i know ive been draging my ass as of late, but i do got some projects in the works, will be posting soon i hope, thanks again,gary. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 10 2011, 05:32 PM~19557820
> *Thanks guys for bumping my tread! i know ive been draging my ass as of late, but i do got some projects in the works, will be posting soon i hope, thanks again,gary. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

*Y'all need to see these in PERSON!!! These pictures cannot compare to the real thing!! Gary, I hope our paths cross again my friend!! I have a few paint ideas in my head that I got from your builds and eventually I hope to try them out!!*


----------



## MAZDAT

TTT


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2010, 10:12 PM~16496154
> *heres a little somthing i just started today,going to do a mid 70's low rider,street\show 5.20's, tru spokes,cut driver door open and had to make a new grille with square head lites and square tube grille,not sure about paint, but im sure it will be multi color somthing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn where u get that at ive been looking for one. sweet ride


----------



## kykustoms

:worship:


----------



## Zed

TTMFT


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## gseeds

Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build two fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires, still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work's but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[allways killer work in here this thread never gets old.. :cheesy: keep up the amazing work gary!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 07:31 AM~19978806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [allways killer work in here this thread never gets old.. :cheesy:  keep up the amazing work gary!
> *


Think I remember a similar 65 or 66 rolling around Harbor City, San Pedro back in the late 70's looking like that.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 06:04 AM~19978722
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build to fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires, still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some badass builds.


----------



## modelsbyroni

TWO NICE BUILDS RIGHT THERE.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 06:04 AM~19978722
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build two fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires, still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work's but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow Gary!!! On the 65, looks like I could just jump in and drive it!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Biulds looking good homie,this what. Its all about...


----------



## hopper4lyfe

sick lookin build


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 28 2011, 09:21 AM~19979331
> *Wow Gary!!! On the 65, looks like I could just jump in and drive it!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 you really went there? I remember back in the 70's it was not uncommon to 
see a car, that only had hydro's in the front.. or only have hydro's in the back..
and kid's like me would worship those cars as they went by... 
hell that was before they attached batt's and pumps to the frame, 
remember? they would just bolt them to the trunk somehow! 
dont look now Gary, this model really gives away your age! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Nice quick builds gary :thumbsup: I need do a couple of them to get me out my slump too


----------



## MC562

X2

















sick lookin build 
[/quote]


----------



## darkside customs

Man, that 65 is sweet bro! You nailed the look of the 70's project cruiser....


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 AM~19979865
> *Biulds looking good homie,this what. Its all about...
> *


x2!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 11:00 AM~19979950
> *x2 you really went there? I remember back in the 70's it was not uncommon to
> see a car, that only had hydro's in the front..  or only have hydro's in the back..
> and kid's like me would worship those cars as they went by...
> hell that was before they attached batt's and pumps to the frame,
> remember? they would just bolt them to the trunk somehow!
> dont look now Gary, this model really gives away your age! :biggrin:
> *


(okay; our age) :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you got some real good imagination! This is one of the coolest builds I've seen here!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 07:59 PM~17787354
> *thought you guys mite dig this,on my move i stopped off at my boys house in texas and found these the another day,havent seen these for years my middle son gary, had them in a family  album hes been putting together for a few years now,there of me when i was a teen, with some of the cars ive owned back then, these were takin between 76 to 1979.
> 1976,me at 16 with my 1966 impala,in front of my sisters house in lakewood california.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1977 my 1st car club,the enchantments, 1st car is a duster lifted in the front,rockets on 520's,2nd car is my 57 chevy,visor,skirts,cragers on 520's, 3rd is a 67 fire bird,tru spokes,520's lifted in the front,4th car is a 69 malibu wagon,rims and 520's,5th is a 63 lemans,lifted rims and 520's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot of my 57, chevy thats me,at 16 on the far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 16 again and the same 57,showing how small the wheel is.3 on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 17 repairing my buddys 54 chevy after getting chased,out of a area we souldnt have been in a few days earlyer,oh well, lol !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me at 19 with my 56 chevy, tru spokes,520's,lifted in the front and rear. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad picks, but all i got !!!!!!
> *


 back down memory lane! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 03:51 PM~19980671
> *back down memory lane! :biggrin:
> *


LOL, thanks Hydro, and all the rest for the coments!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 07:04 AM~19978722
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build two fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires, still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work's but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good gary i love the way it looks goodd job homie


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 08:04 AM~19978722
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build two fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires, still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work's but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT TO SEE YOU BACK ON THE TABLE GARY .


----------



## danny chawps

what it doo gary


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 1 2011, 03:57 AM~19986548
> *what it doo gary
> *


doing good danny !! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

im diggin that daily driver 65 gary!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 1 2011, 10:52 PM~19992695
> *im diggin that daily driver 65 gary!
> *


thanks hock! and all the rest of you guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

not sure but i thought i read some where u was coming back to cali gseeds is it true and when do the paint classes start thats one school i would be glad to pay for uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 2 2011, 05:14 PM~19998910
> *not sure but i thought i read some where u was coming back to cali gseeds is it true and when do the paint classes start thats one school i would be glad to pay for uffin:
> *


X2 !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 2 2011, 06:14 PM~19998910
> *not sure but i thought i read some where u was coming back to cali gseeds is it true and when do the paint classes start thats one school i would be glad to pay for uffin:
> *


im shooting for this summer or sooner if possible,as soon as i can land a full time job out there, as for paint classses,there always open ,if anyone ever has any paint Q's hit me up,if i can help i would be more than glad to!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

had a little time today, so i pulled out a old built up i got from dave debaca {oldskool67} its a '72 grand prix, its was built when i got it so i took it apart and washed it,repainted the black interior brown to match the out side and added fuzzy fur carpet and a little silver detail,coulnt help but pull off the stock wheels and tires and put on a set of cragars and 5.20's, maybe in thje future it will get pulled apart and get shaved,lower,rechromed ,flaked and painted, :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 2 2011, 05:40 PM~20000509
> *had a little time today, so i pulled out a old built up i got from dave debaca {oldskool67} its a '72 grand prix, its was built when i got it so i took it apart and washed it,repainted the black interior brown to match the out side and added fuzzy fur carpet and a little silver detail,coulnt help but pull off the stock wheels and tires and put on a set of cragars and 5.20's, maybe in thje future it will get pulled apart and get shaved,lower,rechromed ,flaked and painted,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 2 2011, 06:40 PM~20000509
> *had a little time today, so i pulled out a old built up i got from dave debaca {oldskool67} its a '72 grand prix, its was built when i got it so i took it apart and washed it,repainted the black interior brown to match the out side and added fuzzy fur carpet and a little silver detail,coulnt help but pull off the stock wheels and tires and put on a set of cragars and 5.20's, maybe in thje future it will get pulled apart and get shaved,lower,rechromed ,flaked and painted,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Bro! Nice lil street cruiser until the vato saves up a lil money to flake it and juice it. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats lookin real nice G!!!
Glad to hear you may be back on the Left Coast soon...


----------



## Zed

Glad you're back Gary ! 

that in progress six five looks great !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 3 2011, 09:54 AM~20005140
> *Glad you're back Gary !
> 
> that in progress six five looks great !
> *


thanks guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 2 2011, 07:40 PM~20000509
> *had a little time today, so i pulled out a old built up i got from dave debaca {oldskool67} its a '72 grand prix, its was built when i got it so i took it apart and washed it,repainted the black interior brown to match the out side and added fuzzy fur carpet and a little silver detail,coulnt help but pull off the stock wheels and tires and put on a set of cragars and 5.20's, maybe in thje future it will get pulled apart and get shaved,lower,rechromed ,flaked and painted,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice man, the cragars & 5.20's set it off just right!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

oh yeah, I love those GP kits, great body for lows!

I can't wait to see what you have instore for the future build up of it !

Looks great as is too !


----------



## dfwr83

gseeds bak to buildin...cant wait to c more bro'. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

TTT for the homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 2 2011, 09:40 PM~20000509
> *had a little time today, so i pulled out a old built up i got from dave debaca {oldskool67} its a '72 grand prix, its was built when i got it so i took it apart and washed it,repainted the black interior brown to match the out side and added fuzzy fur carpet and a little silver detail,coulnt help but pull off the stock wheels and tires and put on a set of cragars and 5.20's, maybe in thje future it will get pulled apart and get shaved,lower,rechromed ,flaked and painted,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still want one of these but them ebay prices be killin me :angry: looks good though


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## gseeds

heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin: gary.


----------



## Tonioseven

I just KNOW it's gonna be baaaaaad!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 2 2011, 11:18 AM~20242724
> *I just KNOW it's gonna be baaaaaad!!!
> *



X10 YES SIR!!!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Another classic in the making. Keep us in the know, bro!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20242714
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always admire ur work gary cant wait to se wat paint job ur going to put on it


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20242714
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin killer!! i know you get the same qustion from me but...what are the wheels from?! :biggrin: i got the square headlights and grills together for you to! i have the s10 grill, but couldnt find the glass for em?! but the 77 monte and 79 elco are good to go!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 3 2011, 12:30 AM~20245369
> *thats lookin killer!! i know you get the same qustion from me but...what are the wheels from?! :biggrin: i got the square headlights and grills together for you to! i have the s10 grill, but couldnt find the glass for em?! but the 77 monte and 79 elco are good to go!
> *


thanks hock, the wheels are from the amt 65 rivi kit, not sure if thats what im going to run, :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what s up my boy I am feeling that gold cars looks like a malibu



























[/quote]


----------



## gseeds

> what s up my boy I am feeling that gold cars looks like a malibu


[/quote]
:biggrin: yea a 65 , im thinking maybe useing the same color for the base of the 63 GP


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i always love poking in here 2 see what u got goin on mr seeds :thumbsup:

badass as always :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 07:04 AM~19978722
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build two fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires, still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work's but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want that 65 baaaaad... :0


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20242714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice gp but got anymore pics of that altered chevelle?


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20242714
> *hope to get done soon :biggrin:  *


We hope too Bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 4 2011, 12:54 AM~20252205
> *nice gp but got anymore pics of that altered chevelle?
> *


when i get her done ill post up pics,thanks :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 4 2011, 01:57 AM~20252787
> *We hope too Bro !  :cheesy:
> *


thanks zed and all the rest of the guys for the comments !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 4 2011, 12:09 AM~20251721
> *i want that 65 baaaaad... :0
> *


 :nono: .................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2011, 05:07 PM~20258275
> *:nono: .................................................... :biggrin:
> *


you sure? what about painting me up a body like that? :happysad: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 4 2011, 08:17 PM~20258372
> *you sure? what about painting me up a body like that? :happysad:  :wow:
> *


that sounds possilble :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2011, 08:12 PM~20258321
> *still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made  some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 Damn Gary!! I need to learn your ways bro! I have a new fleetline that just hit my doorstep, and I've been gettin "bomb" fever lately. I will be watching this one closely bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2011, 07:12 PM~20258321
> *still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made  some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh yeah ! You gotta keep us posted with this one !


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in on the 56, i wasnt feeling the visor, so i started all over, im digging this alot better :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro thats bad ass!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2011, 09:56 PM~20277934
> *got a little work in on the 56, i wasnt feeling the visor, so i started all over, im digging this alot better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cleeeaaannnnn !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2011, 09:56 PM~20277934
> *got a little work in on the 56, i wasnt feeling the visor, so i started all over, im digging this alot better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is gonna be sick Gary!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys ,hope n the get it under primer tonite, ill post pics :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got the 56 under primer tonite,hope to paint tomarrow, two tone somthing,not sure of colors yet, also got GP reprimed tonite :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: Just awesome in this thread!! Still cant believe I get to look at them from my computer screen instead of just in the LRB pages :0 Still following that 56 for sure!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> :wow: Just awesome in this thread!! Still cant believe I get to look at them from my computer screen instead of just in the LRB pages :0 Still following that 56 for sure!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> What a groupie :biggrin: lol just kiding for reals it's crazy when u think of it wish all the big dawgs were still here to bad I got here to late.. Hope they cone back!
> 
> 
> SWEET STUFF GARY !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 7 2011, 07:54 PM~~
> *got the 56 under primer tonite,hope to paint tomarrow, two tone somthing,not sure of colors yet, also got GP reprimed tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sick Gary your not playing around


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 7 2011, 07:54 PM~20286650
> *got the 56 under primer tonite,hope to paint tomarrow, two tone somthing,not sure of colors yet, also got GP reprimed tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cast that visor sir! the car looks good.. yea a two tone is the only way to go..
I got the ford today, thanks Gary. i am going two tone as well...


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2011, 12:54 PM~20286650
> *got the 56 under primer tonite,hope to paint tomarrow, two tone somthing,not sure of colors yet, also got GP reprimed tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




56 is lookin good gary! Ill be following this one cause i love me 56s an the GP is lookin sweet too!


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks real good man...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2011, 08:11 PM~20294508
> *got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet!! i think i got some more of them pipes too..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2011, 08:11 PM~20294508
> *got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang bro ! You workin' fast on the build ! 
Those Factory colors look real nice , plus
those skirts along with that visor is *SOLID* !


Keep us posted homie !


----------



## Tonioseven

SUPER-badass!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2011, 06:11 PM~20294508
> *got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like that color combo.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2011, 05:11 PM~20294508
> *got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE COLOR COMBO LOOKS GOOD GARY.


----------



## gseeds

Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 05:23 PM~20304793
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












Homie that is BEAUTIFUL ! Love that interior too !


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ X2


----------



## gseeds

quick mock up, sorry bout pics :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn :wow: One day, I hope to have these skills. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

i love it Gary great job homie, just wondering if you have a set of those wheels i would like to buy a set let me know dro. :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

that belair looks good i like the color combo


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 04:23 PM~20304793
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks outstanding bro.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2011, 04:45 PM~20311943
> *:wow: looks outstanding bro.
> *


thanks KB and all the rest of the guys that posted comments :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 05:23 PM~20304793
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     &  

Check your PM Gary.


----------



## machio

Nice tuch with that shade of yellow,foil work is sick homie..


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 03:34 PM~20313073
> *Nice tuch with that shade of yellow,foil work is sick homie..
> *


 :worship:


----------



## gseeds

laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2011, 07:36 PM~20333108
> *laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The connie kit looks good, and the blinds look good too.


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2011, 07:36 PM~20333108
> *laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Too clean!! You do some really nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2011, 09:36 PM~20333108
> *laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gansta ! homie that is Soooooooooooo clean lookin'!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2011, 07:36 PM~20333108
> *laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :buttkick:ur kikking butt homie i love it gary


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 13 2011, 11:21 PM~20333546
> *Too clean!!  You do some really nice work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks moze,and all the rest of the guys, this 56 got me wanting to build a 55 and 57 chevys in the same style :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2011, 03:46 PM~20338984
> *thanks moze,and all the rest of the guys, this 56 got me wanting to build a 55 and 57 chevys in the same style :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah ! Now we're gonna hold you to that ! :biggrin: 





:drama: :drama:


----------



## dig_derange

Love that look on it


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn bro u got down and yes we do the other 2 can't wait


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2011, 01:46 PM~20338984
> *thanks moze,and all the rest of the guys, this 56 got me wanting to build a 55 and 57 chevys in the same style :biggrin:
> *



what it doo og


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 02:16 PM~20345977
> *what it doo og
> *


what up brother, man you doing it up bro, i dig your paint !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

What's up MR. SEEDS? :wave: just wondering did you recieve the pckage yet? i hope it helps you bro!!!!


----------



## gseeds

ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh: 
















































still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 07:56 PM~20376870
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 56 came out nice. And the new roof looks perfect on the nova


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would love to have that nova kit !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: that '56 is sweeeeet ! Great as always!  


Can't wait to see your style put to that Nova either !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 08:56 PM~20376870
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MC562

ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh: 
















































still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin: 
























[/quote]
:0 WOW :0 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## sinicle

I'm loving the builds man! my style of ranflas for sure!


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea Gary, that Bel Air came out sick and cant wait to see what you do with the Nova....


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2011, 12:38 AM~20386179
> *Hell yea Gary, that Bel Air came out sick and cant wait to see what you do with the Nova....
> *


thanks guys yea i got the nova sprayed and foiled today, ill post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 09:56 PM~20376870
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


builds lookin really good Gary bro'...very nice convertin frm rag to hard top. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That is way to kool of an idea homie ! You the man, keep us posted bro !


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 12:25 PM~20396948
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh man, that is badass. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 22 2011, 05:12 PM~20397495
> *Oh man, that is badass.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks dave and the others who comment ,ill post more soon :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

at it again !! busted open a amt 55 last nite and made a visor and skirts for it, needed a car to set with the '56 it keep it company! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2011, 12:18 PM~20403004
> *at it again !! busted open a amt 55 last nite and made a visor and skirts for it, needed a car to set with the '56 it keep it company! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Gary, your on a roll. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2011, 11:18 AM~20403004
> *at it again !! busted open a amt 55 last nite and made a visor and skirts for it, needed a car to set with the '56 it keep it company! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO SWEET!! u think u can give us other guys a chance to breath!!! At least some building room!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

:thumbsup: Badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 3 2009, 06:42 PM~14664541
> *and more :biggrin:
> custom interiors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more custom paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN i wish there was a paint and interior tutorial for custom work like this. :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 23 2011, 09:57 PM~20404748
> *DAMN i wish there was a paint and interior tutorial for custom work like this. :wow:
> *


their is bro, just Search under gary seeds and they sould show up :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2011, 07:26 PM~20404918
> *their is bro, just  Search under gary seeds and they sould show up :biggrin:
> *


will do .


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2011, 11:18 AM~20403004
> *at it again !! busted open a amt 55 last nite and made a visor and skirts for it, needed a car to set with the '56 it keep it company! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 01:25 PM~20396948
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gary nice idea bro looks perfect


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

I LIKE IT !!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks kick ass bro!


----------



## gseeds

got these 2 under clear today :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 07:34 PM~20455612
> *got these 2 under clear today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 08:17 PM~20456381
> *about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool pic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass top, Mr. Seeds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20456381
> *about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good deal , that's whats up right there bro !


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 07:17 PM~20456381
> *about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AMEN BROTHA. PASS IT DOWN SO THE ART OF PAINTING NEVER DIES.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 08:17 PM~20456381
> *about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lace paintjob looks supersick!!


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 08:17 PM~20456381
> *about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

Beautiful work Gary. Very cool keeping that spirit alive


----------



## brantstevens

hey gary is there any chance you could do a little tutorial on how to make the visor for the 56 chevy?


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 1 2011, 04:17 AM~20456381
> *about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 3 2011, 04:48 AM~20473380
> *hey gary is there any chance you could do a little tutorial on how to make the visor for the 56 chevy?
> *


cool, ill see if i can wip somthing up :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,anyway here it is for now :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

NICE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@May 3 2011, 10:44 PM~20479174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks armando, i knew you would dig this ! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 08:17 PM~20456381
> *about two years ago, i flaked this top for a buddy of mine,yesterday me and my youngest sam went over to his house and lettered the side rear windows in 60's style,anyway while there alex the guy that owns the car took this photo of me and sam,i thought it looked pretty cool,so i thought ill post it here, keeping the art alive by pasting it down to the next generation . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



maaaaaaaaaan thats sick , i love the top , what up og


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2011, 04:22 PM~20477420
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,anyway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet bro . I likes it alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2011, 06:22 PM~20477420
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,anyway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one cool Chevy II bro ! I love those rabbit ears, not to many youngsters know about those !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 4 2011, 12:22 AM~20477420
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,anyway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OG STYLE I LIKE IT ALOT


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 5 2011, 04:31 PM~20491393
> *OG STYLE I LIKE IT ALOT
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2011, 03:22 PM~20477420
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,anyway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

im adding this how too to my tread because im going to be posting the build on the 66. :biggrin: 
About 2 years ago i got a PM saying ,hey gary you want to buy a real nice unbuilt "66 impala ? now this was before the the new 66's came out,and nobody was even sure a new '66 was even going to come out,and an original 66 was hard to find if you could find one it was a good bet it wasnt going to be cheap, So i PM back, Sure ! is it in good shape?,complete? and how much? i get a PM back, yes it's nice and complete and i need money so ill sell it for $50.00, Shit a nice unstarted amt '66 impala for $50.00? yea Ill Take it !! So i pay pal off the money and sit and wait,and wait..........and wait, WTF? just when i was about to pitch a bitch i get a pakage in the mail, great !!! the 66 is here !!!! i cant wait! i open the box and stick my hand in ready to pull out my unstarted, complete, nice! 66,...... WTF ?!!
instaed i pull out busted,primered, sanded moldings, 66 impala, that had been built "pull" apart and striped,the rear of the car had been sanded flat,the front fenders had been sanded so bad that the moldings and the body lines were gone, the interior bucket is glued to the painted black frame,the interior bucket was painted black and striped, the 2 front seats are one 66 and the other is a 65 seat,there is no back seat,it did come with a real nice rear bumper,but it cant be used now that the rear end had been sanded flat, anyway the list go's on and on, so i put it aside for 2 years,until today, Laidframe showed me a 67 impala that he had chopped,and i thougth ive got the prefect car for that! so i called laidframe up today and asked him to walk me though the chop,and this is what i got. the pics are pretty clear and the chop is pretty simple,so it sould'nt be too hard to follow,im sure their are others ways ,but here one more, ill also be completeing the rest of the model in early 70's custom,ill post those pics in my tread.
........Oh did i mention that the seller of this model was? Lowridermodels.
start








where to cut.








after the cut.








top moved forward and glued down at front post.








rear window pushed {leaned} forward and add a strip of plastic cut to be use as filler between top of window cut and roof and glued, fill gaps and file and sand to shape,finish body work and primer.








next to stock revell '66.








good luck and if you have any problems hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in on the 66 today, custom front and back, i know it looks a little boxy, well see as the project goes, for now this is it. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

looks good so far..i got to get another 66 now..you still got the 90s chevy truck that was in lrb?id like to see some pics if you could


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats looking bad seed ! I would ditch them rockets and get some s/s craiger's ! I have some i could stage up for y ou so you can see the look!


Wasn't there a wild purple 66 with the front and rear shaved ?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 5 2011, 06:22 PM~20492883
> *got a little work in on the 66 today, custom front and back, i know it looks a little boxy, well see as the project goes, for now this is it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 66 IS GOING TO BE A BADDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE GARY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 5 2011, 08:28 PM~20492922
> *looks good so far..i got to get another 66 now..you still got the 90s chevy truck that was in lrb?id like to see some pics if you could
> *


thanks, no i sold that to a guy down in san diego back in the 90's, 60 bucks :uh: 
wish i would have kept it. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2011, 08:28 PM~20492930
> *Thats    looking  bad  seed  !  I  would  ditch  them    rockets  and  get  some  s/s  craiger's !  I  have  some  i  could  stage  up  for y ou  so  you  can  see the  look!
> Wasn't there  a  wild  purple  66  with  the  front  and  rear  shaved  ?
> *


thanks mini,yea there was a purple one,need to find some pics of it, these are my mock up wheels, not sure what wheel im going to run,im thinking MRC cragars :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20493021
> *66 IS GOING TO BE A BADDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE GARY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks you sir, i kinda though you would dig this :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Man man man all this good work mames me feel like a school girl! Lol oh yeah no ****!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up gary nice builds ur coming up with my freind keep up the good work homie :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

found it!




























:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 6 2011, 01:47 AM~20495233
> *found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


cool.thanks bro, now ive got an idea which way to go with this :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2011, 09:47 PM~20495233
> *found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That's bad ass!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 8 2009, 06:34 AM~14708815
> *HERE THE CAR HOMIE 1966 CHEVY IMPALA SS CHOP 5"1/2 INCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 66 is on a good way  
maybe somthing like this :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 6 2011, 04:39 PM~20498390
> *Nice 66 is on a good way
> maybe somthing like this  :biggrin:
> *


yep thats where this all started, i saw that 66 at a car show in canoga part about ten years ago, its one bad ass car !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2011, 10:47 PM~20495233
> *found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that whip is so sick


----------



## gseeds

got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

rear grill looks right at home gary! cant wait to see what the front comes out like!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Gary I wish I had your parts box!! That grille is awesome sir!! 

So much inspiration in this thread!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 5 2011, 05:22 PM~20492883
> *got a little work in on the 66 today, custom front and back, i know it looks a little boxy, well see as the project goes, for now this is it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo Gary, the antennas are KILLING it! amazing!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 6 2011, 09:44 PM~20500092
> *yo Gary, the antennas are KILLING it! amazing!
> *


thanks bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 28 2010, 11:48 PM~16448139
> *ive been on a mission since last year, back in the 90's i had a few models in some magazines and over the years i sold em to the highest bidder, well for the past year ive been try to track em down and get them back for my own collection, heres a few the i just found,did some trading and there back home !!!! :biggrin:
> this one last seen in 1999 at the NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one in low rider bike back in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one also in LRB back in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of these i had sold to dave cruz in the 90's and he had them in a display case all these years and the all still look as nice as the day i sold them. :biggrin:
> *


hey G, is this the thread that you did the how to on the frenched antennas? if so I'll keep digging through. also I'm loving the organ pipe speaker covers on the 58, what kit are these out of?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 7 2011, 04:33 AM~20501930
> *hey G, is this the thread that you did the how to on the frenched antennas? if so I'll keep digging through. also I'm loving the organ pipe speaker covers on the 58, what kit are these out of?
> *


no thats the frenched antennas how too, i bumper it up to the 1 st page, those i belive came from the old revell low rider 57 chevy kit. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMM GARY YOUR ON A BUILDING MISSION BROTHA! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 02:22 AM~20499987
> *got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is bad seeeeeeeeds im diggen it :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin: 
















[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 danm gary


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 09:22 PM~20505496
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Glad you tried that chop or this would have just stayed in the box forever.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 08:22 PM~20505496
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



1 LUVV GARY YOUZA BEAST OGEE!!! SICK AS HELL BRUTHA........ :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 7 2011, 08:29 PM~20505534
> *1 LUVV GARY YOUZA BEAST OGEE!!! SICK AS HELL BRUTHA........ :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :thumbsup:
> *



X1000


----------



## dig_derange

locng this 66. really diggin the grill & monte headlights :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

:0 :fool2: :drama: :h5: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2011, 05:22 AM~20505496
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 danm gary
[/quote]
thanks guys for all the nice comps on the build, got it all block sanded today and trying for paint this week. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got some color on the 66 today, tomorrow ill spray more :biggrin: 
































these show off the flake a litte. :biggrin: 
















also got the chrome sprayed on the grille today :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 07:14 PM~20565394
> *got some color on the 66 today, tomorrow ill spray more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these show off the flake a litte. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got the chrome sprayed on the grille today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Dang you do some clean inspiring work O.G. Seeds !


----------



## bugs-one

Damn! Looking good already, Mr. Seeds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

man that's sexy can't wait to See it all together


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 7 2011, 09:37 PM~20505869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Gooood


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

just like everyone else said big seeds! just one bad ride homie, wowowowowow :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 danm gary
[/quote]




> got some color on the 66 today, tomorrow ill spray more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these show off the flake a litte. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got the chrome sprayed on the grille today :biggrin:


  :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 05:14 PM~20565394
> *got some color on the 66 today, tomorrow ill spray more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these show off the flake a litte. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got the chrome sprayed on the grille today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is just plain sick gary. I love it.   Im gonna put my 66 back in the box. :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for all the compz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

got a little more color on the 66 today, candy cherry red and for now about 4 coats of lacquer clear, may add a little more color and some pinstriping. :biggrin:


----------



## soloist

SICK OLD SCHOOL RIDE! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by soloist_@May 17 2011, 10:57 PM~20574296
> *SICK OLD SCHOOL RIDE! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20574266
> *got a little more color on the 66 today, candy cherry red and for now about 4 coats of lacquer clear, may add a little more color and some pinstriping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice color combo Gary.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 17 2011, 11:53 PM~20574782
> *Nice color combo Gary.
> *


thanks eric, yea it looks more candy purple than red, but the can says candy cherry red ,i like the color though,i think im going to add more color to the silver flake, and i want to stripe it also. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 17 2011, 10:53 PM~20574782
> *Nice color combo Gary.
> *


yeah it is ! this is turnin' out great !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

Looks great Gary...you have a thing with this style..I like it.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 17 2011, 06:55 PM~20574266
> *got a little more color on the 66 today, candy cherry red and for now about 4 coats of lacquer clear, may add a little more color and some pinstriping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING BAD OG SEED.


----------



## 408models

:0 bad ass bro.


----------



## MAZDAT

TTT


----------



## Scur-rape-init

What all them other people said, x10000000000000000000 ZBad ass G!! :wow:


----------



## Zed

Damn Bro ! It looked so fuckin wild in primer....

... and now it look so fuckin badass painted !!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

ps : i was searching for patterns for my 64 70's styled... had purple and pink in my head plus those rainbow pattern from the previous version... he,he, now i know ! i'm gonna copy you !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 19 2011, 10:53 AM~20584670
> *Damn Bro ! It looked so fuckin wild in primer....
> 
> ps : i was searching for patterns for my 64 70's styled... had purple and pink in my head plus those rainbow pattern from the previous version... he,he, now i know !  i'm gonna copy you !!  :biggrin:
> *


zed! brother you can copy me anytime, your work is so kick ass that i may have to copy you !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
ps check back later today, im adding more paint to it rite now :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 09:58 AM~20585460
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 this is bad!!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 08:58 AM~20585460
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 08:58 AM~20585460
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 09:58 AM~20585460
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAAAMNN!!!


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 08:02 AM~20584715
> *zed! brother you can copy me anytime, your work is so kick ass that i may have to copy you !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ps check back later today, im adding more paint to it rite now :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the kind of words Bro ! Means a lot !


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 09:58 AM~20585460
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you da man ! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

got a little pinstripin in on the 66 today, i dont usally stripe my models and now i remember why !! what a pain in the ass!!!!!!! still need to do a little clean up and clear, maybe tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 09:58 AM~20585460
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: nice gary!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

[/quote]

NICE WORK ON THE STRIPES :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 09:47 PM~20588843
> *got a little pinstripin in on the 66 today, i dont usally stripe my models and now i remember why !! what a pain in the ass!!!!!!! still need to do a little clean up and clear, maybe tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: I give up. Gary, Im moving out towards you and Darren so I can learn how you two do this shit! Nice work G!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20574266
> *got a little more color on the 66 today, candy cherry red and for now about 4 coats of lacquer clear, may add a little more color and some pinstriping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Another legend build in the making !


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 05:47 PM~20588843
> *got a little pinstripin in on the 66 today, i dont usally stripe my models and now i remember why !! what a pain in the ass!!!!!!! still need to do a little clean up and clear, maybe tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS RIDE. I FEEL YA ON THE PIN STRIPE THING. FUCKIN PAIN BRO.


----------



## gseeds

got the '66 foiled and cleared today. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Gary, thats fuckin bad ass man! Im diggin the hell out of that!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2011, 02:36 PM~20593599
> *Damn Gary, thats fuckin bad ass man! Im diggin the hell out of that!!!
> *


thanks bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Awesome work Gary :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

That trademark Seeds styling... Magnificent!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bugs-one

Amazing skills, Mr.Seeds. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@May 20 2011, 01:38 PM~20594507
> *Amazing skills, Mr.Seeds. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2011, 10:35 AM~20593598
> *got the '66 foiled and cleared today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. Your paint work is always amazing.


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2011, 11:35 AM~20593598
> *got the '66 foiled and cleared today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## Models IV Life

WOW!!! Looks great Gary!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys, going to try and have done this weekend, get some work in another!! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

killer gary!!! damn you work fast with some skill!! puts a smile on my face to know i was able to be "part of this build" in a small square way! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> 66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: that is killer :thumbsup: can we get a pic of the motor an the underside???


----------



## LoLife4Life

HIJOLE SENOR!! u did it again I really gota get a airbrush so I can get on Ur level "G"


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2011, 07:14 PM~20606612
> *66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Gary , you got down on this one...I love it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2011, 07:14 PM~20606612
> *66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, that is badass. Thats my new favorite. Jorge can have the 68 I want this one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2011, 08:14 PM~20606612
> *66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out nice Gary.


----------



## LoLife4Life

U REALLY GOT TO SEBD THAT TO CHILLIE WILLIE FOR A PHOTO SHOOT...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Always gonna be bad ass


----------



## LoLife4Life

Never gets old


----------



## LoLife4Life

MY BAD "G" thought I WAD IN THE D2S TOPIC :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## gseeds

> 66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: that is killer :thumbsup: can we get a pic of the motor an the underside???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry 716,this is a {curbside build}, meaning no motor or detail underside, curbside build's are all about the stance and over all look from the outside, lowrider class would have the complete motor and detail unddies :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 23 2011, 01:27 AM~20607816
> *MY BAD "G" thought I WAD IN THE D2S TOPIC :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 23 2011, 07:40 AM~20608894
> *Sorry 716,this is a {curbside build}, meaning no motor or detail underside, curbside build's are all about the stance and over all look from the outside, lowrider class would have the complete motor and detail unddies :biggrin:
> *


ok i gotcha...  well, thats one bad ass curbside then :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 04:20 PM~20611226
> *ok i gotcha...  well, thats one bad ass curbside then :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

incredible work Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 24 2011, 01:15 AM~20615487
> *incredible work Gary :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

TRUE WORK OF ART KEEP THEM COMING BRO!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2011, 08:14 PM~20606612
> *66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice work gary, glad to see u on the table agai homie, now can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2011, 08:14 PM~20606612
> *66 done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn bro!!! that impala is fucken beautiful   :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 26 2011, 09:42 PM~20637225
> *very very nice work gary, glad to see u on the table agai homie, now can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


x2 gary you always putting it down bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, and no you can't have it woodgrain :nono: because i borrowed it!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 29 2011, 08:10 AM~20650988
> *x2 gary you always putting it down bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:, and no you can't have it woodgrain  :nono: because i borrowed it!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 6 2011, 12:47 AM~20495233
> *found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i allmost bought this car from wayne dickey..about 10 years ago ...still looks the same  the only reason i didnt buy it was because of the rear tail lights... :happysad: i could of had this car for 21 grand...i should have got it  o-well...i prob..had more fun with the lowrider truck i buoght!


----------



## gseeds

chris hicks said:


> x2 gary you always putting it down bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, and no you can't have it woodgrain :nono: because i borrowed it!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


thanks again guys for all the nice compz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

the master of the ol school :yes: i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

stilldownivlife said:


> the master of the ol school :yes: i love it :thumbsup:


thanks bro, sould have a new painted up car posted today


----------



## josh 78

Like that 66 OG style:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

x2 :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## gseeds

got some paint done today, flake top and candy faded pandels in the 63 grand prix,foiled and ready for clear, and the chevy pick up, candy red over silver metal flake and candy lime gold with candy orange fades, going to pinstripe and clear, i hope today !


----------



## Laidframe

These look great. You've been putting out some great paint jobs lately.


----------



## josh 78

63 grand prix came out nice so far :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn "G" let us breath !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

real nice paint work bro !!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys ,i got it pinstriped today and ill clear em and post em up asap


----------



## darkside customs

That Impala came out fuckin sick! And Im diggin that 63 and the Truck too!


----------



## gseeds

darkside customs said:


> That Impala came out fuckin sick! And Im diggin that 63 and the Truck too!


thanks bro, ill post more up today cleared


----------



## gseeds

got some clear on the truck and 63 today.


----------



## Esoteric

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the truck and 63 today.


that truck is sick sick sick


----------



## COAST2COAST

:wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:worship: BADASS - love your style man 
from the models 2 the real cars 2 the artwork :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

PAINT JOBS ARE LOOKING GOOD GARY!


----------



## sinicle

the pin striping came out nice Gary!


----------



## MKD904

Areally like the truck Gary


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn I wish I had this talent!! Nice work in here Gary. Still waitin on a canvas for the lace job. Want to get a few projects out of the way first, but I'll let you know!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Fantastic work as always! I'm takin' notes! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

stilldownivlife said:


> :worship: BADASS - love your style man
> from the models 2 the real cars 2 the artwork :yes: :thumbsup:




:h5::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the truck and 63 today.



Paint works lookn' good Gary.


----------



## gseeds

truscale said:


> Paint works lookn' good Gary.


thanks eric and all the others !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the truck and 63 today.


WOW, WOW, WOW! Man gary your really doing some amazing work bro. I cant wait to get your car in my photo booth. :worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:Wat can you say .. except Awsome work my friend.


----------



## gseeds

chilly willie said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW! Man gary your really doing some amazing work bro. I cant wait to get your car in my photo booth. :worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:Wat can you say .. except Awsome work my friend.


thanks willie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

whats up gary! when you use lace, how do you stick it to the car when you paint? i have a 1980 firebird wagon i might open up and want to go gseeds style! i bought some HOK paint from TCP so i can break out the airbrush and ditch the cans already! also where do you get the lace from? i almost jacked my mother inlaw's table cloth cuz it looked to scale! the hobby lobby stuff looked too big?


----------



## dfwr83

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the truck and 63 today.


wats up Gary bro'...builds r gonna b off da hook. awesome paint job as always...:thumbsup::nicoderm::worship:


----------



## gseeds

dfwr83 said:


> wats up Gary bro'...builds r gonna b off da hook. awesome paint job as always...:thumbsup::nicoderm::worship:


thanks bro, im trying !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

hocknberry said:


> whats up gary! when you use lace, how do you stick it to the car when you paint? i have a 1980 firebird wagon i might open up and want to go gseeds style! i bought some HOK paint from TCP so i can break out the airbrush and ditch the cans already! also where do you get the lace from? i almost jacked my mother inlaw's table cloth cuz it looked to scale! the hobby lobby stuff looked too big?


give me a call and ill try to help you out.


----------



## darkside customs

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the truck and 63 today.


WWWWOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! Man both those look killer!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

darkside customs said:


> WWWWOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! Man both those look killer!!!!!


thanks brother !!


----------



## phantomw351

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## danny chawps

sweeeet :cheesy:


----------



## Zed

you've killed it again bro !!! :worship::worship::worship:

insane paint !


----------



## gseeds

Zed said:


> you've killed it again bro !!! :worship::worship::worship:
> 
> insane paint !


thanks Zed and all the others !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

BEAUTIFUL work as always Gary!! True inspiration!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds

just painted these 2 bodys as a warm up for the paint off, these have been cleaned up, primered,sanded and based, painted and cleared ,all in automotive paints, looking to get off these, so if you have aa decent bid lmk,thanks,gary. the 64 dodge i have most of the kit in new shape, the 62 is just the body new bumpers and windows and so other parts.
















































mocked up ,wheels not included.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/QUOTE]

pm sent on the 62


----------



## Siim123

gseeds said:


> just painted these 2 bodys as a warm up for the paint off


 YOU CALL THESE CARS A WARM UP???????
Damn if these are a warm up.... then I cant wait to see the paintjob contest rides :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

STRAIGHT SICK GARY!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

Damn, they look good.


----------



## gseeds

Laidframe said:


> Damn, they look good.


thanks dave !!!!!


----------



## gseeds

62 SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS JORGE '' MAZDAT !!''


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn; sick _sick_ *SICK*!!! and I'm STILL takin' notes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

gseeds said:


> just painted these 2 bodys as a warm up for the paint off, these have been cleaned up, primered,sanded and based, painted and cleared ,all in automotive paints, looking to get off these, so if you have aa decent bid lmk,thanks,gary. the 64 dodge i have most of the kit in new shape, the 62 is just the body new bumpers and windows and so other parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mocked up ,wheels not included.


:wow: :wow: warm up?? hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps

gseeds said:


> 62 SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS JORGE '' MAZDAT !!''


dam gary , i would be honored to do some serious paintwork on a 1 1 metal canvas ...... thats clean


----------



## gseeds

danny chawps said:


> dam gary , i would be honored to do some serious paintwork on a 1 1 metal canvas ...... thats clean


thanks danny, what it do ?


----------



## machio

Top Notch work G,love the way the colors are combined,looks flawless.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great looking paint job Garry


----------



## gseeds

ShowRodFreak said:


> Great looking paint job Garry


thanks bro, hey hows that uncertain T comming ?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

gseeds said:


> thanks bro, hey hows that uncertain T comming ?


 Waiting on the front bicycle spokes from Arizona to set up the front drop axe and stance.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hey Gary Pm me your number I got a question ?


----------



## gseeds

ShowRodFreak said:


> Hey Gary Pm me your number I got a question ?


PM sent !!!!


----------



## pontiackid72

Great looking Customs, the paint is Awesome as always. I look forward seeing more your paint works of Art


----------



## customcoupe68

nice paint work


----------



## gseeds

for the paint off in another topic i got the base on today, gold with a gold flake top, colors sould go alot faster !! i hope !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice !


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn "G" now I don't wanna do mine any more


----------



## blackbeard1

gseeds said:


> for the paint off in another topic i got the base on today, gold with a gold flake top, colors sould go alot faster !! i hope !




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

gseeds said:


> for the paint off in another topic i got the base on today, gold with a gold flake top, colors sould go alot faster !! i hope !


nice gary love the way it just sits like that


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey "G" what rims r those?... How much u want for them


----------



## jimbo

Killer work again Gary!! Hey i just painted a glasshouse that color lol


----------



## gseeds

thanks jimbo and all the rest !!!
got somr paint on the 69 today, still need to paint more on the sides, then the top,this is whats done sofar, sneek peek,,


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm lovin' this!! It has that cool-ass old skool vibe!! I'd like to see a 1:1 version of this in my driveway!!


----------



## chilly willie

gseeds said:


> thanks jimbo and all the rest !!!
> got somr paint on the 69 today, still need to paint more on the sides, then the top,this is whats done sofar, sneek peek,,


This is just sick bro.... Awesome:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

gseeds said:


> thanks jimbo and all the rest !!!
> got somr paint on the 69 today, still need to paint more on the sides, then the top,this is whats done sofar, sneek peek,,


Thats killa right there !


----------



## Zed

gseeds said:


> thanks jimbo and all the rest !!!
> got somr paint on the 69 today, still need to paint more on the sides, then the top,this is whats done sofar, sneek peek,,


That's fuckin unreal !!!


----------



## dig_derange

frikkin magnificent Gary!!


----------



## gseeds

dig_derange said:


> frikkin magnificent Gary!!


thanks guys, im paint more on it rite now, so ill have more to post here real today.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> thanks guys, im paint more on it rite now, so ill have more to post here real today.


DO YOUR THING BROTHA.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LATIN SKULL said:


> DO YOUR THING BROTHA.


x2 sir handel it brother


----------



## gseeds

ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


----------



## Laidframe

Oh Damn!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

gseeds said:


> ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


one word gary sssssssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Four words Gary, :wow: :0 Can I HAVE IT!?!?! :roflmao: 

Darren's right, you can always tell the Gseeds Paint job. :biggrin: So cool to have your own distinct style.


----------



## phantomw351

gseeds said:


> ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


THAT IS SICK :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## hocknberry

gseeds said:


> ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


:h5: thats bad ass!


----------



## gseeds

hocknberry said:


> :h5: thats bad ass!


thanks guys, going to try and stripe it and clear today, ill post soon.


----------



## chris hicks

gseeds said:


> thanks guys, going to try and stripe it and clear today, ill post soon.


OH MY GOD!!!!!!! THIS IS SICK ASS PAINT JOB MR. SEEDS!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## josh 78

gseeds said:


> ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


OGEEEEEEEES STYLE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

u tha man mr. seeeeeeeeeds! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looks clean homie nice work!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Always love seeing your work Gary!! Sick as always!


----------



## gseeds

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Always love seeing your work Gary!! Sick as always!


thanks bro, and all the rest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Seein' stuff like this keeps my inspiration level up!! Thanks for sharin' Gary!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> Seein' stuff like this keeps my inspiration level up!! Thanks for sharin' Gary!!


x2!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I said it once, and I'll say it again... This is my favorite in the buildoff... Paint is just sick.


----------



## gseeds

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again... This is my favorite in the buildoff... Paint is just sick.


thanks bro, and to all the others that comment in here, its great to hear good things about my builds from alot of builders whos work I repect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

gseeds said:


> ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

got the 63 grand prix done , done up in 60's style, metal flake top ,candied and paneled,bellflower pipes, fully wired motor,MCW resin body has been frenched and driver door and trunk have been cut open,and to top it off is a DLO pesco pump set up !!


----------



## darkside customs

damn nice work bro!!


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Hey Gary where did you make that old school plaque ?


----------



## bugs-one

Awesome work Mr. Seeds.:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

That's the shit I'm talking about!!!! straight up GREAT job Gary!!!!!!!!!!! you got all the elements, side pipes from the rear fender, old school plaque, flake roof, AND A FUCKIN 777 IN THE TRUNK?!?!?!?!


YOUR STYLE STANDS ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and look at you wiring up engines:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That GP is real nice bro ! Love that color combo !


----------



## Tonioseven

X-2!!! That GP makes me happy like a whole fifth of Malibu!! :roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

Damn Mr. seeds!!!! i say it once, i say it twice you the man!!!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> got the 63 grand prix done , done up in 60's style, metal flake top ,candied and paneled,bellflower pipes, fully wired motor,MCW resin body has been frenched and driver door and trunk have been cut open,and to top it off is a DLO pesco pump set up !!


Bad ass Gary, like always!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## curbside




----------



## phantomw351

gseeds said:


> got the 63 grand prix done , done up in 60's style, metal flake top ,candied and paneled,bellflower pipes, fully wired motor,MCW resin body has been frenched and driver door and trunk have been cut open,and to top it off is a DLO pesco pump set up !!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys, 
ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> thanks guys,
> ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


:shocked:Man thats a beautiful model! Amazing work mr.seeds :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

got some painting in today, check em out in classifieds there for sale.


----------



## sinicle

hey Gary, what you got in the back seat of the GP? is that a soda cup?


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> hey Gary, what you got in the back seat of the GP? is that a soda cup?


Bongos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Awesome paint jobs like always. :wow::thumbsup::worship:uffin:


----------



## sinicle

gseeds said:


> Bongos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AHHH! no shit?!? I had to go back and look close (small comp screen), that's sick!!! you make those? at first I thought it was a large BK soda, minus the straw:roflmao:damn I'm blind!!!! and I'm not the only one wondering: where did you get the plaque? that whole build is one of the coolest one's I've ever seen


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wowowowowowow! Gary you tha MANNNNN! AWSOME RIDES KEEP ROLLIN OUT. KEEP PICS COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

U get my pm Gary???


----------



## gseeds

yup, i PMed you back.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Love that pesco Gary!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Love that pesco Gary!:thumbsup:


x2! make a new batch already!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Hey Gary you may know, were they doing lace painting in the late 60s?


----------



## gseeds

caprice on dz said:


> Hey Gary you may know, were they doing lace painting in the late 60s?


not really sure what you mean,,gary.


----------



## gseeds

got some more kits listed in Classifieds, check em out ! thanks.


----------



## gseeds

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Love that pesco Gary!:thumbsup:


 thanks D !! you did a great job casting em !!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

gseeds said:


> not really sure what you mean,,gary.


 He was asking if u know when they started using lace in paint jobs


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> He was asking if u know when they started using lace in paint jobs


cool, Ive seen lace as early as 1965 in a biker movie that was made in 1966, its was on the side of a harly tank, hope this helps.


----------



## gseeds

back up on the bench, 71 pinto, with DLO's 4 spoke cragars!! i think im going to build a vega at the same time, ill post as i go.


----------



## gseeds

im also listing these over in classifieds for sale. cheap !!!!


----------



## dig_derange

gseeds said:


> back up on the bench, 71 pinto, with DLO's 4 spoke cragars!! i think im going to build a vega at the same time, ill post as i go.


awesome, I just pulled out a Gremlin & have it matched with some deep dish supremes. You'll put mine to shame, so I guess I'm gonna have to shelve it now :tears:

j/k, I'll keep on with it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

gseeds said:


> back up on the bench, 71 pinto, with DLO's 4 spoke cragars!! i think im going to build a vega at the same time, ill post as i go.


OOOO these aughta be sick ! Can't wait !


----------



## sr.woodgrain

L


gseeds said:


> im also listing these over in classifieds for sale. cheap !!!!


Was up gary hey ill take 61yellow impy n the 55 silver n black chevy hit me up on a pm thnxz homie


----------



## gseeds

sr.woodgrain said:


> LWas up gary hey ill take 61yellow impy n the 55 silver n black chevy hit me up on a pm thnxz homie


pm sent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gseeds

gseeds said:


> im also listing these over in classifieds for sale. cheap !!!!


painted models are all sold, but im going to be listing some built ups later today, check back, thanks.


----------



## KBD2S

gseeds said:


> painted models are all sold, but im going to be listing some built ups later today, check back, thanks.


those were nice gary.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

gseeds said:


> back up on the bench, 71 pinto, with DLO's 4 spoke cragars!! i think im going to build a vega at the same time, ill post as i go.




MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE!!! THE 4 SPOKES LOOK BETTER CHROMED. I'M GONNA GIVE YOU A CALL THIS SATURDAY IF YOU'LL BE AROUND.


----------



## Tonioseven

gseeds said:


> back up on the bench, 71 pinto, with DLO's 4 spoke cragars!! i think im going to build a vega at the same time, ill post as i go.


That's gonna be bad as hell.


----------



## josh 78

gseeds said:


> back up on the bench, 71 pinto, with DLO's 4 spoke cragars!! i think im going to build a vega at the same time, ill post as i go.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

D.L.O.Styles said:


> MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE!!! THE 4 SPOKES LOOK BETTER CHROMED. I'M GONNA GIVE YOU A CALL THIS SATURDAY IF YOU'LL BE AROUND.


yea cool , give me a call !!!!


----------



## gseeds

got some more models listed in Classifieds, all for sale !! check em out ! thanks.


----------



## gseeds

got some more models listed in Classifieds,  all for sale !! check em out ! thanks.<BR>


----------



## josh 78

gseeds said:


> got some more models listed in Classifieds, all for sale !! check em out ! thanks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

gseeds said:


> got some more models listed in Classifieds,  all for sale !! check em out ! thanks.<BR>


wish i could afford that glass house.


----------



## gseeds

kustombuilder said:


> wish i could afford that glass house.


yea its real nice , kinda hate to sell it, butttttttttt...........................cant eat it !!
check out my Classifieds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up gary :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

sr.woodgrain said:


> was up gary :thumbsup:


thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOLD 76 caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

gseeds said:


> thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOLD 76 caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 LOOKS LIKE WOODY GOT LUCKY....LOL....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LOOKS LIKE WOODY GOT LUCKY....LOL....:rofl::rofl:


lol have to keep it in the family homies, this is a good jem, sorry fellas


----------



## gseeds

gseeds said:


> got some more models listed in Classifieds, all for sale !! check em out ! thanks.


:biggrin:


----------



## impalaserg

how's that badass 68 coming along post some pix!!!


----------



## kruzer22

ive been lerking this forum for a while and had to sign up just to say A+ work man!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey kruzer, since you're here.....start a thread, post some pics!


----------



## gseeds

kruzer22 said:


> ive been lerking this forum for a while and had to sign up just to say A+ work man!!!


thanks kruzer22.


----------



## gseeds

impalaserg said:


> how's that badass 68 coming along post some pix!!!


here you go serg, got body work done as far as shaving, got the rear valance to fix better, but still working on hood, i got the hump out of it, but still has a slite wave on one side { check photo }, little more primer and a block then sould have it ready for paint.


----------



## impalaserg

BADASS


----------



## gseeds

impalaserg said:


> BADASS


so far, still need to foil and clear.


----------



## gseeds

got some more models listed in Classifieds, all for sale !! check em out ! thanks​


----------



## OFDatTX

gseeds said:


> got some more models listed in Classifieds, all for sale !! check em out ! thanks​


I want to see that red in the back pm me bro


----------



## gseeds

OFDatTX said:


> I want to see that red in the back pm me bro


PM sent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

got some more models listed in Classifieds, all for sale !! check em out ! thanks​


----------



## gseeds

gseeds said:


> got some more models listed in Classifieds, all for sale !! check em out ! thanks​


sale on the monte pending.


----------



## gseeds

gseeds said:


> sale on the monte pending.


monte sold !!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks ryan !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

gseeds said:


> so far, still need to foil and clear.


 this is looking good homie nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

pina's LRM replica said:


> this is looking good homie nice!:thumbsup:


thanks bro !!


----------



## gseeds

not sure it this will work, but my kid sammy made this today for me , sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! click on the link below !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK7-rNawI2Q


----------



## sinicle

your boy did an awesome job!!!!!


----------



## truscale

kool video Gary.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn I could see it that sucks but I'm sure its a great mOvie..


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn I could see it that sucks but I'm sure its a great mOvie..


try it again bro, it sould work,i just tried it and it worked fine.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Gary, your paint just makes me drool boss! So clean, so clear, so, damn! I would give up my left arm to be able to paint like that.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## gseeds

Scur-rape-init said:


> Gary, your paint just makes me drool boss! So clean, so clear, so, damn! I would give up my left arm to be able to paint like that.


thanks bro, but dont do that, just pick up an iwata airbrush and hit me up when having problems.


----------



## gseeds

Tonioseven said:


>


thank's bro !!!


----------



## Tonioseven

gseeds said:


> thanks bro, but dont do that, just pick up an iwata airbrush and hit me up when having problems.


*That's what I'm gonna do!! :thumbsup:

*


gseeds said:


> thank's bro !!!



*No problem bro!! *:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man this is the best vedio of your models ever ! That 66 is sick! NICE SAVE !


----------



## gseeds

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Man this is the best vedio of your models ever ! That 66 is sick! NICE SAVE !


thanks mini, to think i was going to trash it !!!!


----------



## dig_derange

video got me inspired! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> video got me inspired! :thumbsup:


right? hey Gary,what brand of paints do you use and where can I find'em?


----------



## gseeds

Tonioseven said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> right? hey Gary,what brand of paints do you use and where can I find'em?


f'n glossy aren't they sin!?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsupn the video


----------



## gseeds

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsupn the video


thanks coast2coast !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78

Fantastic video OG SEEDS the cars inside its just art :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

josh 78 said:


> Fantastic video OG SEEDS the cars inside its just art :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

gseeds said:


> :biggrin:


 that is one bad as video


----------



## just ripe

chevyman1962 said:


> that is one bad as video


:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!


----------



## gseeds

been painting this for buddy of mine.just need to clear.


----------



## hocknberry

gseeds said:


> been painting this for buddy of mine.just need to clear.


wow!! thats crazy!! what kit is that gary?! paints lookin good as usual!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Tonioseven said:


>


 Builds are lookin good Gary great video also. Love the inter to it :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> right? hey Gary,what brand of paints do you use and where can I find'em?


automotive paint ,try any automotive paint stores, or hit up some body shops in you area somtimes they have left over paints their willing to get rid of cheap.


----------



## chilly willie

Hey gary wats up bro. Hey i got your new D2S embroidered shit ready. Hit me up on pm wen yopu want me to ship it for you bro. Thanks. Ill call you soon also , i need to talk. nothing important. Peace bro. Chilly


----------



## sinicle

gseeds said:


> automotive paint ,try any automotive paint stores, or hit up some body shops in you area somtimes they have left over paints their willing to get rid of cheap.


thanks Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

Gary, the video on the cars was pretty cool.


----------



## LoLife4Life

bad ass video "G" rides looking sweeter then ever....


----------



## gseeds

hocknberry said:


> wow!! thats crazy!! what kit is that gary?! paints lookin good as usual!:thumbsup:


i think he started with a 32-34 linbergh truck kit, then just went from there. thanks hock.


----------



## MAZDAT

TTT

Bad ass video Gary!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

got truck done.


----------



## LoLife4Life

BAD ASS TRUCK "G" U NEVER LET US DOWN NOTHING BUT TOPNOTCH WORK FROM A TOP DAWG


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> got truck done.


----------



## hocknberry

damn nice truck gary!! top to bottom!! that grill is wicked!!


----------



## sinicle

the truck is AWESOME! great job Gary!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for the comps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Gary, you've done it again!! That truck is baaaaaaaad!! uffin::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


> Gary, you've done it again!! That truck is baaaaaaaad!! uffin::thumbsup::h5:


X2:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful work Gary !


----------



## bugs-one

Truely sick skills, Mr. Seeds. Bad ass truck.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Seed saw that truck at the show man......WOW that looks even better in person. Great job buddy.

Great to meet you man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

Still some fuckin badass oldschool paintjob here Gary


----------



## modelsbyroni

excellent work as always gary.:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

just to let you guys here to know i dont only build lowriders, but i also like to build drag race cars and show rods and show cars, in fact i like showrods/showcars so much that ive started
my own show rod and show car "pre 1980" "only" no drag, lowrider { i post my lowrider stuff here },no cartoon monsters, only showrod/showcar site, so if anyone here is into pre 1980 show rods and wants to check it out please do,thanks !
http://showtimemodels.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/KMidd65/model-car-shows--co/2011-model-car-shows/ckm-summer-classic-/


----------



## ShowRodFreak

*Rides*

Rides came out Chingon Gary. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks don !


----------



## DJ-ROY

Amazing new builds :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

DJ-ROY said:


> Amazing new builds :thumbsup:


thanks again guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

Great shots! Why does the card under your 69 impala say 66 impala?


----------



## MKD904




----------



## curbside

Génial,Sublime...! :worship:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!!!!!!!!!!!! just the wrong card placement sinicle
.


----------



## MC562

Great work bro


----------



## josh 78

MC562 said:


> Great work bro


x-2 THATS IT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

gseeds said:


> got truck done.


 that trokita is sick homie much props!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !!!


----------



## sinicle

So... Did you take any trophies?


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> So... Did you take any trophies?


 nope not at this show, it was a nnl with only a few trophies to go around and i didnt get one.


----------



## sinicle

gseeds said:


> nope not at this show, it was a nnl with only a few trophies to go around and i didnt get one.


 Must have been some stiff competition!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

NNL's are not good for anything except showing off your work. One sided voting. If you have a room full of hot rod builders what are the chances a lowrider will win ?? Food for thought.

But...................................... it's good to show off your work. Killer Trokita gary


----------



## Tonioseven

ShowRodFreak said:


> NNL's are not good for anything except showing off your work. One sided voting. If you have a room full of hot rod builders what are the chances a lowrider will win ?? Food for thought.
> 
> But...................................... it's good to show off your work. Killer Trokita gary




:werd: :h5:


----------



## gseeds

hey guys come check out the DOWN 2 SCALE site, its brand new so were still working on it, but come by and join,and Create New Account all welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://down2scalemcc.proboards.com/index.cgi 






and DOWN 2 SCALE GUYS START POSTING !!!​


----------



## gseeds

bump!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: your a sick man mr seeds :thumbsup: that truck is KILLER


----------



## ricezart

Now thats what I'm talking about!!!!:yes: Thats tight mr seeds, love it!!


----------



## gseeds

ricezart said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about!!!!:yes: Thats tight mr seeds, love it!!


thanks bro !!!


----------



## Zed

gseeds said:


> thanks guys !!!!!!!!!!!!! just the wrong card placement sinicle
> .


say no to drug bro !lol!


----------



## gseeds

hav'nt been around much latley, just got kinda brunt out of lat it low and took a little break, but i have been working on a few projects, 1st is a chop top 65, going 60's style with a tube grill,rabit ears,and flat tail lites,this is it so far.
























2nd is a 66 caprice, got this 67 caprice resin awhile back from uly aka mc562, the roof was a little off and needed work,so i cut it off and placed it on a 66 impala.these are the pics so far.
















as you can see the sides needed a little work around the rear side windows and back glass, so i added to the sides and then redid the dip rails.








also had to recut the truck,this it so far.


----------



## phantomw351

:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:somethin different!!looks good


----------



## gseeds

also been working on a 57 chevy 1/12 scale. this one is getting a lot of work done to it,took the big ass tires and cut them down to more like 5.20's.








then i added french dual antennas.








also wanted to ad a 57 buick grille and spot lites, so i made the parts from clay and sent them out to DLOstyles to cast them in resin.
















and it it had to have organ pipes in the rear window, so i made up a set and also sent these to DLO to have these casted.








and the interior has to be tuck in roll and im half way done with that.








well thats it for now ill post more when i get more done.


----------



## ricezart

Oh damn!!!someone's been busy  soon as I get a box Ill be sending you more work :run:


----------



## base905

damn! that 57 is gona be bad ass! did thoes wheels and rims come with the kit?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats gonna be NICE ! Keep us posted homie !


----------



## Laidframe

gseeds said:


> hav'nt been around much latley, just got kinda brunt out of lat it low and took a little break, but i have been working on a few projects, 1st is a chop top 65, going 60's style with a tube grill,rabit ears,and flat tail lites,this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is a 66 caprice, got this 67 caprice resin awhile back from uly aka mc562, the roof was a little off and needed work,so i cut it off and placed it on a 66 impala.these are the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the sides needed a little work around the rear side windows and back glass, so i added to the sides and then redid the dip rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also had to recut the truck,this it so far.



These are looking real good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

That 57 is already looking bad ass, Mr. Seeds.


----------



## sinicle

Amazing work as always Gary. The roof swap came out spotless!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> hav'nt been around much latley, just got kinda brunt out of lat it low and took a little break, but i have been working on a few projects, 1st is a chop top 65, going 60's style with a tube grill,rabit ears,and flat tail lites,this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is a 66 caprice, got this 67 caprice resin awhile back from uly aka mc562, the roof was a little off and needed work,so i cut it off and placed it on a 66 impala.these are the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the sides needed a little work around the rear side windows and back glass, so i added to the sides and then redid the dip rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also had to recut the truck,this it so far.


those rides are so tight!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> also been working on a 57 chevy 1/12 scale. this one is getting a lot of work done to it,took the big ass tires and cut them down to more like 5.20's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i added french dual antennas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wanted to ad a 57 buick grille and spot lites, so i made the parts from clay and sent them out to DLOstyles to cast them in resin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it it had to have organ pipes in the rear window, so i made up a set and also sent these to DLO to have these casted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the interior has to be tuck in roll and im half way done with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thats it for now ill post more when i get more done.


thats bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

WOW. 57 looks incredible.


----------



## MC562

Man all the projects are looking sick gary


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> hav'nt been around much latley, just got kinda brunt out of lat it low and took a little break, but i have been working on a few projects, 1st is a chop top 65, going 60's style with a tube grill,rabit ears,and flat tail lites,this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is a 66 caprice, got this 67 caprice resin awhile back from uly aka mc562, the roof was a little off and needed work,so i cut it off and placed it on a 66 impala.these are the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the sides needed a little work around the rear side windows and back glass, so i added to the sides and then redid the dip rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also had to recut the truck,this it so far.











great projects gary :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks sr. and all the rest of the guys !!


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> also been working on a 57 chevy 1/12 scale. this one is getting a lot of work done to it,took the big ass tires and cut them down to more like 5.20's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i added french dual antennas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wanted to ad a 57 buick grille and spot lites, so i made the parts from clay and sent them out to DLOstyles to cast them in resin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it it had to have organ pipes in the rear window, so i made up a set and also sent these to DLO to have these casted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the interior has to be tuck in roll and im half way done with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thats it for now ill post more when i get more done.


thats 57 is gonna to be off the hook gary!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN!!! "G" that 57 is sweet and I personally like the caprice top better then the fastback...and that 65 oohwee!! That's my favorite year so u kno I'm digging that right there...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> also been working on a 57 chevy 1/12 scale. this one is getting a lot of work done to it,took the big ass tires and cut them down to more like 5.20's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i added french dual antennas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wanted to ad a 57 buick grille and spot lites, so i made the parts from clay and sent them out to DLOstyles to cast them in resin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it it had to have organ pipes in the rear window, so i made up a set and also sent these to DLO to have these casted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the interior has to be tuck in roll and im half way done with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thats it for now ill post more when i get more done.


 LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS G MAN.


----------



## gseeds

in between working on the models the last few weeks
i was able to get a little pinstripe on this car and a little airbrush work done on this bike.
















































also did a little lettering on the rear fender.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dam bro that looks amazing I like thar smile now cry later u did


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good Gary. I didn't no u did airbrushing very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

gseeds said:


> in between working on the models the last few weeks
> i was able to get a little pinstripe on this car and a little airbrush work done on this bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a little lettering on the rear fender.



Amazing!!!!


----------



## sinicle

you should post up pics of the race font ends you've done. the realism is beyond crazy!:worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, excellent work as ALWAYS!!! Those bike parts are bad as hell!! :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lovin that pin striping man.


----------



## gseeds

halfasskustoms said:


> Lovin that pin striping man.


cool, thanks bro.


----------



## ricezart

gseeds said:


> hav'nt been around much latley, just got kinda brunt out of lat it low and took a little break, but i have been working on a few projects, 1st is a chop top 65, going 60's style with a tube grill,rabit ears,and flat tail lites,this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is a 66 caprice, got this 67 caprice resin awhile back from uly aka mc562, the roof was a little off and needed work,so i cut it off and placed it on a 66 impala.these are the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the sides needed a little work around the rear side windows and back glass, so i added to the sides and then redid the dip rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also had to recut the truck,this it so far.


damn gary!!!!! :worship:sick, sick, sick


----------



## sr.woodgrain

dam gary all ur latest work is amazing brother keep it up great job


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Sick work as always Gary!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

gseeds said:


> hav'nt been around much latley, just got kinda brunt out of lat it low and took a little break, but i have been working on a few projects, 1st is a chop top 65, going 60's style with a tube grill,rabit ears,and flat tail lites,this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is a 66 caprice, got this 67 caprice resin awhile back from uly aka mc562, the roof was a little off and needed work,so i cut it off and placed it on a 66 impala.these are the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the sides needed a little work around the rear side windows and back glass, so i added to the sides and then redid the dip rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also had to recut the truck,this it so far.


sweet! looking good .:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for all the nice comps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Amazing work bro ! 
I do bikes as well and I can see all of the work you put in, beautiful !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm another sick ride coming from the the MANNNNNN!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

Look who's back in cali,












and getting busted


----------



## gseeds

ricezart said:


> Look who's back in cali,
> View attachment 382937
> View attachment 382945
> and getting busted [/QUOTE
> LOL !! back in the day i had a primered 65 ss impala that looked alot like the model and i was always getting pulled over by the long beach cops! the pics gave me a flashback of that time.


----------



## gseeds

got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.


----------



## sinicle

paint jobs are KILLING it!!!!! I really like the blue 66:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Seeds Im loving that 65. Great lookin paint sofar. The 66 is kool too, but I like that 65 more.


----------



## PHXKSTM

I love this thread. one day i'll learn how to paint Mr seeds very awesome very inspirational!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

gseeds said:


> got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie those are works of art !!!!! _*BUT THAT '66 , IS OFF THE CHAIN !!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## gseeds

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Homie those are works of art !!!!! _*BUT THAT '66 , IS OFF THE CHAIN !!!!!!!!!!!*_


thanks Trend and the guys, ill post more updates soon .


----------



## ricezart

gseeds said:


> ricezart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's back in cali,
> View attachment 382937
> View attachment 382945
> and getting busted [/QUOTE
> LOL !! back in the day i had a primered 65 ss impala that looked alot like the model and i was always getting pulled over by the long beach cops! the pics gave me a flashback of that time.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how that go's I had a chop top 66 el camino same color, had a cracked front windshield, got pulled over all the time but loved the car
Click to expand...


----------



## ricezart

sinicle said:


> paint jobs are KILLING it!!!!! I really like the blue 66:thumbsup:


Yeah! love the top, looks crazy :loco:


----------



## RuthlessRuben209

That is some clean work Gary! I love that you built the organ pipe speakers, I still have a set from the Revell 57 Chevy Lowrider kit I'm saving them for a special build. I always loved the look of them. Beautiful work man keep 'em coming!


----------



## gseeds

RuthlessRuben209 said:


> That is some clean work Gary! I love that you built the organ pipe speakers, I still have a set from the Revell 57 Chevy Lowrider kit I'm saving them for a special build. I always loved the look of them. Beautiful work man keep 'em coming!


thanks ruthless, yea i wonder why revell didnt put them in more kits,there perfect for the old school look.


----------



## Lownslow302

been trying to find a set to cast


----------



## gseeds

got some more work in on the 65 ,now just need to stripe it and clear it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dam Gray that is lookin HOT.Im really liking this one.


----------



## Zed

Ouch ! that six five is knocking hard !


----------



## MAZDAT

Zed said:


> Ouch ! that six five is knocking hard !


Whats up Zed!!:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie !!!!!!!!! Outragous, your style is unmatched !


----------



## dink

gseeds said:


> got some more work in on the 65 ,now just need to stripe it and clear it.


 That is a bad azz paint job


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice article in Scale Auto this month. Congrats.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> got some more work in on the 65 ,now just need to stripe it and clear it.


wow!!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! sould be posting up some pics later today,got the 66 caprice and the 65 chop top all pinstriped up and going to clear them sometime today.


----------



## caprice on dz

Just saw you got a spread in SA, congrats man


----------



## gseeds

thanks caprice,still havent seen it except whats been posted on lil. i think ill go pick one up today,


----------



## bigdogg323

gseeds said:


> got some more work in on the 65 ,now just need to stripe it and clear it.


 :wow: amazing work as always gary :thumbsup: keep up the great


----------



## bugs-one

That 65 is simply SICK Mr. Seeds. Bad ass work as always.


----------



## gseeds

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: amazing work as always gary :thumbsup: keep up the great


thanks frank and bugs 1 for the comps !!!


----------



## gseeds

got some clear on the 66 and 65 today, heres what i got so far.
the 66 caprice.
























and out side shots.
































and the 65 chop top.
























hope you dig it !!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:ALWAYS TOP NOTCH WORK IN HHERE!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the 66 and 65 today, heres what i got so far.
> the 66 caprice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and out side shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 65 chop top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you dig it !!!!




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the 66 and 65 today, heres what i got so far.
> the 66 caprice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and out side shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 65 chop top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you dig it !!!!


your paint jobs are so bad ass!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*My Lord,*_ those are Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

seeds that 66 is growing on me. I'm likin that paint more and more. But that 65 WooooooooooooW.Great work man.


----------



## hocknberry

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the 66 and 65 today, heres what i got so far.
> the 66 caprice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and out side shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 65 chop top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you dig it !!!!


i dig it for sure bro!! what did you use for the marbilizing on the 66?! stripe on both finish em off nice!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Man! I love how both of these turned out. At first I liked the 66 better, but that 65 is killin it!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*My Lord,*_ those are Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X100,000 uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*My Lord,*_ those are Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*My words EXACTLY!!! That '66 is ALREADY legendary and then the '65 just comes up from behind and *BAAAAAM* knocks me on my ass!!! 









*


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

sweet ass paint on both.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


> *My words EXACTLY!!! That '66 is ALREADY legendary and then the '65 just comes up from behind and *BAAAAAM* knocks me on my ass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS. PIN STRIPPING MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE G.


----------



## gseeds

thanks eddie and all the rest of thr guys for the comps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricezart

Damn Gary, Love the thin fin lines and the sharp points on your pin stripping,


----------



## gseeds

66 and 65 done !!! hope you like !!
the 65 chop top.








































and the 66 caprice.


----------



## dig_derange

Inspiring work Gary! ... true legend indeed.


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> Inspiring work Gary! ... true legend indeed.


x1000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!
couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

just to sick GARY!! like i say:thumbsup: you the mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

just to sick GARY!! like i say<IMG class=inlineimg title=:thumbsup: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20"> you the mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow those are nice gray.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man I love your buildin style ! Sweeeeeet builds bro !


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Man I love your buildin style ! Sweeeeeet builds bro !


x2 uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

For the homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

Trendsetta 68 said:


> For the homie ! :thumbsup:


LOL !!!!!! Trend thats so cool, i love it !! i gotta print this out and hang it on my wall !1 thanks brother !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Glad you like it homie ! Keep lowridin' alive !


----------



## Zed

Thanks gary for those eye candies :worship:


----------



## gseeds

thanks Zed !!


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys for all the cool comps !!


----------



## sandcast

Good jobs by both Gary and Trendsetter.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

gseeds said:


> thanks again guys for all the cool comps !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good god i love these builds....i could spend all day in this thread...great work gary :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> thanks again guys for all the cool comps !!


THEIR ALL BAD ASS G MAN. BUT IF I HAD TO PICK MY FAVORITE ITS THE ONE THAT WON PAINT OFF.


----------



## modelsbyroni

congrats gary. just read your portfolio in scale auto.


----------



## sandcast

Yea Gary, I got my copy of Scale Auto too. Nice article on you.


----------



## gseeds

thanks again guys !!


----------



## gseeds

made a new one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e43dbxZRmY


----------



## josh 78

gseeds said:


> thanks again guys for all the cool comps !!


MASTERPIECES.............. like your work :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

*Masterpieces indeed!*



gseeds said:


> thanks again guys for all the cool comps !!


----------



## gseeds

jevries said:


> *Masterpieces indeed!*


Thanks J, and the rest of my brothers ! for the comps.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

gseeds said:


> 66 and 65 done !!! hope you like !!
> the 65 chop top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 66 caprice.


 THEY CAME OUT BAD ASS GARY DAM I WOULD LOVE TO SEE U DO ONE LIKE MY DAD 66 I KNOW IT WOULD COME OUT BAD ASS LIKE ALL THE OTHER CARS U DO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sick rides gary


----------



## ljlow82

what do yall use to prep what sand paper got a 57 belair vert would like to get it painted any suggestions any info would be good


----------



## warsr67

Trendsetta 68 said:


> For the homie ! :thumbsup:




miss you over here on the west coast bro. WANT TO WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A MERRYCHRISTMAS BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to

nothing better than those OG lowriders you willing to do me a paint job?


----------



## sidetoside

Awesome Work , when i see how you playin with the Colorz . Very nice , love all you work !
:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

G.Seeds you influence a lot of what I try to do and you never came up with a bad color combination!


----------



## gseeds

warsr67 said:


> miss you over here on the west coast bro. WANT TO WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A MERRYCHRISTMAS BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thank you sir, wish i was back home, its taking so much longer than i would have ever thought, hopfuly soon !! and thanks guys for the comps !!! p.s. i got a few new cool cars im getting ready to bust out with !!!
heres a sneak peek of one, before pic.


----------



## chilly willie

gseeds said:


> thank you sir, wish i was back home, its taking so much longer than i would have ever thought, hopfuly soon !! and thanks guys for the comps !!! p.s. i got a few new cool cars im getting ready to bust out with !!!
> heres a snaek peek of one, before pic.


Wats happening gary. Hope all is well bro. Cant wait for this one homie....:wave::worship:


----------



## jevries

Cool looking model!



gseeds said:


> thank you sir, wish i was back home, its taking so much longer than i would have ever thought, hopfuly soon !! and thanks guys for the comps !!! p.s. i got a few new cool cars im getting ready to bust out with !!!
> heres a snaek peek of one, before pic.


----------



## ricezart

gseeds said:


> thank you sir, wish i was back home, its taking so much longer than i would have ever thought, hopfuly soon !! and thanks guys for the comps !!! p.s. i got a few new cool cars im getting ready to bust out with !!!
> heres a sneak peek of one, before pic.


Bad ass lil falcon Gary!!! What's the color scheme on this one? and Hang in there Homie, you'll be back soon...


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice a falcon that 66 looks clean Gary


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!


----------



## gseeds

heres two im working on , not done yet , still need to stripe and clear, both will get rabit ears and dounut wheels plus some other details, this is it so far,hope you like.
























































ill post more as they go !


----------



## R0L0

Bad ass paint work bro... :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Pinto is kool !


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Gary!!!! That pinto is badass. Both rides are sick!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow those are pimp YO!!!!! Great work so far.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

YOU THA MANNNNNNN! GARY:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Always badass stuff from the Badseed!!


----------



## gseeds

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Always badass stuff from the Badseed!!


thanks bro.


----------



## gseeds

painted back in dec 2011., '68 baja bug for a buddy of mine, he has a hot wheels that matches it, bored so im posting it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's a gorgeous Baja bug,you dont see those with that level of finish too often,most of the ones I see around town here have chickenwire on the windows!Nice paint job!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> heres two im working on , not done yet , still need to stripe and clear, both will get rabit ears and dounut wheels plus some other details, this is it so far,hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post more as they go !


badass!!!:wow:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LOOK AT THOES WHEELS ......WOW


----------



## gseeds

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> LOOK AT THOES WHEELS ......WOW


thanks armando and the other guys for the compz, those wheels were made by the one and only DLOstyles ! i throw an idea at him and BOOM ! it's done ! he never says he doesnt think he can do it, he just does it, im always amaze at what he can do, so he made these and i sent them out to be chromed,this model sat it the box now for about 5 years, if he hadnt made these 4 spoke cragars, this pinto would still be in the box on the shelf, cause i wont build these cars if i dont have the rite prefect period part,and these smaller cars need 4 spokes on em to be correct, good thing i someone like DLO on my side !.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

gseeds said:


> thanks armando and the other guys for the compz, those wheels were made by the one and only DLOstyles ! i throw an idea at him and BOOM ! it's done ! he never says he doesnt think he can do it, he just does it, im always amaze at what he can do, so he made these and i sent them out to be chromed,this model sat it the box now for about 5 years, if he hadnt made these 4 spoke cragars, this pinto would still be in the box on the shelf, cause i wont build these cars if i dont have the rite prefect period part,and these smaller cars need 4 spokes on em to be correct, good thing i someone like DLO on my side !.


Thanks Gary, it means alot hearing that!! Your the reason I build like I do, so it was my honor to make those rims for you. As of now your the only person who has a set of them. Same with the ones on your 69 Impala. They look so good chromed but with that paint any rim looks good!! I'm lovin the way the pintos turning out and cant wait to see it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey gary found this pic of the ''THE BAD SEED'' U MEMBER MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> hey gary found this pic of the ''BAD SEED'' U MEMBER MEMBER :biggrin:


BAD ASS RIGHT THERE.


----------



## halfasskustoms

One of my fav's from the mid 90's.


----------



## gseeds

bigdogg323 said:


> hey gary found this pic of the ''THE BAD SEED'' U MEMBER MEMBER :biggrin:


thanks frank for posting this, this was the 1st car i got into low rider bicycle, james was there !!


----------



## bigdogg323

gseeds said:


> thanks frank for posting this, this was the 1st car i got into low rider bicycle, james was there !!


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Skinss66

What do u set your compressor @ when spraying urethanes?


----------



## gseeds

when doing the models i dont set it at all, i do it by ear, on a real car its set between 28 to 35 psi.


----------



## gseeds

last week me and one of my sons went out of town to do some painting, we painted this lincoln in 5 days,hope you like !


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN!!! That is freakin clean! Man, I'm diggin that!


----------



## Lownslow302

nice


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> hey gary found this pic of the ''THE BAD SEED'' U MEMBER MEMBER :biggrin:


\
loved this 1 as a kid


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Everthings looking Tight Gary :worship:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !!


----------



## Skinss66

gseeds said:


> when doing the models i dont set it at all, i do it by ear, on a real car its set between 28 to 35 psi.


 thanks gseeds, keep submitting those new pics, cars looks great!


----------



## josh 78

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks agin guys !


----------



## gseeds

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> \
> loved this 1 as a kid


thanks ,kinda thinking of building a copy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Do you still have the original?


----------



## gseeds

no the 63 is long gone, i sold it back in the 90's to a guy named dennis ,he owed a hobby shop on torrance california called Big Kids, sold he the 63 impala and a 62 impala that was also in LRB magazine back in the day. sure wish i could find those models again.


----------



## gseeds

Got a Call Last Month From Richard Perez Asking Me If I Would Consider Spraying a Metal Flake Top On His '61 Caddy, Sure,If You Pay Ill Play !, So 3 Weeks Ago I Did This For Him, Thought You Guys Mite Like.
Heres What I found When I Got There, A '61 Caddy On Bags, I only Painted The Roof, The Rest Of The Body Is Going To Body Shop, Wants Me To Go Back And Paint The Bottom When Ready.








After The Flake And Some Clear I Started To Tape.








Painted And Cleared.








































all done !!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

Gary... What's up brother... Glad to see you doin the damn thing... That top is bad ass!


----------



## sandcast

Looks great Gary


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn man.....Looks great. :worship:


----------



## chris_thobe

Seriously you need to stop it!!!!!! You are making all of us look bad..LOL. Lookin bad ass Mr. Badseed!


----------



## hocknberry

wicked gary as always! he pay for the plane ticket too?!


----------



## bigdogg323

gseeds said:


> Got a Call Last Month From Richard Perez Asking Me If I Would Consider Spraying a Metal Flake Top On His '61 Caddy, Sure,If You Pay Ill Play !, So 3 Weeks Ago I Did This For Him, Thought You Guys Mite Like.
> Heres What I found When I Got There, A '61 Caddy On Bags, I only Painted The Roof, The Rest Of The Body Is Going To Body Shop, Wants Me To Go Back And Paint The Bottom When Ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After The Flake And Some Clear I Started To Tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted And Cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done !!


beautiful work as always gary :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> Got a Call Last Month From Richard Perez Asking Me If I Would Consider Spraying a Metal Flake Top On His '61 Caddy, Sure,If You Pay Ill Play !, So 3 Weeks Ago I Did This For Him, Thought You Guys Mite Like.
> Heres What I found When I Got There, A '61 Caddy On Bags, I only Painted The Roof, The Rest Of The Body Is Going To Body Shop, Wants Me To Go Back And Paint The Bottom When Ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After The Flake And Some Clear I Started To Tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted And Cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done !!


WHEN I GROW UP I WANT TO BE LIKE BAD SEED!


----------



## avidinha

That's awesome!


----------



## sneekyg909

NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> WHEN I GROW UP I WANT TO BE LIKE BAD SEED!



I'm already grown up, and I'm no where near where Gary's at...LOL

Nice work Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

That top looks bad ass homie much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> Got a Call Last Month From Richard Perez Asking Me If I Would Consider Spraying a Metal Flake Top On His '61 Caddy, Sure,If You Pay Ill Play !, So 3 Weeks Ago I Did This For Him, Thought You Guys Mite Like.
> Heres What I found When I Got There, A '61 Caddy On Bags, I only Painted The Roof, The Rest Of The Body Is Going To Body Shop, Wants Me To Go Back And Paint The Bottom When Ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After The Flake And Some Clear I Started To Tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted And Cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done !!


amazing work homie!!!:worship:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for the comps !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

That roof is done in my colors! I love it!


----------



## drasticbean

Very nice.


----------



## pancho1969

Great job on the caddy roof Gary :thumbsup:. How long it take u to do something like this?


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys, pancho, it took about 5 days { "long days" }from start to finish.


----------



## OFDatTX

That roof is beautiful!!! What is the plan for the body on color? Patterns?


----------



## gseeds

im thinking pretty much the same, but not sure yet, hey bro i was in tyler last weekend, sould have hit you up !!


----------



## dig_derange

no way! there's a cpl guys out there in Tyler from the club & hell man, I would've made the drive!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

dig_derange said:


> no way! there's a cpl guys out there in Tyler from the club & hell man, I would've made the drive!


drove though denton to get to tyler, my son lives in tyler, next time i go to visit ill make sure i hit everyone up !!​


----------



## lonnie

damn bro sick paint skills


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang Gary, that paint is sick homie !


----------



## OFDatTX

gseeds said:


> im thinking pretty much the same, but not sure yet, hey bro i was in tyler last weekend, sould have hit you up !!


Cool, i know is going to be bad ass, oh man u should Hit me up, well next time u in town bro hit me up we gather every one up so we can kick it.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

gseeds said:


> few more paint jobs :biggrin:


:thumbsup: i like that chevelle


----------



## gseeds

OFDatTX said:


> Cool, i know is going to be bad ass, oh man u should Hit me up, well next time u in town bro hit me up we gather every one up so we can kick it.


it sould'nt be too long before i make it back, i will hit you up for sure !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> Cool, i know is going to be bad ass, oh man u should Hit me up, well next time u in town bro hit me up we gather every one up so we can kick it.


i wanna kick it too :tears: :tears: :tears: :yessad:


----------



## gseeds

not a low rider but the latest model ive finnished, 1958 impala gasser, 409 big block, metal flake and candy paint, hope you like !!!
here she be !!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:wow:man that 58 is so sick!!!:h5:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Happy Belated Birthday Gary


----------



## CHEVYXXX

that's cool !! 
someone posted this on facebook this morning.


----------



## Tonioseven

gseeds said:


> not a low rider but the latest model ive finnished, 1958 impala gasser, 409 big block, metal flake and candy paint, hope you like !!!
> here she be !!


----------



## halfasskustoms

gseeds said:


> not a low rider but the latest model ive finnished, 1958 impala gasser, 409 big block, metal flake and candy paint, hope you like !!!
> here she be !!


WoW, thats som nice stuff right there


----------



## gseeds

awhile back i drew a picture of a 70's style chopper shop truck, somting that could haul two bikes, this is what i came up with, after kicking around the idea of building it i soon realized that the monogram Vandal was prefect as a doner for the project, so i picked up a built up on ebay , and the other day started cutting it up, this it so far,i also have two revell 1/25 harleys for the back, ill post more as it goes ! ;D
















got some more work in on the chopper hauler,reworked the top front of the front window, not really sure if im diggin it or not, may reopen it back to the way it was, also built a bed floor and added the rear of the cab ,also added a rear window and started doing the molding on bed rails and rear of cab,also added a little something between the front seats ! ill post more as i go.


----------



## gseeds

got some more time today to work on the chopper hauler, finished body work and got it under primer, need to work on the interior next, ill post when i do !!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's so badass!! Love then Roth styles kustom


----------



## hocknberry

very cool gary!!! you did all that in about 2 days?! anteannas look right at home in that body crease!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

wow thats bad ass!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

gseeds said:


> got some more time today to work on the chopper hauler, finished body work and got it under primer, need to work on the interior next, ill post when i do !!


bad ass


----------



## MC562

you are the man bro


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool stuff man.


----------



## chris_thobe

You did in 2 days what I can't get done in 2 weeks! Plus you can draw your idea and go from there?!?! When I grow up I wanna be like BADSEEDS!! Nice work man!!! Can't wait to see the paint laid out!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

amazing Gary how you make any ride look super cool homie lovin the gasser!:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks chris and all the other guys, cait wait to post up more pics of the project.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Great looking fab work Gary!:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

SE VALE :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> got some more time today to work on the chopper hauler, finished body work and got it under primer, need to work on the interior next, ill post when i do !!



some badddddddddddddddddddddd looking ride gary.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats so freakin' kool homie ! great work !


----------



## sandcast

Looks great


----------



## darkside customs

Bad ass work Gary!


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## caprice on dz

gseeds said:


> last week me and one of my sons went out of town to do some painting, we painted this lincoln in 5 days,hope you like !


Having hung out at a show recently with car I can attest to how sexy it looks in person


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Yeah it is !*


----------



## gseeds

Hey Guys i know its been awhile since ive been on here posting, but ive been busy with other stuff going on, im still building and will be posting up some model car builds soon, but in the meantime this is what ive been up to, heres two of my latest projects i did this past dec 2012, just thought i would drop in to say hey !
Im Trying to see if it will be a good idea to open up another custom paint shop here on the east coast, In Goose Creek South Carolina, if i can get enuff work to roll in from the area and the surrounding states, so if your looking for real custom paint ,candys ,flake, stripping,airbrush, etc, on low riders, mini trucks, bikes, race cars, Whatever !! ive been at it for 40 years and can do any style you may want, from old school to new, and if you would like to have a painter that is easy going to work with, hit me up,heres a few samples of my latest work, but please check out the few pages back to see lots more, I would very much like to be your east coast painter !! PM me with any Questions !!
























































































































so if you think you may want some paint please LMK, thanks !!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

long time no talk to my boy i hope you been doing good and nice paint jobs to i hope you can sell me some cars with some nice paints on them all ready


----------



## gseeds

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> long time no talk to my boy i hope you been doing good and nice paint jobs to i hope you can sell me some cars with some nice paints on them all ready


:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Pure art homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Firme !!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## gseeds

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Pure art homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Firme !!!!!!!!!! *


thank you Brother !!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Gettin down Gary! Nice!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Pure art homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Firme !!!!!!!!!! *


X2 u got mad skills homie much props!


----------



## a408nutforu

:thumbsup: super clean.lookin sick bro:worship:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys ! means alot !!!!


----------



## gseeds

ants rivi today, cant wait to see it with the spoke wheels and all laided out !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> ants rivi today, cant wait to see it with the spoke wheels and all laided out !


bad ass!!!


----------



## Deecee

That be some incredible art work man!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Gary


----------



## gseeds

Thanks guys , i knew you could did it !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## chris_thobe

Lookin good G SEEDS!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Badass work,Gary! In both 1:1 and 1:25!


----------



## gseeds

cool, thanks again !


----------



## striptnut

Hey Gary ! Its Rich checkin in from New Mex ! Hijole' Im diggin that paint on the Rivi !


----------



## customcoupe68

love that Riviera paint job


----------



## darkside customs

Damn!!


----------



## Dre1only

I'm dig'n that,top of the line,no dout much props :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks rich and all the rest of the guys for the comps !!!!


----------

